# Official Raw Thread 10-10-11



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THE SHOW WILL GO ON

WWE Chief Operating Officer Triple H vows to absolutely not step down from running WWE Raw SuperShow. Furthermore, Triple H vows that John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show will headline Monday night’s telecast.​*​

*I'm really interested in seeing what the fuck they come up with now.  *


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Really looking forward to Raw this week.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I expect more backstage segments than usual. This RAW will be all about storytelling. I'm excited none the less.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as they don't pretend it never happened like the bigger picture and the anonymous GM and just have everyone show up and act normal I'm sure it will be passable.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

How convenient, the only 5 faces who get a reaction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

5 faces and no heels. cool


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I bet Miz and Truth show up somewhere....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for some good storytelling to this whole storyline this week plz. Plus some good wrasslin'. I can see there being some long matches this week. (Y)


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

They're going to be protesting outside I think. Curious to see the confrontation between the scabs (faces) and the protesters. Should be a very entertaining RAW.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

So if these are the only 5 people going to be on raw. Then i expect so see:

John Cena vs Cm Punk

Randy Orton Vs Big Show

Sheamus Vs Kane (Makes his return)


I don't know lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> So if these are the only 5 people going to be on raw. Then i expect so see:
> 
> John Cena vs Cm Punk
> 
> ...


I was thinking Punk/Cena, Orton/Sheamus and Big Show/Mason Ryan. Or maybe someone like Goldust returning perhaps.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

is Goldust even coming back? I heard he's working backstage now.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Orton vs. Cena in a 60 minute Iron Man match. 

Punk vs. Big Show vs. Sheamus just because they're the only other three that will be on RAW. 

I really have no idea what to expect from RAW this week, which makes it a must watch.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brye said:


> I was thinking Punk/Cena, Orton/Sheamus and Big Show/Mason Ryan. Or maybe someone like Goldust returning perhaps.


Was Mason Ryan apart of the walkout? But im guessing we will see Kelly Vs Eve as well. I can definately see goldust or kane coming back. Or maybe another clusterfest at the end of Raw.


----------



## deadnoob (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty curious to see what they have planned. I'm sure there will just be a bunch of matches with these guys, but the announcers and refs also left, so something interesting should hopefully happen right off the bat.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> Orton vs. Cena in a 60 minute Iron Man match.
> 
> Punk vs. Big Show vs. Sheamus just because they're the only other three that will be on RAW.
> 
> I really have no idea what to expect from RAW this week, which makes it a must watch.


Lol since there might not be referees we can see HHH, Or Austin take that role and announce themselves as a referee.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> is Goldust even coming back? I heard he's working backstage now.


I remember him tweeting say he wanted to take the IC title from Cody or something but I dunno if that was just to acknowledge him as his brother or something. I liked Goldust though, wouldn't mind if he came back.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I'm excited for this Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus vs Punk would bring a tear of joy to my eye. Cena vs Orton should bring ratings to the table, of course there would have to be a run in for that match. This raw will either be something special or something truly horrible, I see no in between.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Cody, Goldust, brothers? :shocked:


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

deadnoob said:


> I'm pretty curious to see what they have planned. I'm sure there will just be a bunch of matches with these guys, but the announcers and refs also left, so something interesting should hopefully happen right off the bat.


Not sure about the refs, but Booker and J.R will be there..

Really excited for this Raw


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This raw will either be something special or something truly horrible, I see no in between.


Yep, if they were to only utilise the superstars who didn't walk out, I think it could be outstanding, would love if there was a Punk segment at the start.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm hoping for Miz/Truth appearance.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ugh, RAW is so far away....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm hyped for Raw and I have a busy day ahead of me too so hopefully the time will fly in.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> Cody, Goldust, brothers? :shocked:


Yea IRL there half brothers. And that would be an interesting edition of RAW if Goldust was to return, would make things alot more interesting. Maybe Orton or Cena Vs. Goldust, if he was to make a reappearance on RAW.

Other than that RAW this week is going to be something worth watching purely just to see what they are doing with the 'walk out'.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

Strike.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

John Cena is going to be the main attraction as always.
Can't wait to see John Cena!


----------



## thrillho (Oct 10, 2011)

i want to stay up for this on the possibility of someone really creative but have a sinking feeling that when it comes to tomoro morning, i will regret it and wish i had gotten the extra sleep (raw finished at 4am here in the uk).


no chance of cabana showing up, right?


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

WE need better workers like AJ Styles. 

Its a shame really!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

might actually watch this week


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Guarantee the walkouts start rallying outside the arena at the start of the show but by the end they have made their way to the ring and start raising hell.

Also one thing has just occurred to me. I wonder how Undertaker will fit into this when he returns?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yoshi Tatsu. That is what I am looking forward to.*


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Teddy Long will make a tag match..holla holla playas!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so another raw where i will stay up to watch it 
maybe i will just skip med school


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be an amazing night, I can feel it.

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! BOW DOWN TO YOUR GOD.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Maryse returns and works a pole for 20 min = ratings


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Maryse returns and works a pole for 20 min = ratings


that would be amazing but i wont story progression though cause i think truth and miz will attack someone tonight again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

An actual appearance by the board of directors? lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to this. I had a thought last night. Since they're gonna be rallying in the carpark, I imagined a car running them all over. I DID IT...FOR THE ROCK.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Aren't they teasing some parking lot protest on twatter? That could be interesting. Hoping the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations John Laurinaitis is leading the anti HHH group.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cannot wait for Laurinaitis to destroyed by Trips.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Christians newest Tweet: "On my way to Oklahoma City tonight we turn Raw 'Inside Out'"
:lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting to see what this birthday RAW will bring for me .


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully the WWE sets some matches for Vengeance tonight, since it is only two weeks away.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I would like for Kevin Nash to return and challenge Triple H to an unsanctioned match at Vengeance. *


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Maryse returns and works a pole for 20 min = ratings


I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if we will see a team vince vs team hhh at survivor series


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Imaginarium said:


> *I would like for Kevin Nash to return and challenge Triple H to an unsanctioned match at Vengeance. *


I'd cry, there feud in 2003 was bad enough, i don't want to think how bad it'd be in 2011


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What ever happened to Pat Patterson and Gerald Brisco being Vince McMahon's stooges?


----------



## raz0rz (Apr 3, 2011)

Colt Cabana will be at Raw tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Christians newest Tweet: "On my way to Oklahoma City tonight we turn Raw 'Inside Out'"
> :lmao


:lmao That's a good one lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Christian just loves to mess with Trips these days.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

brock lesnar will make his returnm


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao That's a good one lol.


can somebodyfill me in on this


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Batista will be there...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

heyimacrab said:


> can somebodyfill me in on this


trips new movie is called inside out^^


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris Jericho is going to be at Raw tonight, well.... he was.

(yes, I know the tweet is sarcasm before anyone posts otherwise!)


----------



## Laivavalas (Jul 18, 2011)

They will all face Cena one at time and end up losing to him. Then Cena will say that he won't let HHH down and they will destroy the entire roster together.

Expecting to see Nash and Johnny Ace today.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Either way I can sum up RAW's main event.......................Cena wins.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How many hours until RAW? I live in New Zealand?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> How many hours until RAW? I live in New Zealand?



4 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's like 5 hours away or something and I'm already falling asleep, really want to stay up to see it though, my go for an early nap


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just hope they don't do some gay ass shit where the roster apologizes and once again WWE acts like ntohing ever happened.

I do however hope HHH comes out, calls out all the guys from the back and hit each and everyone a pedigree.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be awesome if in the parking lot they tried to create their own show, rules and started to fight while inside the faces try to make the show. Then there are a lot of people outside watching the new show and inside the all time fans.

There will be action inside and outside with Cole narrating in the parking lot and maybe Josh and Striker inside with the faces while the crowd starts to divide. I know that could take lots of planning and coordination, but will truly show a chaos everywhere.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

SatanX said:


> It would be awesome if in the parking lot they tried to create their own show, rules and started to fight while inside the faces try to make the show. Then there are a lot of people outside watching the new show and inside the all time fans.
> 
> There will be action inside and outside with Cole narrating in the parking lot and maybe Josh and Striker inside with the faces while the crowd starts to divide. I know that could take lots of planning and coordination, but will truly show a chaos everywhere.


This is fucking Awesome!!!! Great idea, kudos. (Y)

But it will never happen...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Just hope they don't do some gay ass shit where the roster apologizes and once again WWE acts like ntohing ever happened.
> 
> I do however hope HHH comes out, calls out all the guys from the back and hit each and everyone a pedigree.


Or they all say that they're with booker. They thought the show was over and had to go to the bathroom lol.

I think some superstars might apologize though, but most hopefully won't.

WWE lockerroom meaning most people might not be inside the building


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I will LMFAO if ice-cream is involved.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

What time does Raw start?

will somebody let me know? PLEASE!? Will omeone point me in the right direction? 

I never know because the show starts at a different times each and every week and it's not like it starts at the same time it has for the last 15 god damn years! I am very confused!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

el dandy said:


> What time does Raw start?
> 
> will somebody let me know? PLEASE!? Will omeone point me in the right direction?
> 
> I never know because the show starts at a different times each and every week and it's not like it starts at the same time it has for the last 15 god damn years! I am very confused!


I assume you're not in America - every week it has been 9pm on USA Network.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

LMFAO at Jericho's tweet about tonight's RAW:



> Headed to the studio to do tonights Nancy Grace show on HLN. I was gonna go to Raw but apparently nobody is gonna be there...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Thee Brain said:


> LMFAO at Jericho's tweet about tonight's RAW:


Just imagine at the start of RAW we here his theme...Break The Walls Down!!!


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Just imagine at the start of RAW we here his theme...Break The Walls Down!!!


That'd be epic!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well.... the camera crew will have obviously apologised.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> I assume you're not in America - every week it has been 9pm on USA Network.


*He was being sarcastic.*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't you do simple math numb nuts?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

This might actually be worst RAW of the year, the potential is there have to see it myself


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Raw's anonymous GM will finally show up.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

adprokid said:


> Raw's anonymous GM will finally show up.


Mick Foley.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is whats going to happen. Or How I would book parts of it.
Sheamus, Cena, Orton, Punk, Big Show comes out and Brawls with the disgruntled stars and forces them into the arena, thus leading to hhh announcing if your in my show you have to compete, then for example its Christian vs Big Show, CC tries leaving the arena during their match but then HHH announces every match is a lumberjack with the stars who did not walk out as the jacks. They continue their match. And then the Miz and Truth walk up on the Ramp and say we have been rehired, Then the Baby faces chase them, and as they chase them the disgruntled stars chase the baby faces with chairs and shit and f*cks them up. Then next week, you hear HHH saying he did not hire Truth and The Miz, then he questions Johhny ace then they go from there. Would be an epic raw.
__________________


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

calling it right now a parking lot brawl match will happen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Would mark if the wrestlers who walked out had matches in the parking lot cause they didn't wanna enter the arena.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Then the Baby faces chase them, and as they chase them the disgruntled stars chase the baby faces with chairs and shit and f*cks them up. Then next week, you hear HHH saying he did not hire Truth and The Miz, then he questions Johhny ace then they go from there. Would be an epic raw.
> __________________


Sounds like an episode of Benny Hill


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Last weeks thread was hilarious hoping this weeks just as good.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

2 more hours for Raw? anyone from jamaica know the exact time, i dont wana miss it, thanks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


1 day now feck off


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This storyline has potential but I'll leave it to WWE to f*** it up...Looking forward to RAW tonight but I'll keep my expectations low so I won't be disappointed in RAW tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Most of you guys on this forum have been watching the WWE at the minimum: A year, and they still don't know what time RAW starts.

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We should all realize by now that raw starts when it's 3:16!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> 2 more hours for Raw? anyone from jamaica know the exact time, i dont wana miss it, thanks.


an hour and 37 minutes from now....cmon guys, you dont have to be total pricks to this guy, he was just asking for the time....


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone watching the promo during NXT? long and sweet, will be interesting to see tonights RAW!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> This storyline has potential but I'll leave it to WWE to f*** it up...Looking forward to RAW tonight but I'll keep my expectations low so I won't be disappointed in RAW tonight.


Just like me.

Gonna have to watch the replay at midnight, but still kinda excited to see it!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> an hour and 37 minutes from now....cmon guys, you dont have to be total pricks to this guy, he was just asking for the time....


Majority of people on this board have been watching the WWE for years.

You should know by now what time it comes on.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

soooo what time does raw start??? hAHA.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nimbus why do you ask the same question every single week?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Nimbus why do you ask the same question every single week?


Sorry, i travel a lot and im always confused about the timezones.


----------



## Timinater94 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopefully Raw will be good tonight. I have been looking forward to watching it.

I hope Punk gets time on the Mic.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm actually considering staying up to watch this show, could be good. I look forward to the 'protest' stuff they're doing too, sounds like a promising storyline.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> an hour and 37 minutes from now....cmon guys, you dont have to be total pricks to this guy, he was just asking for the time....


He knows that's why. He trolls.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It's 10:24 AM in Adelaide  Excited for RAW tonight.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_ *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_
*"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_ *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*
_
If this is not chanted tonight, RAW will be a complete utter failure.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

An hour and five mins to go, gives me enough time to continue to play Dark Souls awfully


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Monday is my favourite day of the weeek because of RAW!!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Apparently its meant to be 11AM, AUS time. Its 11.05. I don't want to watch NCIS.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how long till raw starts


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I love how HHH gets the overarching Raw storyline to revolve around him. Ending the last Raw with him alone in the ring as the center of attention was a nice touch. Dude just can't let go, can he?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Got about 45 minutes to go, here.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So its 12PM AEST. fml


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i no right i prefered it when it was on 11am nsw time LOL


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

6am start for me at work, raw will finish at 4am god my boss is going to love my effort today


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope buying front row tickets to this show will be worth it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

IamNexus said:


> 6am start for me at work, raw will finish at 4am god my boss is going to love my effort today


Here's the solution for you :











These eyelid stickers will allow you to get that much needed shuteye in the workplace, without arousing the suspicion of your less intelligent coworkers.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So its HHH vs HHH with HHH as the special guest ref?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

leon79 said:


> So its HHH vs HHH with HHH as the special guest ref?


With HHH on commentary.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_ *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_
> *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*_ *"WE WANT ICE CREAM"* _*clap* clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*
> _
> If this is not chanted tonight, RAW will be a complete utter failure.





> Sucking up to the crowd, shooting on people who are better than you & going against everything you once stood for.
> CM PUNK = JOHN CENA = Overhyped, Overrated and Just Plain out... full of SHIT!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet the anonymus GM of raw is HHH himself.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Just realised Michael Cole probably won't be on commentary tonight, considering he hates HHH. Or Jerry Lawler. But I could imagine JR and Booker on there, possibly along with Josh Matthews. Yay, the perfect commentary team.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


>


Just for the LOLs my friend.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So is Foley returning soon?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I hope buying front row tickets to this show will be worth it.


are you really in the front row


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh shit, Rangers have the bases loaded in the bottom of the 11th, 0 outs. Usually, I find baseball quite boring, but I love the playoffs. Much better than watching NCIS before RAW. 17 MINUTES


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Who do you think come out first??? Hell, I wounder if there even be an intro.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn, haven't been to the site in while, hopefully Raw will be good tonight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

triple h or cena anyone want to make a bet with me ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I lol'd when Booker said he had to use the bathroom. He'll get to do commentary by himself.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone want to make a bet with me on who will come out first


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

10 minutes!!!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> anyone want to make a bet with me on who will come out first


I'm betting on Triple H


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

nemesisdivina said:


> I'm betting on Triple H


allright i'll bet you 100 credit's cena comes out first


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW's gonna be shit, don't even know why I plan on watching it...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Oh shit, Rangers have the bases loaded in the bottom of the 11th, 0 outs. Usually, I find baseball quite boring, but I love the playoffs. Much better than watching NCIS before RAW. 17 MINUTES


Oh damn! I totally forgot about the game. I've been watching the Monday Night Football pregame instead of NCIS.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> RAW's gonna be shit, don't even know why I plan on watching it...


lol?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

If everyone's busy protesting how are we supposed to have matches?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheLadderMatch said:


> RAW's gonna be shit, don't even know why I plan on watching it...


You always look in the toilet afterwards don't you? Same thing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is anyone else getting the feeling Hornswoggle will show up tonight? I mean I don't think he was part of the people walking off last week


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

it would be awesome if every superstar is walking around in parking lot with protesters signs and chanting "HHH MUST GO"


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The roster:


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple h vs himself in a 2 hour iron man match?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> The roster:


:lmao


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

nemesisdivina said:


> If everyone's busy protesting how are we supposed to have matches?


Trips will take on each and every guy whos there for 20+ minutes each: Punk, Cena, Sheamus, etc.. hell he will even take on Kelly and Eve. TV GOLD.

I'd LOL if the protestors have a ring set up outside and have their own matches.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

6 mins to go


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

another pic, they are camping at the park:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

i see hornswaggle LOL

I hate this fucking angle


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Oh damn! I totally forgot about the game. I've been watching the Monday Night Football pregame instead of NCIS.


you missed a walk off grandslam lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> The roster:


:lmao Such a stupid angle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ziggles rocking a Britney shirt gets cool points from me *


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't worry WWE Universe, WWE RAW will go along as schedule as for the first time in WWE history, all matches, promos and entrances will done be via satellite as they is no one in the building except for the COO, the game... TRRIIIIPPPPPPLLLLLLEEE HHH!!!.

DON'T MISS IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Somebody please please bet me 2000 credits on who will start the show


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL so they are all just going to picnic outside? The heck?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Percy there better keep an eye out on Riley.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, big surprise tonight guys, i have another pic with some huge spoilers....................


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dolph's Britney shirt is already the highlight of the night, in my honest opinion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What's up NCIS, throwing all my hate towards you right now! Hurry up! Haha.

This RAW should be extremely interesting, either in a really good way or really bad way.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ZACK RYDER WWWYKI he's there I might faint if they do a Z true long island story back there :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol theres a difference between a protest and a tailgate. They better have some signs or some shit when it starts in.... 2 FUCKING MINUTES!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

God, you lot demand something original and when you get it you complain about how it's stupid before we even start the show


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> you missed a walk off grandslam lol


Oh man, now that really chaps my ass.
On a more RAW related note, I hope they opening to the show really grabs me, just hit 28 1/2 hours of consciousness, if the opening sux, I might be choosing sleep over RAW tonight.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Laugh if theres no show and they chuck on some random thing like "Runs House". :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol I found the stream where he switches to porn every ad break, waiting for the inevitable troll where he turns on the gay network.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE WE GO.....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> God, you lot demand something original and when you get it you complain about how it's stupid before we even start the show


An angle about two mentally handicap wrestler fighting for the right to get a wwe contract would be orignal. Still, yup, still stupid.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm loving this angle.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> The roster:


So many great things about this. Otugna dressed up, ADR showing Ted the belt he'll never see, Zack in the background as usual, Swaggle with the beard.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i've been waiting for this all week let's goo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Let the Two Hour Occupy the Parking Lot protest begin.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

here we go


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

here we go bitches!


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Start with a video promo, interesting.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

This Raw needs to start well. Otherwise it will just nose dive


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What's with the porn music in this promo?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Loved that music during the first part so much. That piano part was so dope.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

If by some chance Johnny ends up running the show after tonight, I might have to stop watching. That guy is about as annoying a character as I can remember.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> An angle about two mentally handicap wrestler fighting for the right to get a wwe contract would be orignal. Still, yup, still stupid.


Except this is nothing like that at all.

I'm genuinely intrigued right now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> What's with the porn music in this promo?


They asked Kelly to supply the music?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Black sin cara is in that pic :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm watching Booker walk out in a whole new light.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

whats with the titantic music?


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

happy music turned bad


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

so epic...this music is great


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I nearly cried...poor HHH.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hope this thread brings the lulz like last weeks


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> They asked Kelly to supply the music?


I always imagined KK would be in a Norwegian Death Metal band with the screams she does.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so who can we expect to see tonight

Triple H, John Cena, Randy orton, Sheamus, CM Punk and Mason Ryan?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess the camera guys came back.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> whats with the titantic music?


J.R. said he'd never let go!

Then the bitch let go.

See? Titanic.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

don't cry for me argentina!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice opening


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Dead, confused crowd for the opening...not a good omen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The N Stands for No Confidence... and No thought of what Nexus did for 6 months with a computer GM.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This should be interesting........


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I lol'd when the ring crew along with the cameramen walked out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so 1 camera man comes to work


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't the cameramen quit? Who set up the ring? :lmao

If they cue music..I'm gonna lol for real.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lillian Garcia to return just so Triple H can make some more of his amazing horse jokes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE NEXT PPV IS IN 3 WEEKS? Got damn.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

And look who's in the spotlight...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

smug trips says to himself as he walks out of his locker room:

I'm so good, I buried everyone...including JR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter trying to figure out how to top last week.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE FUCKING H HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERE HE IS..HOLY SHIT FUCK YeS!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That pop.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wonder if he comes out of every door like that and stands there like he's walking out on stage. Haha.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The biggest baby face in WWE
am glad they are pushing young talent


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

No Cole, Ross, or Booker T. Awesome


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Why is there a cameraman?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the camera guys are there...they came back.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi I'm Triple H..along side my broadcast partner Triple H...we have a full card tonight..in a return match Triple H squares off against Triple H


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Are we supposed to expect Triple H dragged everything thats backstage out from trucks by himself ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they cue music.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

No commentators.

It's Trips!

he is ALLLLLLL ALLLLOOOOOONE. Here he comes.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

:lmao at the baby with ear protectors


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder how many people in the roster are sitting just offscreen trying not to giggle too loudly..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

what did I just see? What was that Cena sign?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL They cued music wtf haha


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol at full grown women with Cena signs.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

DEAR GOD THAT MUSIC GIVES ME GOOSEBUMPS EVERY

SINGLE

TIME

HOLYYYYYYYYYYYY SHIT HERE HE IS..FUCK

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao HHH's "Whatever" shrug.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The camera is all shaky on the close up of HHH, must be local jobbers doing the cameras tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The camera men are from TNA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They should have shown Trips hitting "play" on like a late 90s CD player right before his music hit. Maybe even putting in WWE Vol 5 or something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

So are we going to spend all episode without commentary? Because that could be oddly refreshing.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This should be interesting_


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Divas division, the Superstars division, the announcers division, and the referee division walked out but the camera guys and sound guys and stage guys stick by Hunter DAMN IT!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Triple H buries ALL tonight on MONDAY NIGHT H


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Didn't the cameramen quit? Who set up the ring? :lmao
> 
> If they cue music..I'm gonna lol for real.



my thoughts exactly...i lold when it happened


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

man i can't wait for the HHH vs HHH matches with HHH as the Ref and announcers too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No announcers. Who's gonna call the matches tonight?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Alright, I'm ready for a 2 hour ad for Inside Out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Triple H hogging the spotlight? Well I'll be...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So did the camera-men and the music guys, they showed up. Give 'em credit, Trips.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

2 hour HHH promo incoming


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The entire WWE roster sans HHH...are the fucking heels. Wow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Triple H buries ALL tonight on MONDAY NIGHT H


No that was last week. This week he just pedigrees them.

Make them all sound like pussies Hunter.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

YESSS!
no michael cole!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Good lord the roster burial continues. Oh well


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Synopsis of show so far:

6 minutes of empty air/HHH walking around.

Then Triple H kicks off the show with yet another promo involving himself, and the first thing he does is remind everyone that "he showed up", and practically no one else did.

Now he continues to attempt to bury the roster.


My rating: 1/10 so far


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Weird raw incoming...


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So why doesn't Triple H just strip everybody of the titles they held since they are WWE property and just release them all from their contracts? Come on WWE, make it realistic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

would of been better if triple h came out to no music


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bullshit dude, they walked on you, HHH.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this is absolutely brilliant


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Triple H must have had to buy a bigger shovel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol at people saying that camera guys and people who hit the music are back.

Cause they are the only people in the world who can do that job...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> man i can't wait for the HHH vs HHH matches with HHH as the Ref and announcers too.



best part? he wouldnt need a shovel anymore


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if Cena will come out to suck him off


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN

FUCK EVERYONE ELSE, TRIPS...IS...GOD.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Everyone is now HEEL!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The camera is all shaky on the close up of HHH, must be local jobbers doing the cameras tonight.


Nah, it's just Ryder with many cleverly placed hi-def cell phone cameras.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That girl in the crowd was hot as fuck.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, the entire roster is a bunch of bitches! You tell 'em, Trips!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i hope this raw is a 2 hour long promo


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember when the volcano erupted and the Raw people were stranded, Hunter talked about a 2 hour long iron man match with Gary the sound guy, I guess now would be as better time as any.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dude HHH is just killing the whole roster


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stay! I like this.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no idea why they are using this to put hhh over so hard.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Clearly triple H is not hogging the spotlight at all


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

So all of the WWE except Triple H are the heels, well ill be.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The whole roster is heel now? lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love to see HHH just have random fans come into the ring and wrestle for us!


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Go on, let Matt Striker call the matches!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass Invader said:


> No announcers. Who's gonna call the matches tonight?


hhh


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like Lebron James.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Time to start the burial LMFAO. To all of those who thought that Triple H was here to put over ANYBODY, please, reconsider your position.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple H died for our sins so we could watch pro-graps. Jesus.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Everyone but Orton, Cena, Sheamus, Punk and K2 are now heels?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This really is HHH's response to the Rock having a 2 hour birthday party. Just "Hey, I own this place. I'll actually just BE RAW for 2 hours."


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

@WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
If there really was a walk-out, tune in to see 2 hours of Triple H talking (aka 2001-05) #RAWTonight


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH is turning the entire roster heel, for no reason.

This is why I dislike marks and prefer smarks. Why in the fuck are you cheering this guy, marks?

The same people cheering for HHH here are the same people that are complaining that there isn't any "Star Power" in today's WWE. It's because of shit like this.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN KILL IT TRIPS

FUCK YES HHH

MY DICK IS SO HARD

FUCK
YES
HOLY
SHIT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

very cena ish...


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Did JDman cum yet?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The entire WWE roster sans HHH...are the fucking heels. Wow.


:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Triple Cena
You knew that was coming


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

He is sounding like Cena now


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Would lol so hard if hes like. 

"I guess there isn't a show sorry"
*lights go out*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE roster got buried with those comments


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You'll wrestle a shovel as well.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HHH v Broomstick


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I am Loving this right now


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

HHH vs broomstick match FTW


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH vs. Moppy

EPIC!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> I have no idea why they are using this to put hhh over so hard.


Fans need to see he is COO, rather than just a wrestler. Getting him over as authority.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OH SHIT HAHA


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol HHH buries the whole roster


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

leave it to WWE to take the on strike gimmick and go with the boss being the face


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Please, please, please -- Triple H vs. broomstick. BOOK IT.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

whole roster buried


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow...this is quite the promo, I'm genuinely impressed.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

calling it now...Trips vs WWE Roster at vengeance in an I Quit match. Trips wins, runs Raw as a two hour one man show for the next 6 months.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Trips burial is fantastic


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

its all about the game


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

HHH vs Broom at Wrestlemania, book it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The return of moppy!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Broomstick > Roster


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Broomstick > Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where your cheeks meet? So your lips?

And this is a freakin' burial. HHH cannot blame himself, can he?


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

TRIPLE H OH YES!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Triple H vs Broomstick. Book it


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

HHH just buried the whole roster for a 2nd time.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DO IT TRIPLE H BURY THE WHOLE ROSTER GET THE SLEDGEHAMMER OUT FUCKING BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUT OF ALL THOSE UNTALENTED WASHUPS BURY THEM TEN FEET UNDER AND THEN PISS ON THE GRAVE.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

............................................
.........................
.................................................
.........................................

Jesus Christ, now Cena.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow. Just wow, Trips.
Here comes Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH to wrestle a 90 minute iron match with Cena.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Is this a direct feed into HHH's subconscious right now? I'm scared.......


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL Triple H is burying them all.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

And if he didn't bury the entire roster last week, he just did with that comment. :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT MY DICK HAS NEVER BEEN THIS HARD

and cena comes out..limp we go.

HHH IS GOD HOLY SHIT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Broomstick > WWE Roster


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He just said a broom stick is better than half the roster. :lmao :lmao:lmao

That's not burying? Really? :lmao


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> HHH is turning the entire roster heel, for no reason.
> 
> This is why I dislike marks and prefer smarks. Why in the fuck are you cheering this guy, marks?
> 
> The same people cheering for HHH here are the same people that are complaining that there isn't any "Star Power" in today's WWE. It's because of shit like this.


You're 100% right. This entire angle is completely uncalled for, and it puts HHH in the spotlight for no apparent reason.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

buried over a broom.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Triple H died for our sins so we could watch pro-graps. Jesus.


lol.

Triple H's promo is really getting on my nerves. It sounds very Cena-esque. And speak of the devil, here he comes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

And here comes the Cena "I do this for the fans" speech


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Go Broomstick!

Broomstick going to carry Triple H a night long.

Broomstick/Punk vs. HHH/Cena - BOOK IT!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

outcome the faces of the company. cena vs hhh in a 2 hour iron man match!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

El Jefe just shitted on the whole roster again :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Good thing it;s not The Rock with the broomstick. It would be lubed up and turned sideways.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Shovel beats broom?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Please, please, please -- Triple H vs. broomstick. BOOK IT.



broomstick failed the wellness tests


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

god damn it when is steph gonna get here


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

should've known...


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

HHH starts the show without wrestlers, staff, refs, and announcers. Then he compares them to broomsticks. AND he tells people to kiss his asshole.

Fuck the shovel. Trips just brought the excavator.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That Cena sign in the crowd is really annoying and hurts my eyes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I never get on the lame HHH hate train but this time, it's fairly apparent that he missed the spotlight. Big time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I was hoping the Tech guys were included in the walk-out and there was gonna be no fancy lighting or entrances, haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My favorite part is HHH saying that a broomstick is better talent than most of the WWE roster.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So many boos for Cena god damn...


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Cena looks like a chimp.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple H can wrestle the broom stick but only HBK can get a 5 star match out of it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Did JDman cum yet?


twice


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dude in a Green Day Shirt cheering for Cena.

No fucking kidding.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> And here comes the Cena "I do this for the fans" speech


I hope you realize Triple H -JUST- gave that exact same speech.

If you hate Cena for that, then you by proxy need to hate Triple H for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'm John Cena and today, I'm using my serious voice.''


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can never take Cena seriously.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I give it 1:45 before Cena starts shouting.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

right now would be a perfect opportunity to turn Yabba Dabba Bitch heel....WWE wouldnt do it though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


>


Best gif I've seen in awhile!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Barnabyjones said:


> broomstick failed the wellness tests


Darren Young urine sample Vs. Sin Cara Urine sample #TONIGHTONRAW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bring back moppy!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*VS*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll mark if Cena walks out


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena to turn heel.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> My favorite part is HHH saying that a broomstick is better talent than most of the WWE roster.


It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This guy sucks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i would actually love to see hhh vs a broom stick. shit would be funny as hell


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cena is basically saying, "why didn't you kiss my ass?"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero mention, HEAT MAGNET


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he said eric bischoff haha


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL Bischoff booed


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Darren Young urine sample Vs. Sin Cara Urine sample #TONIGHTONRAW


book it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bischoff drop. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes a Mike Adamle mention!!!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike Adamlee mention lol


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Bischoff and Adamle


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol "Mike Adamle" era. Nice one Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> I hope you realize Triple H -JUST- gave that exact same speech.
> 
> If you hate Cena for that, then you by proxy need to hate Triple H for doing the exact same thing.



I haven't been able to stand HHH for this whole stupid COO storyline, IMO it needs to end. Two weeks ago.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

#Adamle


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SCAB! Crossed the picket lines!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena never mentioned the whole Wade Barrett thing, no kidding..

#fuckthisstoryline


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Triple H and John Cena vs RAW Roster


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"The word loyalty on my sleeve is not a word" - John Cena, 2011


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

loves kissing ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ on a cracker.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Raw tonight a two hour inspirational speech


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Almost expected a forum crash there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena loves the unplaunsafe workplace..

me to.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

waiting for the im here for the fans............................there it is


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Too many limes


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

It's the babyface parade!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena's character is such a goodie two shoe's it's pathetic. They don't have to make him a heel just stop making his character so damn obvious all the time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ryan said:


> I give it 1:45 before Cena starts shouting.


You were definitely right. :lmao


Ready to hear what Punk is going to say.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

It just went from bad to worst...SMH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus will work for spuds.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

here comes the pain


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

theyre gunna run out the string of "stayers" in this promo all to say nothing more than "WE WANNA STAY TRIPS"...waste of a promo spot if thats how it goes.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

The computer is sill the RAW GM. Nice.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fella!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


>


Oh my god :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Cena never mentioned the whole Wade Barrett thing, no kidding..
> 
> #fuckthisstoryline


Excellent point-WWE Creative "Only if something in the past helps the storyline now" Motto.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

lOBSTERHEAD IS STAYING


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

So I guess each guy is going to come out to talk. Please end the segment before Eve and Kelly show up.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I see they're bringing out all the people who didn't walk out on him. Cena, Sheamus, just need Punk, Orton, and Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I witch ya Fella


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> "The word loyalty on my sleeve is not a word" - John Cena, 2011


repped rofl


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL "the word loyalty on my sleeve is not a word"


----------



## khaosmatrix (Oct 11, 2011)

WWE is based in Connecticut, an at-will state. This means any member of the WWE can be fired on the spot.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

tonight will be the Cena, Orton, Sheamus & CM Punk show

Probably get 2 iron man matches :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh great all the big name faces are gonna come out.

wats the crack hunter :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The first member of the HHH Kiss My Ass Club, John Cena.

Second, Sheamus.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They're gonna need to go on break soon, how are all the faces gonna come out?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

2 superstars down. 50 more to go. **YAWNS**


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THEY MENTION IT, STORYLINE CONTINUITY THANK YOU


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Cena to turn heel.


Yeah, that will never happen this year.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HHH
Cena
Sheamus
The Rock

Next guy to join Triple H is your last member of Survivor Series folks


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Really? Everybody staying going to come out and say they going to stay?

Hopefully Punk walks out with a broom.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

WWE not forgetting about the past for once? Wow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> "The word loyalty on my sleeve is not a word" - John Cena, 2011


OMFG :lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

HHH IS A BITCH DUDE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a shameful thing, lobster head


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

pg era over


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, so now everyone is putting over Triple H, dope.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The dick riding commences onward with Sheamus!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cena really knows how to get the those peeps lick those baaaallllz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

it's Trips appreciation night


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So...Sheamus is burying himself?

So the entire roster is going to admit that HHH is better then them? Why would they do such a thing, heel or face?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The new corporation..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the CM Punk pandering.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Really? Everybody staying going to come out and say they going to stay?
> 
> Hopefully Punk walks out with a broom.


Oh my fucking god, I would mark.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH IS GOD HOLY SHIT I CAME THREE TIMES ALREADY


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh holy fuck. MONDAY NIGHT RAW: The 14 Hour HHH Ball-Licking Extravaganza.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Most boring initial 16 minutes of Raw I've ever seen. And it doesn't appear to be getting better.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> HHH
> Cena
> Sheamus
> The Rock
> ...


Orton?

Nevermind...Punk?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the parking lot is more interesting than this


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

HE BEAT HIM AT WRESTLINGMANIA, DO NOT FORGET THAT.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey it could be good, they wiped out the mid and low card.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Being that this is TV-PG, does that mean that they have to blur out HHH's penis when they start sucking him off for real?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Trips buries all the people who decided to stay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus: You kicked my ass and I respect you.

Triple H is getting put over. Finally that young up and comer gets his due.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Punk is on his way.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look, it's Mr. Pipebomb.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PIPEBOMB IT UP PUNK!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Only one problem with that Sheamus, you a Smackdown star!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

3 down. 49 to go


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit is about to get real


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

punk, hhh, sheamus, orton, big show?, K2 vs the ppl in the parking lot...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Here's Punk!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So is Punk gonna say how much he sucks in comparison to HHH as well? Admit he's too small of a guy to main event?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Now CM Punk's going to sell out? Jesus christ.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good Punk, learn your place you fucking cunt....Trips is your GOD YOU LITTLE COCK SUCKER


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Like Mussolini!!!!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look, it's Mr. Pipebomb.


I wonder if he was in Atlanta in 1996.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sheamus: You kicked my ass and I respect you.
> 
> Triple H is getting put over. Finally that young up and comer gets his due.


Future World Champion rite dere.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> The first member of the HHH Kiss My Ass Club, John Cena.
> 
> Second, Sheamus.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk is a hhh mark now. Punk should lead the rebels.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

even Trips had to smirk at that Nash dig


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why do Kevin Nash jokes never get old?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk shut the fuck up you little whiny bitch and praise Trips you fucking cunt.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

good chance Punk saves this promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We're one guy away from a circle jerk.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it just me or does Triple H's nose gets bigger every week?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

runs..well walks briskly


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dynamite452 said:


> Orton?
> 
> Nevermind...Punk?


TEAM TRIPLE H

Cena
Sheamus
The Rock
CM Punk
Orton

vs

TEAM VINCE

????
????
????
????
????


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Slowly, briskly walks down. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

18 mins in and it's all talk! Keep it moving!!!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Hunter, you are the greatest. I will gladly remove each and every one of my teeth for you so that you don't have the discomfort of them softly grazing your shaft as I stroke it back and forth with my mouth.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk trashing Kevin "looks like Death" Nash never gets old


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit he said wrestling, cut his mic!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't understand the point of all this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"WTF THIS ISN'T BALLET!? Well then, let's get out of here!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is Vince ripping on Occupy Wall Street in some way. I just know it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i love punk


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

HHH Punk hating on hippies and loving all these terds in the ring.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

hahahaha he called John Cena a boy scout lmao epic


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why does this feel so subliminally political?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm taking Punk calling Cena a "big boyscout" to be a subtle Superman dig. I approve.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk finally learned his place, PRAISE TRIPS YOU LITTLE BITCH.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE in 1 year: "Guys, why is no one except HHH over?"


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Shamo? Nice lol


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Waits for Orton


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

So the first 30 minutes of Raw will just be all the faces kissing HHH's ass?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Have a match?


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's getting really hard to stay positive about this. What's the point other than make HHH look like the greatest.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Shamo hahahahaha


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

4 man 2 hour ironman match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAT DO WE DO NOW!??!

Wait for Orton's music to hit, duh..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> TEAM TRIPLE H
> 
> Cena
> Sheamus
> ...



If Triple HHH himself doesn't wrestle then I'm pretty sure that's what we'll see.

Would mark like crazy if Rock or Cena was on Vince's team.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparently this is the 'Best' talker in the wwe right now according to the IWC. SMH


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

All faces and no heels tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk, EPIC COMMENTARY!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CM Punk on commentary. <3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I like how this is turning out lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

where the hell is Orton?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Punk on commentary!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PUNK ON COMMENTARY YES YES YES!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone get a gif of punks face


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah trips, What Will You Do now?

Sheamus is going againist............Cena. HHH as ref!

CM PUNK ON COMMENTARY! HAHA

Where's Randy?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*WIN.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK ON COMMENTARY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk on commentary YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk on commentary? lmao


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Punk at the announcer table!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha wtf, this is too much


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

this is so corny


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

PUNK ON COMMENTARY. Lovin this.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

the most exciting part of this match is gunna be Punks commentary...yeh im a fucking mark for him, but him and trips are the only ones making this story worth following


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

CM Punk commentary? Dream


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao at cm punk


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This is...umm...I don't know what the hell this is.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

raw just get a shit of a lot better.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Im In


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk on Commentary. This could be gold.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punk on commentary.........LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Can I wear your blazer" lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU CAN WEAR MY BLAZER


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

CM punk on commentary, +1


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk on commentary by himself. YES!:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is absolutely hilarious!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

COMMENTARY!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

what about divas entertainment? Kelly Kelly's expose?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I can dig Punk on commentary...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK. This is new


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

yay for Punk returning to commentary!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I wear your blazer?

You can even wear my blazer.

I'm in!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is fucking stupid


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

aha this is actually kinda cool


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Punk on Commentary oh man this is gonna be great


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is great


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I LOVE THIS.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

These guys are having too much fun :lmao


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Not bad but a touch goofy and silly.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny, only 3 people, and i am entertained more than most shows this year.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> CM PUNK ON COMMENTARY


And he's wearing HHH's blazer


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

in love with Punk AGAIN!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is just... awesome.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This has gone from "meh" to hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this I don't even?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is so far beyond stupid it's hilarious!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

This is seriously not happening. It's too great.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seriously? No seriously?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wheres Ryder, orton and Show lmao?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Theproof said:


> This is fucking stupid


Then on behalf of everyone in this thread, turn over the channel and fuck off out of here.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Teddy Long is hurting inside the tag team possibilities have just been forgotten


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punk on commentary. This is awesome!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this show is going to suck -___-


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

No Orton or Big Show yet. Guess we'll get them in segment 3.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm entertained thus far.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dont screw it up lol. 60 min iron man match for 2nd hr inc?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this really the time to be taking commercial breaks. FFS.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So they now have four faces and everyone else is a heel?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the "let's improvise a wrestling show" story a lot more than I like the "HHH IS BEST OF ALL THE TIMES" story.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ill take this over air boom vs the usos or santino vs jinder cocksmoke any day.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's a bit corny, but I can't complain cause it's absolutely different and out of the box.
So I love it!


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I like it, plus they've made some good points. Wrestling is about taking it like a man, not being a pussy. Of course it's all kayfabe.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> Funny, only 3 people, and i am entertained more than most shows this year.


Seriously. I was just thinking this is good so far.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is honestly the greatest episode of Raw I've ever watched in my entire life.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So does anyone have ANY idea wtf is going on? lol


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol at the start of RAW. Good stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm liking this. It looks thrown together but unlike other weeks, this actually looks they put work into it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk on Commentary is crashing the forum!!! 8*D


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is one of the best Raw's I have ever seen lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This is fucking stupid


There's always the TNA section, Poofy.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I wear your blazer?

LOL.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This. Is. Good. 

I gotta admit we've never seen anything like it before...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk to full commentary saved what was otherwise a complete bomb of a segment.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

they've done a better job getting people moved with the promo for HHH they did right at the beginning. Not a bad job at all. There's something about the attitude era... passion... that is/was lacking from the current product.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> So does anyone have ANY idea wtf is going on? lol


Something awesome.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought Show and Randy where here as well.
Will they come later with the other faces of Raw and Smackdown, respectively? HMMMMMMM.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Now honestly, this is hilarious.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

This may just be the single greatest 20 minute segment of TV in WWE history.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This is brilliant, anybody who's not happy with what's happened so far is pretty hard to please


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

unbelievable XD

this is the best RAW in ages and there's only FOUR guys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


DING, DING, DING WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It makes me sick how they are making Triple H such a hero.

OMG THANK YOU TRIPLE H FOR GIVING US RAW AND BEING WILLING TO FIGHT A BROOMSTICK JUST TO ENTERTAIN US

Fucking hero who saved wrestling, AMIRITE GAIZ?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


Since when did Triple H bury the roster?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Theproof said:


> This is fucking stupid


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


*I'm in.*


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

This is so retarded...


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

best opening segment of the year, this also means ryder i gunna get some good tv time tonight! maybe even a masked kane return (ive heard rumors)


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> why does this feel so subliminally political?


Because it is. Vince is a hardcore Republican who runs a multi million dollar company. Connect the dots.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

lmao @ indian style


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DIET COKE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

VINCE!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


Triple H burying the roster is more entertaining than watching Air-fucking-boom or a Kelly Kelly match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

VINNIE MAC!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OHMYGOODNESS


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

VIIIIINCE!!!!!!!!

woo


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well looky who it is.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

shits got real


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

VINCE!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTFFF FORUM CRASH


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

business just...died down...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Typical IWC. Lets ignore the shit storyline, Triple H burying the roster, corny speeches and lets just be happy that Punk is on commentary!


:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIZ ZINGA ON FIRE MOTHERFUCKA


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Vince!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Vinny!


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Mother F'n VINCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Business just picked up!*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

VINCE SAVE US


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

awwwww shit....here we go


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vinnie Mac!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

VINNIE MAC


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Vince McMahon


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man i missed vinnie mac


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

VINNY MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

VINCE IS BACK!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Never been more happy to see Vince.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Vinnie Mac!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The Chairman is back...........its about to go down(Kevin Hart Voice)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon to save the day.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my! McMahon's back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SUDDENLY




Vince.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

VINCE!!!!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

The forum is about to blow!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Rob Naylor mention.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol uh oh


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy $#!t, prepare for the forum to crash BIG TIME. McMahon is back!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Speaking of hardcore Republicans who run multi million dollar companies.....it's VINCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEON4L (Mar 19, 2006)

punk used "wrestling" on wwe tv. vince is super mad for sure. joey style is also super ma due to the fact punk is a solo commentator. So two people are "mad" and am happy cus am enjoying Wrestling.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

Vince!!


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

This is different/interesting


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Come here HHH I've got a wrod for you...YOU'RE FIRRRRRRRRRRED


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

VINCE TO THE RESCUE!!!!


They kinda wasted Vince's return though, it could've been a lot more popped than this.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

YOU GOT FIRED


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

WTF Vince McMahon!?

This just gets better and better! So random its incredible.

Although, trips is about to be fired from COO.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

You got fired LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There Punk goes mentioning Art "God" Donovan. Pulling my heart strings.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

VINNE MAC TO TRIPS---------TRIPLE H UR FIREEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Vince!?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE YA POP


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vince enters, and I immediately lose interest.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf, Vince.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

There better fucking be a Punk/Vince promo. That contract negotiation was not enough damnit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i really want stephanie mcmahon to come out.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

SO WHAT ABOUT THE CONSPIRCAY.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Let's do interesting thi----


Nah, just more promos. Vince! Yay?"


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, I was psyched about hearing Art Donovan. Over/Under 10 "How much does this guy weigh?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well enough of that wrestling bullshit, time for more talking.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

if this shit turns out to be a complete nullification of the trips COO taking over for Vince CEO im gunna be fuckin pissed


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That Cena vs. Sheamus Match was the best they've ever had.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok what is the difference between COO and chairman?? I thought Vince was releved of his duties in running the WWE?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i'm bored


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess this is where HHH gets fired, and we go back to status-quot.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Get to the point Vince.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Is Vinnie about to bury Trips?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Just when you think the walkout angle may have gotten good after all (PUNK ALONE ON COMMENTARY F%&^ YES), Vince comes out and now no more Punk AND more air up HHH's ass. FACK.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

REVENGE!


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

to soon vince, to soon. but this just means someone other then laurenitus, trips, and vince is behind the conspiracy


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wowwww


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well isn't this ironic....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WOOOOOT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince/HHH for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, the board changed their minds.

SUDDENLY THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS ARE HEELS.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU'RE FIREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

In before Mick Foley


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL "i love u son"


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

*sigh* of course. HHH, TURN HEEL NAO.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I LOVE YA KID!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips will come back to wrestling, THANK GOD.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HERE WE GO IT WAS JOHNNY ACE ALL ALONG.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Since when did Triple H bury the roster?


What show are you watching?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MICK FOLEY PLEASE


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

VERNE GAGNE IS TAKING OVER


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

FOLEY


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Mick Foley...new raw COO


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So don't put Punk over at NOC and get HHH out of this storyline that way, no.....pull this shit. Typical.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Foley?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Who will it be?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Paul Heyman


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn it vince give it to stephanie mcmahon


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Foley!!!!!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Mick Foley for GM.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Goodbye Triple Ego. I won't miss your 20 minute promos.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Foley!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Johnny Freaking Ace.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

HBK, wild guess!

Pff, Laryngitis. Fuck off.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anon GM to be revealed?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im gonna puke...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Mick Foley incoming!!!!!!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Pleas ebe Foley


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait I thought he was COO of the WHOLE WWE?? Now he was just in charge of Raw??


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you Vince for saving us from this terrible angle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

wat


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HORNSWOGGLE


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah, fucking lame.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

john laurinaitis! YES! YES!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

How fucking predictable


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

OF COURSE.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Trips is fired and JOHNNY ACE IS IN CHARGE!
I KNEW IT!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Johnny Ace "IT WAS ME TRIPLE H IT WAS ME ALL ALONG TRIPLE H"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how fucking boring and predictable.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow that's the biggest heat Johnny Ace has ever gotten.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Funkhouser is GM now.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

I finally have an interest in Raw again and they pull this shit?!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A new megaheel is born.

Too bad it's gonna be Trips who gets to take him down.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ace Cutter, Bitch!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

facepalm.jpg


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW look at that heat...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Johnny Cool! LL Cool Ace, if you will.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

And there goes the rest of my interest...seriously, giving this guy more air time?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

dat heat


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Knew it was Laryngitis...this guy is a heat magnet


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd seems to dislike laurenitis


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically the board of directors at WWE and "the Network" at TNA are the same people.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SMH


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

John Laurinitis needs some enterance music


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Surely Ace just got demoted? :S


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUNKMAN finally did it, what a guy!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh jesus christ.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Johnny needs a theme song


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Now he can have all the throat lozenges he wants.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH BACK TO WRESTLING, FUCK YES MOTHER FUCKERS FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

U oh.

The Voice vs. The Nose
Let's Do This!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So, Jonny Ace is stand in General Manager.

Interesting, they're still going to find someone to run Monday Night Raw... I wonder who that'll turn out to be.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

uh? so what if it was predictable, it'd make no sense for it to be anyone NOT ace. fucking hell.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So basically the board of directors at WWE and "the Network" at TNA are the same people.


More or less.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

On the plus side, how HHH is free to bury talent doing standard wrestling in the ring, as opposed to just as an authority figure. Good for him.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ace is getting mad heat just standing there haha


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Been entertained so far. We'll see where they go with the rest of the show though...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've never hated a WWE on-air personality more than Johnny Ace. This fucking dipshit has NO business ever being on TV. Stay in the back and do your fucking REAL job talent relations turd-bag.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

You know for being on WWE TV for only two months, Johnny Ace gets a lot of heat from the crowd.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, I saw it coming when the whole texting thing went down. I was really really really hoping I'd be wrong. Suddenly listening to Hogan promo's on TNA doesn't sound like quite such a bad idea.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

ah damn, i was just waiting for that laptop to go off and reveal himself


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So basically.. They've ruined what could have quite possibly been the best RAW to date for the last 3~ years. For .. that?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So basically the board of directors at WWE and "the Network" at TNA are the same people.


*:lmao Yes!*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Johnny Ace to Triple H "I did it for The Rock"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lostfap said:


> uh? so what if it was predictable, it'd make no sense for it to be anyone NOT ace. fucking hell.


THIS.

Why do people want the story to go completely off road and be someone like Foley who has absolutely no business in the storyline whatsoever? lol


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seeing HHH bury the majority of the roster sucked though....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i can't wait 8 months til Foley takes over :side:


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster Sr.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lolinitas

Really liked the Cena/Sheamus/Trips/Punk segment and Punk on commentary was pretty funny.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

NOT that muppet....actually makes sense as their guest hosting in 3 weeks


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Predictable but possibly there is a twist?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Think about this... imagine if everyone is a heel except for the guys that didn't walk out. It could be them vs. the world... I think it would work. It will certainly be original.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Ryder for new COO!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I'm out. Night yall


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Loving this so far. Raw is now not just leaving me want to find out what happens next week, but I want to know what happens after the break. Good stuff.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome Taco Bell commercial is Awesome! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

RiCkeH said:


> So basically.. They've ruined what could have quite possibly been the best RAW to date for the last 3~ years. For .. that?


Its been terrible so far. Vince coming out was the best thing to happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm, will he now refer to himself as John Laurinaitis, Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager of Monday Night Raw ?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

And the lesson in all this is: Never EXPECT anything from the WWE. You will always be DISSAPOINTED!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

How creative...Johnny ACE, who could have guessed?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

DX against the new establishment, anyone?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Borias said:


> On the plus side, how HHH is free to bury talent doing standard wrestling in the ring, as opposed to just as an authority figure. Good for him.


But he can only do that one, or maybe two at a time. As COO he could basically bury the entire company. After you crush 60+ souls at once how can you go back?


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE forgot about the raw GM. Surprised.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Expect Truth and Miz to show up and kick HHH out.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Walkout angle is actually good for five minutes then goes right back to this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for the laptop. He was the obvious replacement! He's been showing up week in and week out, minding his own business, letting Trips have his little ego-trip, and now he just gets fucked over. I want Laptop vs Johnny Ace at SS.

Also, evil Cara in a suit was a great visual.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fucking hell, how did anyone think that was gonna be Foley?! Why would they remove HHH from COO for another guy who's a huge face?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wow...really?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

RKO696 said:


>


Exactly how I felt before Vince's music hit.

Entire Raw so far has been garbage outside of a 1 minute span when Punk grabbed Triple H's blazer and sat at the announce table.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Lydeck said:


> DX against the new establishment, anyone?


Only if it involves Chyna and Billy Gunn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Remember guys, we are not even half way through the show, there could be a twist


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> And the lesson in all this is: Never EXPECT anything from the WWE. You will always be DISSAPOINTED!


What the fuck were you expecting?

Stephanie and Triple H's little baby to come down to the ring in a shopping cart and a microphone and say IT WAS ME DADDY, IT WAS ME ALL A LONG DADDY, NOW GO GET ME SOME MILK


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lydeck said:


> DX against the new establishment, anyone?


If Shawn comes back to be in a manager like role I'm up for it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ace with crazy heat. Lol


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

JOHN MORRISON!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was enjoying the uniqueness of RAW.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

JoMo getting screen time and a pop!


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

John Mo push lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Morrison


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jomo getting a promo lol


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol Morrison


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

JOMO TALKING BACK PROMO TIME OH SNAPS


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

JoMo, future endeavored...bye JoMo, was nice watching you be misused


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

shit, morrison's being buried.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

wow john didnt seem bad at all on the mic there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Morrison to get killed again.

Someone's going to eat his lunch.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Sin Cara is in the house <3
locker room is coming in now. Will the faces be booed for not standing by HHH?

JOMO get's a few words in.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo..showing some balls..only to be squashed


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Those 5 seconds of JoMo sounding cool will be reciprocated with a squash, won't it? facepalm.jpg


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ha that was the best promo jomo ever cut


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why is Johny Ace an onscreen character? His voice is terrible for TV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GIVE CHRISTIAN 1 MORE MATCH.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whey, Morrison with mic time...and he's probably going to get squashed!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

JoMo getting fired


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor JoMo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat belt


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Slater


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

HEATH SLATER


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok didn't HHH say they were all in their gear?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off, JR.

And you _definitely_ fuck off, King.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

This crowd is two faced.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

i swear to god i thought heath slater was keith stone at first


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

haha Sin Cara in a suit. 

Bit rich for JoMo to say that ACE sucks hahahaha.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Anal Bleeding returns!!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace just saved RAW


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL Jim Ross got the pop of the night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jomo gonna get buried some more


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The King Of Anal Bleeding is back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please let Booker be there. Please baby Jesus.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yay...the best announce team ever is back...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Like they were going to boo JR.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm already missing CM Punk on the mic.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Would have marked like a school girl for JR and Punk commentary. Now we have to deal with.........._this_.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Booker T better be coming out


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

You know it's bad when JR gets boos in his home state.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

"oh hhh, please take us back! you were not bad. ace is terrlbe"--every superstar in two weeks. hhh gets over.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

WWE just made everyone but CM Punk, Cena and Sheamus look like absolute tools.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW. Silence for jerry. LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dolph: "Whatevs!"

He's seriously one of my favorite right now!:lmao:lmao:lmao

Seeing the sin caras in suits looks ridiculous.

Oh F! King is back. Gross! DirtyGross!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Has to be Morrison best promo ever. Has to be.


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

Despite the fans cheering J.R. and maybe the King, and maybe Booker T..I only was just fine having CM Punk be the only commentator for the entire show.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of you guys (and gals) need to attempt to enjoy the show rather than actively searching out reasons to dislike it.

I've not liked this angle in its entirety, but it has been a solid angle nonetheless with several of the biggest names in the wrestling industry.

Some of us on this forum act as if every angle is the downfall of wrestling. Try to have some fun.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

dammit cole and king are back, shit.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Why is Johny Ace an onscreen character? His voice is terrible for TV.


Larry David disagrees


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like WWE has been moving in fast forward since Summerslam.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Christian vs Morrison. Loser gets fired.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God, shut the fuck up, Cole.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why would we cheer for all of these wrestlers that walked out on us?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So HHH was a Raw COO and not COO of the whole WWE??


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh great asshole Cole is back


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd root for Morrison if he'd change his stupid fucking entrance music. Shits horrible.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so what they are wrestling in street clothes?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at that, a stable!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

more people should have matches in street clothes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Christian gained 13 pounds in a week? Awesome sauce.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a feeling this is John Morrison future endeavored match coming up


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

horrible commentary team again ? omfg come on wwe please....


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Jomo vs Christian is up first. Did Trips leave the arena off Camera?

Things are going to go bad under Johnny Ace and they will beg for Trips back. Oy.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

new stable?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian is the leader of the stable?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Cole IS Erin Brockovich. A gigantic tit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

John Morrison finally doing something worth watching. Now time to be squashed


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Christian leading a stable perhaps?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

OnTheMoney said:


> Some of you guys (and gals) need to attempt to enjoy the show rather than actively searching out reasons to dislike it.
> 
> I've not liked this angle in its entirety, but it has been a solid angle nonetheless with several of the biggest names in the wrestling industry.
> 
> Some of us on this forum act as if every angle is the downfall of wrestling. Try to have some fun.


Quite a few of us WERE enjoying it and having fun. And then Vince came out. And now all of this.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Lydeck said:


> DX against the new establishment, anyone?


Ah yes, because we need to see that boring rehash of a feud again...


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

Street clothes should really mean street fight.

Shame it doesn't, or if it did it'd be terrible.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is some WCW shit


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look at that, a stable!


Hell yeah I mark.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

He's wearing the shirt!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol where did Roberts come from


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

And why are the Smackdown stars happy with the new Raw GM? They are Smackdown stars!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For the love of god please let Christian go over JoMo.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh...Morrisons gonna get squashed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I still think the EVP is the one who did all this...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Morrisson to be berried.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Theyre wrestling in street clothes LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's Orton?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Morrison's actually wearing that shirt. :fpalm


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Christian's got his own stable now huh? I like these guys wrestling in their street clothes. Morrison should make it a permanent change, he almost looks bad ass.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

well that went too fast. Was looking forward to see what punk really had to say. Instead we are back to random midcard matches like any other raw. Yawn. Not a bad beginning or storyline in and of itself though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I think this Stable could work.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

JoMo gets squashed now...later we come to johnny getting ready to eat a late lunch, which is stolen by JoMo and eaten... lol @ Canadian thanksgiving shout out by JR


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That group in street clothes actually looked REALLY good. Like, I'd buy them as a dominant stable.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet stable with Christian, Ziggler, Rhodes and Swagger...wonder what the name will be, if any


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Casual wrestling FTW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Morrison wearing his god awful new shirt. They even try to bury his merchandise.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know whats REALLY sad? 

The human being that's now GM has a more terrible voice than a COMPUTER GM. 

#FACT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck you wwe for not having bookah on commentary


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome Raw, imo. This shit feels larger than life.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice sneakers on Morrisson


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is wierd


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Dammit....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

New Christian Coalition? Me like.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, what a jobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just like that.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Job Morrison


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JoMo wins again


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> So HHH was a Raw COO and not COO of the whole WWE??


Could be that his duties of managing RAW were only 1 part of his job as COO. Likely still has other stuff to do.

Holy shit, that was quick!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol Morrison looks like fool again.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good effort John.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

im unsure why they keep JoMo around anymore...I almost feel bad for him now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok now I feel really bad for Morrison. Not really but holy fuck this is sad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

good going JoMo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOOOO


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

who did Morrison piss off :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This stable is going to work.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. That was much worse of a burial than I expected.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This show was so much more entertaining 15 minutes ago. They could have at least let the angle run for the majority of the show. And so much for entertaining comentary, I was getting to like Cole while King wasn't there. They should never work together.

And this isn't a JoMo burial...it's and execution.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

:no:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha Morrison getting buried as just hilarious to me...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is Morrison getting JAWWWWWWWWWWWWBED out the company right now?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Morrison is getting OWNED.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, Jo-Mo. What you've done, I just don't know.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, what is this about?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Johb Morrison


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

JoMo getting burried!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolmorrison


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love them beating the shit out of Morrison


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why on Earth do they keep jobbing out Morrison?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Got to love these safe working conditions.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

jomo berried even further!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol JoMo got destroyed.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE THIS STABLE. BURY MORRISON!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Swaggers gut-wrench should definitely go into a sit-down bomb.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

morison you are such a joke

playin swaggers music (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian's Coalition 2K11


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why didn't Christian just wrestle the broomstick?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, I like the look of those 4 as a stable with Vickie.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

If JoMo was a dog, he would have been put down by now!!

Any names for this new stable? Vickie's Angels lol


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

I love this lmaooooooo Morrison is garbage and seeing him buried every night is amazing


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lol. . .so JMo with a good promo, rewarded by getting squashed then jumped.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ok now I feel really bad for Morrison. Not really but holy fuck this is sad.


yeah it is


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Morrison has to be on the way out the door. The guy never puts up a fight anymore.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't lie, I enjoyed the 4 by themselves more. Hahaha.

This stable needs a name, they look awesome together.

Bye Morrison.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, the Cougar's Paw is definitely making a safe work environment.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol @ Cole saying the Rivalry between ADR and Punk is "storied"...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Best Raw ever for five minutes and now it's turning into the worst in years.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf those matches suck ass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Holy squash.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, Morrison was really buried there.

And again, I say this, I love this stable of Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler and Swagger.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

LMAO JoMo defeated by a Christian Spear. That's shocking.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Quite a bad ass stable really. Lots of potential two mid card titles. Keep them together a while WWE oh and don't keep Otunga around


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I went from loving this Raw in the beginning to being bored


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

HERE COMES THE RATINGS!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh great, a match I have no interest in watching.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Somebody gon get they Remy split.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry was already in his ring gear


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i miss booker on raw


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mark Henry vs Randy Orton for the 2 millionth time


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Morrison burial continues


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What's the betting that CM Punk is fired at the end of the night?

I'd say it's pretty likely


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This whole RAW should be called ''build HHH some sympathy'' night.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Did Punk and Del Rio just main event Raw 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Mark is prepared for battle like a fucking champ. :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What did Morrison do to deserve this lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King is still bitter that Mark Henry left him with anal bleeding


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool stable. I like the new Zigzag too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Man, the Cougar's Paw is definitely making a safe work environment.


:lmao:lmao:lmao
OMGOSH YES!
This needs to get to WWE RIGHT NOW! That MUST be their name!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Morrison always pulls off some great moves before they job him out. It's sad, really. He's got some great in-ring ability yet they're jobbing him out to the like of Swagger. Why bury talent and plant crap talent instead?

:no:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why on Earth do they keep jobbing out Morrison?


It's obvious they're releasing him when his contract's up. They aren't going to put him over so he gets more pop in TNA. So they're burying him to lower his value.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Anybody expecting Show interference?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Monster Heel Mark Henry


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

great beginning horrible since...Seriously why do they keep using JoMo to job ?? what the fuck man shit is retarded.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

He will be released soon.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Writers made Lauranaitis make some shit matches. Punk vs Rio again? Nah man. orton/henry? Im OK with it, but pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dont make it long... Im getting closer and closer to being on the negative side of this storyline lol


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

awesome truth will prolly return tonight as well


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> What's the betting that CM Punk is fired at the end of the night?
> 
> I'd say it's pretty likely


not likely at all...im not even sure what makes you say that


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Best Raw ever for five minutes and now it's turning into the worst in years.


You know, normally I feel like you're right on point with your posts.......










I agree 100%.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

damn, if rhodes, christian, ziggler and swagger form a stable i'll mark out like crazy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Somebody gon get they Remy split.


lol :lmao


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

its almost official now, jomo is just about done with wwe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

IamNexus said:


> Quite a bad ass stable really. Lots of potential two mid card titles. Keep them together a while WWE oh and don't keep Otunga around


Ziggler should lose the title to Swagger in the same sort of way HBK handed the European title down to HHH.

Push Ziggler on to main event scene, have him win the World Title down the line, Christian will eventually hold the WHC again and we could see:

Christian: World Heavyweight Champion
Dolph Zigger: WWE Champion
Jack Swagger: US Champion
Cody Rhodes: Intercontinental Champion


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm also liking the stable of Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler and Swagger, has potential...Morrison getting berried again, wonder when he will hit rock bottom...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Melina would have made the save there but you know...there are males in the back.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder whos lunch morrison will be eating tonight


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So "can't wrestle at all" Henry is pushed to the main event, ditto for Del rio, Mason Ryan gets a freaking push despite him nearly injuring every single person he wrestles with, freaking Miz, who is absolutely horrendous in the ring gets a wwe title, and one of the best wrestlers is absolutely buried like this constantly.....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Amber B said:


> And Mark is prepared for battle like a fucking champ. :lmao




Mark has no ordinary clothes.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

that stable needs a name


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i want awesome truth back!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

WWE just love to fuck people in the ass.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well that sucks, I was sitting here reading and being all optimistic and see where this goes and before you know it, I read Punk commentating and I'm like I'm there watching man, so I found a feed somewhere since I don't have USA for the moment. Then before you know it, its back to the way things are and I'm just sitting here reading the thread again, so what's new in the world?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't help but laugh at Morrison, the guy is finally in the spot he deserves to be in :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

More Punk on commentary plz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Somebody gon get they Remy split.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap! I GOTTA get ZooKeeper on Blu Ray! It's dabomb.com! :lmao:lmao:lmao

ZooKeeper: The R-Truth Story
Should've been the name of it!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Triple H to go to Otunga for legal advice


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When do we get the next promo for "Inside Out"?

INSIDE OUT-Free DVD with any purchase of a Slim Jim!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Sin_Bias said:


> Morrison always pulls off some great moves before they job him out. It's sad, really. He's got some great in-ring ability yet they're jobbing him out to the like of Swagger. Why bury talent and plant crap talent instead?
> 
> :no:


I fully agree, I mean the guy never even has gotten one frekin chance to show what he´s fully capable of. Call me crazy if you want but I always saw Morrison as possibly the next HBK. And now he´s just a glorified spot monkey/jobber... sad really


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morrison will leave the company in a few months anyway


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> It's obvious they're releasing him when his contract's up. They aren't going to put him over so he gets more pop in TNA. So they're burying him to lower his value.


It's TNA so I don't think they care that much. They could have the second coming of Jesus in the Impact Zone and half the fans would chant "Same Old Shit." Then they'd overdub it with boos because he's the heel in the story.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

god I hope Miz and Truth get signed back on tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Huh?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They're not really being subtle about the division of Faces and Heels in the company right now are they?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dynamic Dude!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wasn't Mark Henry going to the ring? Why are we backstage?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty obvious what is going to happen. The Heels (led by Christian) will start beating down faces, causing the faces to want HHH back in charge.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

"How was the tie"


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

seriously they better not just drop the conspiracy angle like they dropped the nexus


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Nah, Trips is still here. Truth and Miz show up and throw him out. Calling it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Huh?


*I think he confused Reny with Reby. *


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL!... "Have you ever tried to pick up your teeth... with a bunch of broken fingers?" ~ Triple H


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Like the cover for wwe 12


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

What?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome Truth needs to be back.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Borias said:


> Wasn't Mark Henry going to the ring? Why are we backstage?


It takes Markie a while to get to the ring


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

John Laurentis is the GM of Raw???

Ok..this show just became pure shit. It has to the end of the show to get better or I have one less wrestling company to watch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i will take on anyone as long as their the number one contender :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"Have you ever tried picking your teeth up with a bunch of broken fingers?"

"No, but Mick Foley has."


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Large, angry, black man talking. I'm listening.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I like Big Show.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope Morrison comes to TNA! I mean, look what they did with Elija Burke. Gave him the Pope gimmick and he had a great run as both a face and a heel. Hopefully they give Morrison a great gimmick as well and really get him going. I can't even imagine a JoMo vs. AJ match!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think he confused Reny with Reby. *


Ohh :lmao
Remy is weave hair.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Big Show vs Henry at Vengeance? O dear lord...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I despise you Big Show


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> John Laurentis is the GM of Raw???
> 
> Ok..this show just became pure shit. It has to the end of the show to get better or I have one less wrestling company to watch.


see you next week :flip


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

charmed1 said:


> John Laurentis is the GM of Raw???
> 
> Ok..this show just became pure shit. It has to the end of the show to get better or I have one less wrestling company to watch.


Just leave I don't want people like you posting at all.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry put Big Show on vacation


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> John Laurentis is the GM of Raw???
> 
> Ok..this show just became pure shit. It has to the end of the show to get better or I have one less wrestling company to watch.


Good riddance.

See ya later, don't expect to see you in this topic all night.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..how many matches have we seen?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> You know, normally I feel like you're right on point with your posts.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew as soon as I read in the SD! spoilers last week that the wrestlers showed for SD! THE NEXT DAY that this angle was graveyard dead before it even took off. I can't help but think that everything went off the cliff when Punk came back after one week back in July. They're rushing everything and now it's all convoluted and broken down. The walkout angle surely would have been a LOT better had they put more thought and and time into it and that goes just the same for the Punk walkout angle. At this point all I can say is THANK GOD Russo got demoted. Now there's SOMEWHAT of an alternative to this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'll take on anyone as long as they're the number one contender." :lmao

Mark, you are a damn legend.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Mark Henry is awesome


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So is Show officially a Smackdown star now??


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WWE is really good with these video packages. They can make almost any feud look good.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

this is the longest time someone has had to wait in the ring for their match lols, Henry comes out and we hit a commercial then a backstage segmant and now a video about big show xD Wtf has henry been doing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

More like 2 and a half months.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

OnTheMoney said:


> Some of you guys (and gals) need to attempt to enjoy the show rather than actively searching out reasons to dislike it.
> 
> I've not liked this angle in its entirety, but it has been a solid angle nonetheless with several of the biggest names in the wrestling industry.
> 
> Some of us on this forum act as if every angle is the downfall of wrestling. Try to have some fun.


fun? this angle has not made sense at all and its even more clusterfucked now, didnt trips say everyone were in there wrestling gear?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Show fucking everyone up on smackdown was awesome


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wait is Big Show the #1 contender?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Mark Henry is about as entertaining with that belt as David Arquette was.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I knew as soon as I read in the SD! spoilers last week that the wrestlers showed for SD! THE NEXT DAY that this angle was graveyard dead before it even took off. I can't help but think that everything went off the cliff when Punk came back after one week back in July. They're rushing everything and now it's all convoluted and broken down. The walkout angle surely would have been a LOT better had they put more thought and and time into it and that goes just the same for the Punk walkout angle. At this point all I can say is THANK GOD Russo got demoted. Now there's SOMEWHAT of an alternative to this.


Smackdown: Not Raw.

Punk: Came back because he wasn't going to make change by not being there.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, it's been about an hour. We've seen about three minutes of one match and another squash, the rest filled with promo and videos. I'm off to bed.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what an awesome crowd
what a crappy show


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"You're momentum is a downhill roll" That means Henry will gain more momentum Big Show...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I can no longer enjoy RAW knowing that the first 2 weeks of the NBA season have been cancelled.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ziggler should lose the title to Swagger in the same sort of way HBK handed the European title down to HHH.
> 
> Push Ziggler on to main event scene, have him win the World Title down the line, Christian will eventually hold the WHC again and we could see:
> 
> ...


Nah Ziggler/Swagger are the tag teamm, Rhodes is the #2 and Christian is the boss. Eventually IC champ Rhodes will question Christian´s authority as he cannot win the world title with the way the main event scene is currently set up with Henry on top.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome vid package, shit looks pretty good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow that was corny.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WTF was that?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

wow this show is even shittier then I imagined


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Please squash this chump Mark


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Grrreeeaaaat now Orton is going to beat Henry in a non title match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A little cheesy but kinda cool at the same time.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Uh... Who said that?

Orton's got no mic. I guess the voices were real.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How long have they been announcing Orton as the Apex Predator? I feel like he has four nicknames too many by now. It's like Striker commentary all of the time when Orton's around.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

i just wish the 'what' chants could stop already, it was atrocious years ago


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton is _slightly_ hot but so fucking creepy. He's the guy that would just keep staring at your face while you're banging.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy ad break batman


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Henry walks out because of "unsafe working conditions"....promo and video package he runs contains references to making working unsafe for the members of his Hall of Pain. good job WWE


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I still think John Laurentis is behide all this


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

They better not add Orton into the Big Show/Henry match.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That was horrible...SMH


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh fuck me. REALLY? Fuck. Time for football for a few minutes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I knew as soon as I read in the SD! spoilers last week that the wrestlers showed for SD! THE NEXT DAY that this angle was graveyard dead before it even took off. I can't help but think that everything went off the cliff when Punk came back after one week back in July. They're rushing everything and now it's all convoluted and broken down. The walkout angle surely would have been a LOT better had they put more thought and and time into it and that goes just the same for the Punk walkout angle. At this point all I can say is THANK GOD Russo got demoted. Now there's SOMEWHAT of an alternative to this.



Well if they didn't have 2 PPV's a month, they wouldn't need to rush things, BUT since all the WWE cares about is profit, they'll do as many PPV's a year as they can sell.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Just leave I don't want people like you posting at all.


People like me realize what a joke you are so just leave it. Its not a fight you want.You already lost.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ziggler needs to put his Britney shirt back on.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

another commercial...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> They better not add Orton into the Big Show/Henry match.


Yeah, Orton would really get in the way of the technical masterpiece that match promises to be without him.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Orton is _slightly_ hot but so fucking creepy. He's the guy that would just keep staring at your face while you're banging.


But you wouldn't say no.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so here starts the downfall of Mark Henry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely seeing Tower Heist. Looks hilarious!

"I will blow yo face clear off yo face!":lmao


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

SpazzWagon said:


> But you wouldn't say no.


nor would he let you say no:sad:


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Well can't say I care about this match or Del Rio Vs Punk. Same 'ol same 'ol. Pretty alright show so far.
I saw D Bryan back there give the man some screen time dammit.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rhodes to interrupt and Big Show with the save.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ziggler needs to put his Britney shirt back on.*


Agreed. At least he can promote her since he's stealing her douche and hair dye as well.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rhodes said recently the grooming tips he used for his dashing gimmick came from Orton himself... :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton is _slightly_ hot but so fucking creepy. He's the guy that would just keep staring at your face while you're banging.


That's maybe the most disturbing visual I've read all night. Thanks!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Figures orton has to get his win, though it would be great to watch henry squash this pile of trash again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

really want to get nba 2k12


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Orton is _slightly_ hot but so fucking creepy. He's the guy that would just keep staring at your face while you're banging.


:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What did you guys expect from this Raw? The whole show with John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus and Triple H? Impossible. They had to make it so they all came back some how and they did it in the best way.

It's not a "clusterfuck", it's booking that makes sense. You guys were expecting some 60 minute iron man match on TV between Cena and CM Punk with no commentators and Triple H as referee for no point whatsoever? They've done well to forward this angle.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good job! Come back from a boat load of ads and the match already strated! LoL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Agreed. At least he can promote her since he's stealing her douche and hair dye as well.


Dolph Ziggler stole Kevin Federline?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton is _slightly_ hot but so fucking creepy. He's the guy that would just keep staring at your face while you're banging.


Sigged.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Can I ask you guys a question? Not being an American I dont have access to WWE PPV, but... why do you spend your hard earned money to buy a PPV if say... one or two weeks later tops you get the same damn match on free tv? That has always puzzled me


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit. Cole just called a powerslam a powerslam.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

big show vs mark henry for the world title = fpalm. Orton should be added to the ppv. I hope he wins the belt back at Survivor Series. I can't stand henry as champion. Damn what a clothesline.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Henry vs. Orton part 100


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tiago said:


> Can I ask you guys a question? Not being an American I dont have access to WWE PPV, but... why do you buy a PPV if say... one or two weeks later tops you get the same damn match on free tv? That has always puzzled me


That's why we steal it by streams.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpazzWagon said:


> But you wouldn't say no.


I would have to be super drunk or he would slip me the PCP drug.



Sin_Bias said:


> nor would he let you say no:sad:


Exactly!



Borias said:


> That's maybe the most disturbing visual I've read all night. Thanks!


You are welcome. I shouldn't be the only one to suffer with that imagery.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> another pic, they are camping at the park:


JESUS.

You still like dolph? Fuck balls.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's why we steal it by streams.


Great answer, great answer indeed!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Rhodes vs orton feud...me likey.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Preciate it Cody


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is getting a push.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes!
Very happy they didn't forget about Rhodes and Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And another member of the Midcard World Order attacks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

No way is Randy in an IC title feud... :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody looks better wrestling in khakis than his regular trunks. It should be his new outfit.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiago said:


> Can I ask you guys a question? Not being an American I dont have access to WWE PPV, but... why do you spend your hard earned money to buy a PPV if say... one or two weeks later tops you get the same damn match on free tv? That has always puzzled me


I don't. I stream it for free as their product sucks right now and isn't worth paying for.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup I called it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Henry for the pin lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the match is over Mark...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Tedious said:


> What did you guys expect from this Raw? The whole show with John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus and Triple H? Impossible. They had to make it so they all came back some how and they did it in the best way.
> 
> It's not a "clusterfuck", it's booking that makes sense. You guys were expecting some 60 minute iron man match on TV between Cena and CM Punk with no commentators and Triple H as referee for no point whatsoever? They've done well to forward this angle.



I think the frustration is more with the fact that 3 different people have been at the head of Raw over the last 3 months. The storyline might be advancing, but I dont see it here tonight. All I saw was a repeat of Trips firing Vince tonight, but in reverse. It wasnt good booking. There were so many roads they couldve went down tonight to "forward the story" as you say, and they chose the shittiest option on the list.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Henry! FUCKING FOLD!*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Match is over Mark.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PIN BOTCH!

botchamania


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

bitch ass cody rhodes. Orton vs the phantom of the opera. dumb ass henry goes for the pin. Orton wins by dq.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

mark did not know the match was over :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody vs Orton for the intercontinental title....yes yes!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rhodes/Orton!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL henry went for the pin after DQ


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

hard to believe the shows already half way over but i feel like its just starting


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO at Henry going for a pin.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a good thing we haven't seen this match before. Or the other main event. Change is happening!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So I just turned back from football, why is Cody Rhodes out there?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Borias said:


> Cody looks better wrestling in khakis than his regular trunks. It should be his new outfit.


You know, I agree with that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Generi-finisher!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Crossroads!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is the fucking man!!!!!!!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Good, bury Orton!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it seems like Orton gets shot for IC title at Vengeance


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Well if they didn't have 2 PPV's a month, they wouldn't need to rush things, BUT since all the WWE cares about is profit, they'll do as many PPV's a year as they can sell.


Right there is a big problem. Why the hell were these PPVs all bunched together like this? Let's be honest do we really need the Vengeance PPV? Why couldn't they have taken Vengeance off the schedule, given HiaC 2-3 weeks more build, then started building for Rock's return to the ring at Survivor Series? This is why I believe they need to just return to the In Your House PPV format. Just have your four big PPVs (RR, WM, SS, Series) and put 2-3 two hour and cheaper PPVs in between to build for them.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I NEED SOMEONE TO GIF THIS PLEASE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Orton paper bagged


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol'd when Mark went for the cover then realized the match was over. 

And...nice bag for Randy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crap. Didn't Cody bang Skeletor before? That's where he got the paper bag gimmick from! You go girl.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

im gunna be honest, orton with the classic ic title would look badass


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Orton has been bagged! hahahahahaha


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Bag em up Cody!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rhodes needs to lose the mask and bags.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Cody Rhodes aims to perform his finisher on all faces tonight.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Rhodes just bagged Orton. LULZ.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Orton humiliated. I love it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I guess Christian, Swagger/Ziggler already forgot about Rhodes and left him alone to Randy. WWE writting can´t even write a coherent storyline for 30 minutes.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I love how Cody orgasms his lines.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian's Coalition 2K11 has done 2 good things tonight


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Orton/Rhodes feud is officially on


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cody Rhodes - Decent wrestler, voice of a campy cartoon villain.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Marking the hell out, so tired of Orton so this makes a nice change


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Never again should Rhodes hold a mic.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> bitch ass cody rhodes. Orton vs the phantom of the opera. dumb ass henry goes for the pin. Orton wins by dq.


You my friend are an idiot or a troll I can't quite make my mind up.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow that was creepy and corny


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

i dont get it where is the rest of the stable(but this promo is fucking amazing) heel to the max


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

sick laugh lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Right there is a big problem. Why the hell were these PPVs all bunched together like this? Let's be honest do we really need the Vengeance PPV? Why couldn't they have taken Vengeance off the schedule, given HiaC 2-3 weeks more build, then started building for Rock's return to the ring at Survivor Series? This is why I believe they need to just return to the In Your House PPV format. Just have your four big PPVs (RR, WM, SS, Series) and put 2-3 two hour and cheaper PPVs in between to build for them.


What you said.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohmygod Cody's maniacal laughter is fuckin priceless.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Cody is breathing/panting like he just had sex with Randy instead of kicking his ass lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh god. Evil laughter should not feature on live wrestling television. It's like they never know quite how long to hold it for.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

joker cody


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF?!?!? That laugh.... :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WOULD YOU LIKE A RECEIPT FOR YOUR PAPER BAG?


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Cody Rhodes sounds like a mentally disabled John Wayne.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a dope slither into the ring from Cody. Very maniacal.

:lmao:lmao:lmao Orton with the bag! 

Dope promo too.

Alright, :lmao:lmao:lmao "Would you like a receipt with your paper bag":lmao:lmao
"Randy Orton has been bagged." :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why cant they let rhodes talk normally?
really fuck


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Randy Orton has been bagged by Cody Rhodes"

Pause.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Would you like a receipt with your paper bag.

what the fuck


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Orton has been bagged by Cody Rhodes.

.....:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He plays with action figures, has a lisp and refuses to wear knee pads. No lie, Cody does scare me.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

You know that guy that laughs at his own joke the loudest and ruins the moment? That was Cody.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SP103 said:


> JESUS.
> 
> You still like dolph? Fuck balls.


*Dolph became my favorite wrestler because of that shirt alone. *


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

ugh. give them the mic .. better not in this case.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Halloween Orton.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I absolutely hate what they're doing with Cody's character. And by the dead silence in the crowd, I'm going out on a limb and say they aren't too thrilled by it either.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"No don't tell me he's gonna put it on him."

No King, he's going to drop his pants, shit in it and light it on fire.

God, Cody Rhodes really sucks at this gimmick.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was great.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cody Rhodes forgot to say Have A Nice Day.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr.Doom


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Vengeance *

*WWE Title*
We will see what goes down with Del Rio vs CM Punk later on tonight

*World Title*
Mark Henry(c) vs Big Show

*WWE Intercontinental Title*
Cody Rhode (c) vs Randy Orton


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

A) When did Cody steal Kharma's laughing gimmick?
B) I just got home from work, and I gotta say, that doesn't look like any safer of a work environment.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

that laugh was so damn corny and the paper bag thing is stupid. damn rhodes is corny. He's like a saturday morning cartoon villian but bad and not bad has in bad I mean bad has in corny bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He plays with action figures, has a lisp and refuses to wear knee pads. No lie, Cody does scare me.


More or less then serial rapist Randy Orton?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The best part of that is that there was a guy just backstage ready to RUN out with paper bags in hand!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
by JoeyStyles
Hello, @WWEUniverse. This is Interim #Raw General Manager John Laurinaitis. And I'm on Twitter now. Feel free to tweet me anytime.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this PS3 commerical


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

So, John Laurinaitis's first act as Interim GM is to order a match in street clothes? Is that safe working conditions?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> that laugh was so damn corny and the paper bag thing is stupid. damn rhodes is corny. He's like a saturday morning cartoon villian but bad and not bad has in bad I mean bad has in corny bad.


Randy Orton bagged. You:


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

sinnica said:


> Marking the hell out, so tired of Orton so this makes a nice change


Im no orton mark, but youre gunna be so pissed when he wins the IC belt at Vengeance...there is a 0% chance that he loses there


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He plays with action figures, has a lisp and refuses to wear knee pads. No lie, Cody does scare me.


Not to mention his crappy, forced voice they have him using currently. They need to let him use his real voice because the one he uses now is terrible.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> "No don't tell me he's gonna put it on him."
> 
> No King, he's going to drop his pants, shit in it and light it on fire.
> 
> *God, Cody Rhodes really sucks at this gimmick.*


This ^.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This show is making less sense than this weekend's Lucha Libre USA.

And that involved Petey Williams defecting from Canada to Arizona because he hates Mexicans.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cody is next big thing, he only needs train that laughter a bit more


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome PS3 commercial.

I'm literally crying from laughter from "Would you like a receipt with your paper bag?":lmao:lmao:lmao
Oh man. Too good to be true!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that Rhodes thing, why the hell does everybody nitpick so much?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

diva filler up next


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cody Rhodes promos are terrible.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Kelly going mad, so fake.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rhodes is dating Layla right? He is cool then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> More or less then serial rapist Randy Orton?


Orton still takes the PCP cake.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Great, halftime of the game and it's a divas match...


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh can we just disband the Divas division.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Goddamn it, Eve. I'd wear you like a hat.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> I absolutely hate what they're doing with Cody's character.=


What prior character did he have?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE Divas in action: Sponsored by Just For Men. Hmm.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> This show is making less sense than this weekend's Lucha Libre USA.
> 
> And that involved Petey Williams defecting from Canada to Arizona because he hates Mexicans.


I know it was your point, but I have to say it anyway:

That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, Rosa runs her mouth a few weeks back, finally gets seen on RAW. . .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh thank god it's a different Divas tag match. 

:lmao Same old shitty Kelly offense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder who will win via roll-up tonight

lol @ that botch


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

**turns to football**


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Randy Orton bagged. You:


That was your mother's reaction the moment you were born. I know sad right. She was pissed.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol botch


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Crazy Kelly Kelly is so annoying.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

good god fuck...K2 screaming on Raw is terrible. Gunna wear out my mute button in 2 weeks if this shit keeps up


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

why u no good Kelly?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Divas match hmmm.......Smoke break


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

down_nola said:


> So, John Laurinaitis's first act as Interim GM is to order a match in street clothes? Is that safe working conditions?




Yep..leave it to the WWE to completely throw away all the progress and send us back to the same old crap pre-Punk shoot.

fpalm


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, Kelly Kelly, you crazy bitch.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> This show is making less sense than this weekend's Lucha Libre USA.
> *
> And that involved Petey Williams defecting from Canada to Arizona because he hates Mexicans.*


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly is moving into the Sin Cara botchamania realm.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, I didn't think you could make Kelly Kelly more annoying.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Yelly Yelly is the worst thing ever.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

People always forget that Kelly Kelly is an ECW originial. She crazy badass bitch. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

>turn on RAW
>A diva's match with K2 fighting 2 jobbers
>turn off RAW


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelly vs Rosa. Diva who doesn't know how to hit VERSUS diva who doesn't know how to sell.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spinferno said:


> Goddamn it, Eve. I'd wear you like a hat.


The things we do for fashion.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

For Kelly Kelly, I quote the late Eazy E:

Bitch, shut the fuck up!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Divas match hmmm.......Smoke break


Is the smoke coming from the friction of you fapping?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH @ kelly kelly... my god she is just terrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao
Oh my god.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

So bad from all of them.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

lol kelly just about kicked her in the face with the flipshit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnny Ace starting a Twitter account is breaking news? And during a divas match? Sweet Lord...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no roll-up OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Natalya and dat dress. Damn gurl.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Here comes my fucking boyfriend, Johnny Larynx.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was grounds for a Smackdown do over. Brutal.

Holy crap Kelly Kelly and Pussy Monster Sr in the same.fucking. ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao Pussy Animal couldn't stay away.


----------



## Markn out (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank God that's over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And we end with the DOD watching tv only as bad as they can. This show is off the rails.

More talking.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..ladies..how bad do you want to keep your jobs


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yes girls, piss off.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

At least Kelly Kelly wasn't screaming like a bitch, oh wait....


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Cody Rhodes promos are terrible.


This ^. Damn Eve is hot.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He can't be seen in the same ring with those hussies!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao Cole

"Donates to a lot of charitable organizations"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ONE good thing Johnny Ace has done tonight: sent the Divas packing. Thumbs up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole
"Phil-THAN-TROPIC"

Jesus christ. English.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

breaking news during divas match- Johnny ace on twitter! LMAO

Johnn Ace is out now... can't wait for the divas to leave...Hmm


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> That was your mother's reaction the moment you were born. I know sad right. She was pissed.


Randy Orton be mad.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow Laurinaitus has a twitter, that was dumb


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. With Laurinitis in charge there's going to be a Diva search every week.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

omg laurinitus voice makes you so thirsty


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCK YOU FUNKHOUSER...seriously with the fucking Cena/(whoever is champ) main events.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes JR's home town humiliation..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena gets another title match, fucking hell


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fire him for the craic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's firing JR.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JR fired ?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god, JR's annual Oklahoma humiliation.*


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cena vs Del Rio? didnt' we already see that? and it sucked?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn dont fire JR


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JR is going to get his obligatory humiliation in his hometown.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"HELL NO I'M NOT KISSIN HIS ASS!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great way to get a huge amount of heat:

Mess with JR. :no:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punks getting fired tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> ONE good thing Johnny Ace has done tonight: sent the Divas packing. Thumbs up.


Sent them packing to his office. They already have their knee pads on. =)


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

so much for punk vs del rio feud


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Low Blow


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bye bye JR hello Booka T aka Black Snow


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fire JR in his hometown, of course.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

terrible.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at Ace!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

JR called to the ring.... Hmmm.
Wow. Ace has fired JR! :O


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

Another damn title shot!? John cena just leave the wwe already


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR knew this was coming the moment Ace walked out. Aint even reacting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So silly.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JR...YOOOOOUUUUURRRRRRR FIIIRRRRREEEEEEDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

this show can no get any worse.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck was that monkey shit?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

FIRED? FUCK.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, now it's just Cole and King. FUCK!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh lord. There's a post at the announcing table now. Johnny Ace is going to do play by play!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he fired JR :lmao, lol @ that attempt to get heat


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Great, now we have to deal with Cole and King alone for the rest of the show...ugh this RAW keeps getting worse.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

They should have given ADR the GM slot, SO MUCH HEAT!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Great just Great Now I have to hear these two over reacting idiots


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Honestly why does Vince always have to embarrass JR when he's in OK? Get with the times Vinny Mac. Only OKC could give a fuck about this. THANK YOU GOD that Russo was demoted. The alternative has never looked better.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow really


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good way to get heat. Gonna miss JR though


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Um, wasn't Jerry Lawler the one that gave Triple-H the vote of no confidence?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

time to make JR humble huh..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

100th time JR's been fired. And STFU already Cole. Overdoing it as usual.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did they fire Jr because he walked out last week??


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

trololololololol


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to mute this bullshit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO F'N NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOO

SERIOUSLY, I can't f'n do this. He was making RAW bearable to listen to.
I can't go back to these two. Omgosh.
Ugh!!!!!


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so glad I didn't go to this show tonight. Watch every night and even turned down a ticket. Oh for the record that is my new animated gif the trombone Cole just played.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cole that's a trombone not a trumpet


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Fire JR in his hometown, of course. WWE are such assholes.


Or they could be trying to give Laurinaitis heel heat. Ya know, either one.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> this show can no get any worse.


Pretty sure it just did with John Cena competing ONCE AGAIN for the WWE Championship.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao fucking love COLE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole and the trumpets is begging to be made into a gif


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Jacob_07 said:


> Another damn title shot!? John cena just leave the wwe already


well he has his rematch clause.......:trollface:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

John´s new PR team...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder if JR was actually in on it, he didn't seem to react at all.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many times has JR been "fired" now lol?


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cole is a tool...


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

WHY!!! why not the anal bleeder ffs


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know if I can go back to these two either. Seriously.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John Lauranaitis, your ruining RAW, LEAVE NOW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otherwise known as Jeff Hardy's court case evidence.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

lol why does something bad always happen to JR in his hometown?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Santino tribute by Cole.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

JR doesn't even care. Didn't he get fired and kicked in the balls one time by Linda McMahon? This was tame in comparison. Sets a bad precedent though, cause, um, didn't he walk out last week too?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

It's BOOKAH time 

right here


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JR said thank you when he was fired.. ?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

JR gets fired all the time.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought he was gonna pull a Bischoff and do a JR vs Kane match.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

My god, it's getting worse. Now we have to put up with just King and Cole on the mics. These two are unbearable together. I hope to hell Booker is in the arena.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I get firing JR to get heat, that's a good move

But seriously, I can't handle Cole/Lawler. Please promote Mathews or Stanford to RAW, we need them


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Time to mute this bullshit.


Yeah, I'm not listening to Cole's bullshit.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor JR is so used to being fired that he didn't even seem bothered. He probably rushed out to see if he could catch the end of the football game.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They're obviously going to do an angle with Punk getting a rematch too, they're having Cena in the match at SS with the rock and are pushing punk to the moon if the dirt sheets are correct. They also said he's going to be feuding with ADR going into 2012 so yes, there will be a Punk/ADR feud for the title.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the blue hell just happened???? JR fired again?????


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Poor JR. :sad:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole..I just can't...I don't even


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Doubt JR is the only one getting canned. Who's next?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have never ever wanted to grab a wwe character by the balls, rip them off and shove them so far down their throat they come out of their ass. Well mr I have had a million cocks down my throat and cannot talk normally and Micheal Cole well done as heels for making me want to do that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It would've made more sense to get rid of King since he started the f'n walkout.
I'm so pissed right now!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

JR no sold it, guess he's really glad to be not traveling again.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What was the reason given for Jr getting fired? I wasn't listening.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So Cole and, oh I don't know, the majority of the roster can walk out on Triple H but still have a job? I know they did it to give Laurinitis heat but it still makes no sense.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock will screw Cena at Vengeance.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

JR fired for cheap hometown heat, /yawn. Laurinaitis supports the walkout but fires someone for walking out.Go kayfabe.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> JR said thank you when he was fired.. ?


Yep its what "professional people do about given the opportunity to work"...in other words he couldn't of been fired in a better place. Only has about 15 minutes from home. Maybe if I wait in about 30 mins ill see him at the corner store outside of his black escalade smoking and acting like a total dick.

For the record Good 'Ole" JR is a total dick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what is the JR getting fired count up to?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Getting fired is old hat for JR.... that's why he always wears one.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't know if everyone saw this but in Dallas they are advertising for the Smackdown supershow in Dallas tomorrow and DX is reuniting for a one night only. Also Cena defends HIS WWE title against Del Rio. Seriously.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm honestly waiting for the day when JR just loses all sense of decorum, and splatters a tell-all exposé all over jrsbbq.com. Just all the dirty little secrets Vince and Johnny and Dunn never, ever want revealed. Libelous stuff, if it weren't all true.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Stormie said:


> Doubt JR is the only one getting canned. Who's next?


John Morrison:no:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Rock will screw Cena at Vengeance.


you do realize they are teaming up at SS


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Should have fired King instead of JR. I dont think I can handle this commentary now.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

WUT DA HAYELL..WUTS GOIN ON HEA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

PowerBombOnTheNeck said:


> Yep its what "professional people do about given the opportunity to work"...in other words he couldn't of been fired in a better place. Only has about 15 minutes from home. Maybe if I wait in about 30 mins ill see him at the corner store outside of his black escalade smoking and acting like a total dick.
> 
> For the record Good 'Ole" JR is a total dick.


Slobberknocker of a story.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Three clean pins. 3 Woos.
WOO!
WOO!
WOO!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

MASON RYAN WOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> John Morrison:no:


No way, who else they gonna get to volunteer to be buried as often?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

no reaction for Bastista #2


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Good God Mason Ryan is awful, just absolutely fucking awful.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holla Holla


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so going to tear a quad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of creeping dudes, Batistwo smiling is just off.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Shave that hair of yours Mason, ffs.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

machomuta is a retard. that is all


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shouldn't he be on Superstars?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JDman said:


> TRIPS IS THE FUCKING MAN KILL IT TRIPS
> 
> FUCK YES HHH
> 
> ...


Haha. Triple H is cool


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, they could at least bring Booker out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pussy monster jr did not do his jericho entrance

what a shit song air boom has


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So, let me guess this right, Mason Ryan, who is so close to injuring every single person he wrestles, gets a push, but Morrison gets buried? Seriously, WWE? you wonder why people stopped caring.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Cena wwe champ again?!?!!? WTF


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Not these two_


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We smile and we jump and......we smile!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Evan Bourne is like "HOLY FUCK I GET PYRO NOW" Moving up from the East side...


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

first time I saw that mason ryan perform I enjoyed the way he turned on his tag team. Like the guy, some potential with him if they book him right.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep. Complete silence for the babyface tag champs. Way to go Trips. Way to go.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally have a theme. 
Not too bad of a one either I guess, oh wait, why did they start rapping, that sounds horrible.

Guess Ryan gets to steal Ryder's push.


Lovin' Otunga's new trunks.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh..Kofi deserves such a better spot.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Borias said:


> No way, who else they gonna get to volunteer to be buried as often?


Heath Slater will pull double duty. That guy gets buried with a smile.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

Awkward entrance there


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

i see a wellness policy violation coming for Mason Ryan soon


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

Someone give me a time machine to ten years ago.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OTUNGAA


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler looks so fucking cool leading a group of people. Honestly, how badass is this?


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

generic ass rock music for mason


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

6 man tag match?? Where's Teddy long, playa?

Alright, Mason Ryan with Air Boom against Otunga, Ziggler and Swagger. feh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

More of the Midcard World Order.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryan's getting pushed instead of ryder FUCK.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian Coalition 2K11


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL WTF? Random team is random.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Slobberknocker of a story.


I dont know exactly where he lives but i see him quite often around teh corner store. He is always an ungrateful prick to the counter help. 

Oh also he brought Stone Cold once to an OU game, and I was pushed by a friend and accidentally bumped into SC and he was completely understanding and nice, and JR demanded I apologized to him, when i didnt even make contact to him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi's chest gets me everytime. LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There he is! The man who wears hoods and doesn't afraid of anything! A-Lister David Otunga, the future of the WWE right there, right alongside Mr. "Sideways Hat" McGuillicutty.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Agents Of Change vs Airboom and Mason Ryan


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

cm punk fired tonight?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If MST3K was still on they'd actually make an exception to MSted this episode its that bad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Sigh..Kofi deserves such a better spot.


I know, right?  Fucking hell.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Stormie said:


> 6 man tag match?? Where's Teddy long, playa?
> 
> Alright, Mason Ryan with Air Boom against Otunga, Ziggler and Swagger. feh.


Otunga needs stable for sustenance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Ziggler looks so fucking cool leading a group of people. Honestly, how badass is this?


Pretty damn badass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

matherto said:


> Someone give me a time machine to ten years ago.


I can give you a torrent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> pussy monster jr did not do his jericho entrance
> 
> what a shit song air boom has



No.

Pussy Monster Sr- Johnny Ace
Pussy Monster- Batista (close to being dethroned)
Pussy Monster Jr- CM Punk (close to becoming _the_ Pussy Monster)

If anything, Ryan is just a PMIT- Pussy Monster in Training


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL ?? JESUS


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh great whack ass air boring fpalm. mason ryan is ok. Otunga kick kofi's ass.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh no, fight. Break it up fellas....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Psych just seems so awesome. :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Punk is getting fired tonight


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Shit match, but at least there's no goddamn Booker.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Educated Guess: Laurinaitis fires Punk at the end of the night


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Psych just seems so awesome. :lmao


it is


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know the IWC chatter gets to the wrestlers eardrums one way or another.. 5 Moves of Doom, no knee pad Rhodes, Koolaide days Mark Henry etc....

So it is my conclusion that Otunga deliberately wears super-tight trunks to spite us all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What makes you all think Punk's getting fired?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Son of a BITCH I'm muting this shit. Amazing how far off the cliff this show went.


----------



## khaosmatrix (Oct 11, 2011)

I didnt think they were going to make the New GM even worse right out the gate, but they did. JR was singled out because Vince likes to humiliate him in front of Oklahoma, and he said he made a mistake last week. But so far john laurinaitis is putting out of action anyone who may give him problems. Where is the Laptop GM? Anything better that 10 pack of cigarettes an hour man.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this RAW has been meh for me so far...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

charmed1 said:


> If MST3K was still on they'd actually make an exception to MSted this episode its that bad.


Riff Trax, my friend. Riff Trax.

Same guys as MST3K. . . sometimes they do a show, and broadcast it live.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Show needs more Booker T


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

These tag matches WWE sets up is like something I would do in GM Mode in SDvsRaw. "Oh that guy has 62 popularity and 52. Let's combine them with other more popular guys for an interesting match to boost ratings! Yes, I'm brilliant!"

Oh its their 324 match? INTENSE RIVALRY! MO RATINGS!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh damn, Paranormal Activity 3. Time to shit some bricks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck is Mason Ryan doing? He's going to drop someone on their head.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cole: "This has been a great 6 man tag team match"

It's a shame we aren't allowed to watch it. But hey, all these commercials are pretty good too.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Show WOAH needs WOAH more WOAH Booker WOAH T


mhm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mason Ryan is too muscular to even move properly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I was convinced Swag was getting paralysed right there.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nobody else that roided freak drop Ziggler right on his head there? You could see Ziggler shouting "Are you kidding me?", seemed pretty genuine to me


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO Mason Ryan is absolute shit


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryan is a robot, Dolph was right.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a shift for Ryan. Two over the shoulder turnbuckle smashes and a kick.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Mason botch.

you can even hear someone yell "not there" when he went to put him in the wrong turnbuckle :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I agree now with all those saying Ryan needs to stop WE WANT RYDER.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who messed that spot up?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber B said:


> No.
> 
> Pussy Monster Sr- Johnny Ace
> Pussy Monster- Batista (close to being dethroned)
> ...


got'ya


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to see Otunga vs. Ryan just to see how bad it could be right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Show needs more Booker T


Seriously. He should've came out after JR was fired.
I can't take these two by themselves. Seriously, it's f'n ridiculous how bad they are!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Batista Jr.. . . I mean, The Masterpiece. . . I mean, Mason Ryan. Man, his delts looks like they're as big as my head.

I was really hoping we wouldn't be seeing any more Otunga.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> I want to see Otunga vs. Ryan just to see how bad it could be right now.


No one leaves alive.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I want to see Otunga vs. Ryan just to see how bad it could be right now.


They would just kick each other and do punches to the back over and over for an hour long no DQ iron man match in a burning pit of fire.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Ziggler's dropkick...so awesome.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

A cement truck is right....fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the first ever match where Ortunga was NOT the worst talent involved in the actual match? He might be better than Mason, who can barely move coherently due to excessive muscle mass.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> I want to see Otunga vs. Ryan just to see how bad it could be right now.


Make it a triple threat, add Hornswaggle in there and everybody wins.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryan clearly shorter than Swagger but both billed 6'6.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Seriously why the fuck is Ryan in this match instead of Ryder? Fucking ridiculous


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ah, Otunga may be pretty awful, but I'm not afraid of him killing anyone in the ring. Definitely can't say the same about Mason Ryan.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Seriously WOAH. He WOAH should've WOAH came WOAH out WOAH after WOAH JR WOAH was WOAH fired WOAH.
> I WOAH can't WOAH take WOAH these WOAH two WOAH by WOAH themselves WOAH. Seriously WOAH, it's WOAH f'n WOAH ridiculous WOAH how WOAH bad WOAH they WOAH are WOAH!


agreed


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit, that Powerbomb was wicked.

But Ryan shouldn't be getting pinfalls over people like this. Jesus christ...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That finisher is sweet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor Dolph


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Twitter bomb WWE, tell them we don't Mason Ryan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Ziggler dropkick was awesome.
That bomb from Swagger to Evan was sick.


Gosh DANG IT!!!! That should be f'n ZACK RYDER!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evan Bourne injured?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pregnant women should avoid the fumes from Mason Ryan's piss test because the load of chemicals in that body is utterly ridiculous.

And Mason not giving two shits about dead Evan.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Riff Trax, my friend. Riff Trax.
> 
> Same guys as MST3K. . . sometimes they do a show, and broadcast it live.


I LOVE Rifftrax, Cinematic Titanic is ok too but I prefer Rifftrax.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Jesus Fucking Christ, how in the world is the highlight of the show the 15 minutes when HHH, Sheamus, Cena, and Punk were the only people working the show...... seriously, they should have just let the four of them have their shenanigans for the two hours, and done the Laryngitis crap some other week.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I see a lot of potential in mason ryan with the appearance that he has decent in ring personalitiy. Haven't seen enough of his wrestling skills to make a judge of them, but he's clearly the oddball being so big, he should be wrestling cena or orton.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really hope Ryan gets the Riley push. "He's gonna be - oh SHIT HE SUCKS. ABORT."


I also really hope Bourne is okay.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

evan's dead lol SWAGGER DID IT NOT RYAN!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Speaking of killing someone in the ring, I think Swagger just got pretty close to it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another name vote? As if Air Boom wasn't lame enough?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

GOD DAMN IT. 

Fucking Swagger just literally gave Evan Bourne a MASSIVE concussion right there. 

SWAGGER IS FUCKING DANGEROUS BOTCH MASTER and he should fucking canned for this.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Micheal Cole Network?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

What a devastating finisher by Mason Ryan.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> But Ryan shouldn't be getting pinfalls over people like this. Jesus christ...


That is because there isn't an aim to push body builder like talent.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The crowd has died substantially after Johnny Ace got appointed over HHH.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> *I really hope Ryan gets the Riley push. "He's gonna be - oh SHIT HE SUCKS. ABORT."*
> 
> 
> I also really hope Bourne is okay.


Hey, hey, fuck you


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

That Powerbomb from Swagger...looked nasty


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryder > Ryan.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe another match squeezed in before Punk vs Del Rio? Please include the name Daniel Bryan.

Ah who am I kidding. Show hasn't showed up yet... he'll be next I bet.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Mason Robot looks like he cant wipe his own ass


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

US adverts make me so hungry. That Steakhouse burger looks unreal


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SP103 said:


> GOD DAMN IT.
> 
> Fucking Swagger just literally gave Evan Bourne a MASSIVE concussion right there.
> 
> SWAGGER IS FUCKING DANGEROUS BOTCH MASTER and he should fucking canned for this.


Swagger rarely botches. The only exception is his powerbomb to Riley but that was Riley's fault.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tell me I haven't just seen an advert for a reboot of footloose.....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger trying to give someone a concussion. More reasons why he should be off tv


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If you follow Todd Grisham's twitter he actually says all the guys over at espn constantly ask if Vickie is as hot in real life as she is on tv.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Vince was unexpected, Laurenitius I saw coming and I didn't expect JR to get fired. The rest of the show was just meh so far. I guess Mason Ryan will be in contention for the US title soon.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph should not lose to Ryan.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

i just turned it on and caught Bourne unable to get up. What happened? It looks like he legit hurt his neck real bad :S I hope he's alright


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it just me, or is every other commercial during RAW for some type of food?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Tell me I haven't just seen an advert for a reboot of footloose.....


And supposedly it's getting good reviews. This is the world in which we live.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Tell me I haven't just seen an advert for a reboot of footloose.....


Ya probably did. Hollywood: We have no ideas anymore


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

valentinedivine said:


> i just turned it on and caught Bourne unable to get up. What happened? It looks like he legit hurt his neck real bad :S I hope he's alright


He's just the best seller in WWE.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I really hope Ryan gets the Riley push. "He's gonna be - oh SHIT HE SUCKS. ABORT."
> 
> 
> I also really hope Bourne is okay.


That is every babyface push. Kofi, Riley, CM Punk and soon to be Mason.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder or Riot!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

valentinedivine said:


> i just turned it on and caught Bourne unable to get up. What happened? It looks like he legit hurt his neck real bad :S I hope he's alright


Bourne went for the double knee drop from the opponent's shoulders but Swagger caught him and just dropped him on his head.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Hey, hey, fuck you


Dude that dog in your sig is fucking awesome. Best dog ever, I agree.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

charmed1 said:


> I LOVE Rifftrax, Cinematic Titanic is ok too but I prefer Rifftrax.


Went to the last live broadcast. Always looking for the next.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Tell me I haven't just seen an advert for a reboot of footloose.....


Sho nuff. Dennis Quaid plays the Reverend.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

can someone explain to me why people think punk is going to be the next one fired? I'm highly confused as to whats getting people to seriously post that thats going to happen


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Never again should Rhodes hold a mic.


you mean he always should?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Brodus!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Brodus fucking clay this man bled for this company.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Are they really giving Brodus Clay video packages?


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Tell me I haven't just seen an advert for a reboot of footloose.....


What will you do if I confirm it? It is pending on your actions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

a quick question does anyone know how to do the Shiva Bowl Shuffle?


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't get why people are complaining about HHH no longer kayfavbe being in charge of Raw. This show is about the same thing we have been getting for awhile now and it has nothing to do with who is kayfabe GM. The whole walkout angle was ridiculous and it made no sense.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Too early for Air Boom to change their theme entrance??? Look what happened to Evan Bourne. smh


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

BUT CENA IS A PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER, NOT AN ACTOR! :O


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O dear a Cena film change channels quick!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Another Cena movie....#ThrowsHandsUp


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE does another stupid movie


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

another shitty WWE movie. Yay!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

does anyone else miss the days where superstars would have to get themselves over, and not rely on video packages?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

How does Cena find the time to be in these movies?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I swear these jacked wrestlers always look so out of place in these movies :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Do they even TRY to make these movies any good??


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a cool concept for a movie, but the dialogue and acting looks terrible


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That Cena movie looks hokey as fuck.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

...Cena vs Del Rio?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

PowerBombOnTheNeck said:


> What will you do if I confirm it? It is pending on your actions.


Well I'm already doing a facepalm in real life, then I saw the John Cena advert and it's like adception, Raw is just adverts within adverts.

After typing this both my hands will be over my face.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

HXC PSU said:


> you mean he always should?


IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII aaaaaaaaaaaagreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee coooooooooooooooooooooooooooodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy rhooooooooooooooooodesh shooooooooooooooooould aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*squeek*lwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaysssshhhh beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ooooooooooooooooooooon theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee miiiiiiiiiiiiiiic. Heeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa veeeeeeeeeeeeeeryyyyyyyyyyyyy comaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandiiiiiiiiiing preeeeeeeeeeeeeeseeeeeeeeeence. Pluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuss theeeeeeeeeeeeee waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaughed waaaaaaaaaaaaaaash greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat. Haheehaaheehaaheehaahee*squeek*haahee


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my ninja Ricardo, what a boss


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tch, selected theaters.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ricardo


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK.

The trailer had promise, then the story WENT COMPLETELY TO SHIT.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I am not an Actor, I am a professonial wrestler.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
We feel for legitimate actors in WWE Films movies the way normal people feel for victims of natural disasters #RAWTonight


I love this guy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena's getting yet another title shot? Phew thank God for that, he and ADR have been having such a gripping feud.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> How does Cena find the time to be in these movies?


Guess the rumors of WWE's cloning factory are true


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I was about to say this show really ran out of steam, but then I remembered it started really shitty too.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Not even a good ADR/Punk match can save this disaster of a Raw. Not even Ricardo for that matter and that's saying something.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Swagger rarely botches. The only exception is his powerbomb to Riley but that was Riley's fault.


Are you fucking kidding me? 

Swagger botches: 

#1.Couldn't unhook the MITB briefcase

#2. Dropped Cole ON HIS HEAD at WrestleMania. 

#3. Nearly killed Christian with a botched reversed powerbomb during an ECW Championship match.


He's a fucking disaster. A disaster like a Hurricane Katrina and Tidal wave. My sig will be his future endeavored message from WWE when it happens.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> This is a cool concept for a movie, but the dialogue and acting looks terrible


Should have been a comedy. I was expecting them to say they were going to open up a gym. That would have been better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I miss Maryse.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's not like anyone with any actual talent would work on something by "WWE Studios"


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Well I'm already doing a facepalm in real life, then I saw the John Cena advert and it's like adception, Raw is just adverts within adverts.
> 
> After typing this both my hands will be over my face.


I am afraid it was mate......


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo should be the GM


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

wtf @ Cena vs. Del Rio for Vengeance.

WWE are just throwing away this PPV already.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey look, i think I just heard a piece of popcorn in the audience drop!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Del Rio's car getting more airtime/reaction than Del Rio.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Damnit lol, I was hoping we would go through this RAW in Oklahoma City without the ass-whipping my Longhorns got bring brought up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Listen to the boos for Del Rio. Well, that boo from that one guy in the second row.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the design of the Vengeance matchcard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I miss Maryse.


me 2


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

that scarf ADR is wearing is.........pretty


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm guessing this advert time will be to hand Del Rio a mic quickly to get some cheap heat before the match.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

I really hope the people of OKC get discounted. They paid money to see this show with the appeal of not knowing what was going to happen, and after 20 minutes became a rehash of the last 2 months matches and commentary and the new interim COO shitting on their city. Nothing like being host of the ultimate heat build.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Let me get this straight... we had a commercial break, then WWE returned so we could see commercials for Brodus Clay and Cena's movie, then ADR walked out, now some more commercials? This is laughable: absolutely laughable. We have commercial breaks inside our commercial breaks. We need to go deeper.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Another Cena movie...


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice, I was just thinking we needed another commercial. Been long as fuck since the last one.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio vs Cena and Mark Henry vs Big showfpalm


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

there better be something major happening at the end of this show to make up for all these commercials!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

WHY are THEY remaking The Thing? *cries*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SP103 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Swagger botches:
> 
> ...


lol. I forgot about the briefcase.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> O dear a Cena film change channels quick!!


"I'll go to the papers if I have to!"

Wait. Wrong Superstar.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Let me get this straight... we had a commercial break, then WWE returned so we could see commercials for Brodus Clay and Cena's movie, then ADR walked out, now some more commercials? This is laughable: absolutely laughable. We have commercial breaks inside our commercial breaks. We need to go deeper.


Adception.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

He's got to be the most un-over WWE champion ever, when his match with John Cena was announced for Vengaence nobody reacted, when his match with CM Punk was announced tonight nobody reacted, when his music hits nobody reacts etc.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Should have been a comedy. I was expecting them to say they were going to open up a gym. That would have been better.


yeah something like that would have been better, but they randomly went to the running in the middle of a desert with guns and a hot girl thing. wtf was that


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> me 2


Me 3


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Let me get this straight... we had a commercial break, then WWE returned so we could see commercials for Brodus Clay and Cena's movie, then ADR walked out, now some more commercials? This is laughable: absolutely laughable. We have commercial breaks inside our commercial breaks. We need to go deeper.


As I said before, adception.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

In Time looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Figure4Leglock said:


> WHY are THEY remaking The Thing? *cries*


Its not a remake, its a prequel


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love how ADR's "personal cars" all have those black bag seat covers on them. LoL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When I can't wait for raw to end, something is bad.

Feels like 2007 for me right now.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Figure4Leglock said:


> WHY are THEY remaking The Thing? *cries*


I think it is technically a prequel.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

It's clobberin time!!!


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't worry. They'll eventually break up the series of ads with a series of video packages and maybe a match eventually.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem legs.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> I love how ADR's "personal cars" all have those black bag seat covers on them. LoL


Leather is quite cold


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Joseph29 said:


> I love how ADR's "personal cars" all have those black bag seat covers on them. LoL


Finally someone else notices. Thank you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and his child bearing hips.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> "I'll go to the papers if I have to!"
> 
> Wait. Wrong Superstar.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

how is this a long rivalry?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Dem legs.


Ricardo?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I think it is technically a prequel.


that would make sense, i hope your right.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Let me get this straight... we had a commercial break, then WWE returned so we could see commercials for Brodus Clay and Cena's movie, then ADR walked out, now some more commercials? This is laughable: absolutely laughable. We have commercial breaks inside our commercial breaks. We need to go deeper.



WE CAN'T GO TO THE THIRD LEVEL!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ricardo is holding the wwe title, highlight of the night


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That sign should be "Okalahoma and _*I*_ love Cena". It's bugging me.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

look how bored everyone in the audience is. it's clearly not punk, unless them ruining his push has ended this badly...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I'm glad I get see CM Punk get a chance to cash in on Del Rio... physically."

That's like when your dad takes the word you used and turns it into a threat. "Dad, I'm on the phone!" "I'll... phone... you."


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> That sign should be "Okalahoma and _*I*_ love Cena". It's bugging me.


ME LOVE CENA *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I hate this commentary team.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh look Rick Martel is back


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RAW has taken a turn for the worst.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why the hell is he champion? Punk's in the ring and yet I'm fucking bored.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> look how bored everyone in the audience is. it's clearly not punk, unless them ruining his push has ended this badly...


I can say as a life long Oklahoman, the people of Oklahoma are the worst fanbase every. They are nice, but are incredibly unthrilled about everything. Its the reason I quit going to OU games oh and I always got sat next to the one Oklahoma fan who didnt know when to shut up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Ricardo?


...Seriously?


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Jerry Lawler is such a tool. Where's Booker T when you need him.?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

A stink eye from Lawler requires a funnel and a tetanus shot.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What a craptastic raw O_O
two weeks in a row


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

From the past 3 Raw's being really good to this.

It's such a shame.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> that would make sense, i hope your right.


As the horror fanatic here I can confirm thats yes its suppose to be a prequel.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh god...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

yup, Punks gettin canned.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

da hell. Teddy long you did something with your hair


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz and Truth!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No Teddy Long?!?!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

AWESOME TRUTH


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

When did he turn into Teddy Long?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh FFS, I'm done for tonight...see yall next week.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

damn you john! you stole teddys line!!!!


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

pasinpman said:


> Jerry WOAH Lawler WOAH is WOAH such WOAH a WOAH tool WOAH. Where's WOAH Booker WOAH T WOAH when WOAH you WOAH need WOAH him WOAH.?


He's out back not reading a dictionary.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, Cole.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole orgasm over Miz/Truth re-signing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, really? Funk man. Really? You're just to stop in the middle of the match


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

forum crash in 3,2,1...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just turned it off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MIZTRUTH!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

LMFAO They must have fired Teddy Long...and wtf Awesome Truth being brought back in some shitty main event?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I honestly forgot Miz and R-Truth were even gone.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank god. This RAW was really lacking.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME TROOF!

:lmao @ Cole splooging


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HE PULLED A TEDDY LONG


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

You Suck!

Attack on Angle?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Reeeeeeemix!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ALL OF YA'LL SUCK.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lulz. :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Punk and ADR as partners. Was the fucking script for this show written by M. Night Shyamalan? "What a twist!"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Arrive
Tag Team Match
Leave


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This bitch think he is Teddy making tag matches ??? 

you suck remix :markout:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE REMIZ!!!!!!
YOU SUCK!
FIRST!........BLAOW IN YO MOUTH!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"The bad R-Truth" :lmao
I can't....I fucking can't.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

what has this raw done for the conspiracy angle


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww no Teddy Long


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz stays off beat


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

There back


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

As expected.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truth's theme dedicated to tonight's show.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Why the fuck is Ron Killings even still doing this shit.

If this is what heels are made of now then there's really nothing else to do but laugh.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

There was more emotion in John morrison's "segment" (it was 10 seconds) than there was in the rest of raw since then. and i say that recognizing that it wasn't like, 15 minutes long and full of emotion.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome Truth!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao: This show started off with the potential of being epic....only to turn into complete shit...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok someone tried to find logic in this for me. Johnny Ace stops a match he made himself, then pairs the babyface AND the heel to take on....the heels. WTF happened to this show????????

(On a side note, Truth's remix is excellent. "First of all, BLOAW in yo mouf!")


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cat = WWE.
Me = guy crying and whimpering.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Why is there commercial at 10:54?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Raw went from Great to Horrible in 2.2


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

How is it that the tag division is awful, yet all we have are tag matches


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Glad to see Miz and Truth back, at least.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Yesss Miz! Love that remix song.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, what a fucking disappointment this was.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it just me or does Punk's nipples look weird surrounded by all those tattoos?










No ****


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

now this better be good


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember when Assassins Creed was going to be a PS3 exclusive...


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Cat = WWE.
> Me = guy crying and whimpering.


That's the weirdest fuckin cat and guy I have ever seen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok someone tried to find logic in this for me. Johnny Ace stops a match he made himself, then pairs the babyface AND the heel to take on....the heels. WTF happened to this show????????
> 
> (On a side note, Truth's remix is excellent. "First of all, BLOAW in yo mouf!")


I guess because Cena already wrestled? Who the fuck knows. WWE Creative needs to be on the boat to get the Wellness Policy piss tests.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

this raws only accomplishment has been making me want to dust the ps3 off


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Triple H can take lessons from Laurinitis. He at least keeps his speeches to a minimum and actually progresses the story/events at the same time.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Who should we root for and why?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i bet ADR walks out on Punk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Cat = WWE.
> Me = guy crying and whimpering.


:lmao That cat is a boss.

I was about to say, "elephants: the new cats" but it looks like you caught it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Barnabyjones said:


> this raws only accomplishment has been making me want to dust the ps3 off


Wanna do some co-op Dead Island?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ADR to team up with Awesome Truth to attack Punk which leads to Cena running in for the save to end the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I guess because Cena already wrestled? Who the fuck knows. WWE Creative needs to be on the boat to get the Wellness Policy piss tests.


But will piss tests work on chimps?


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Shouldnt the whole roster walk out now ?


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryseFan said:


> what has this raw done for the conspiracy angle


Buried it Raw started out fresh and interesting then Vinny Mac ruined all the potential and momentum they had going. Thank God TNA finally woke up this kind of crap is going to kill wrestling.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> :lmao That cat is a boss.
> 
> I was about to say, "elephants: the new cats" but it looks like you caught it.


I had a collection of "animals being dicks" gifs I wanted to use, and the wrong link got pasted. I FIXED IT THOUGH.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I called this out as being a mess early on and as predicted...a mess. 

Not even sure if Punk can save us from this.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Raw went from Great to Horrible in 2.2


ironically, thats probably the rating it'll get this week


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder if WWE will ever say who lowered the cell at the Hell in the Cell PPV?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*sighs* tonights RAW = same ol same ol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jumping the barricade gets you a contract with WWE--well unless your Ted Dibiase Jr's brother.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> Who should we root for and why?


Always root for Punk, the Best in the World.

WTF are they chanting?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

This makes no sense. If Miz and Truth are the main reasons why the refs 'walked out' and felt 'unsafe', then why is Charles Robinson okay with reffing one of their matches? Ridiculous.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

rags2riches said:


> Buried it Raw started out fresh and interesting then Vinny Mac ruined all the potential and momentum they had going. Thank God TNA finally woke up this kind of crap is going to kill wrestling.


We need somebody to quote this with the gif of the futurama guy that reads "not sure if serious"


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Laurinaitis could have brought out Austin and The Rock and people would still be complaining because it was Laurinaitis. The booking is consistent (which isn't really a good thing) with the product as of late. The only difference is a lot less HHH. Also, for some reason Jerry Lawler is on HHH's side even though he walked out on him last week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome Truth to join with Christian?


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Always root for Punk, the Best in the World.
> 
> WTF are they chanting?


R TRUTH SUCKS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It annoys me that Cole can't pronounce Laurinaitis correctly.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im a big miz fan, but seeing him in there and stuff now, he doesnt seem like a main event guy anymore. idk he lost his momentum


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

here comes the walk out from ADR


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

yes vince russo has been demoted, i think its safe to say after tonights raw, i dont have no problem watching impact from now on


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

ugghhhh que Cena to the rescue.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so predictable


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

rags2riches said:


> Buried it Raw started out fresh and interesting then Vinny Mac ruined all the potential and momentum they had going. Thank God TNA finally woke up this kind of crap is going to kill wrestling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Triple H to make the save. Calling it.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

for so many chants, ya know, those fans are so lively. I had no idea that you could look so zombielike and be so loud!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH to come out and help CM Punk win. Calling it now at 23:02 EST


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Del Rio leaves the match and the crowd wakes up....figures.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Myst said:


> This makes no sense. If Miz and Truth are the main reasons why the refs 'walked out' and felt 'unsafe', then why is Charles Robinson okay with reffing one of their matches? Ridiculous.


That's logic for you.:no:


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Myst said:


> This makes no sense. If Miz and Truth are the main reasons why the refs 'walked out' and felt 'unsafe', then why is Charles Robinson okay with reffing one of their matches? Ridiculous.


I was going to point this out also. LoL


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

John cena to come aid punk?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont wanna see super punk to be born....


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena to come out Calling it


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

ill go further, Trips to make the save, then pedigrees CM


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

pasinpman said:


> Laurinaitis could have brought out Austin and The Rock and people would still be complaining because it was Laurinaitis. The booking is consistent (which isn't really a good thing) with the product as of late. The only difference is a lot less HHH. Also, for some reason Jerry Lawler is on HHH's side even though he walked out on him last week.


But its not consistent. Matches are booked and interrupted by the booker of the match. People walk out after what was done at a PPV and then are perfectly fine with them being rehired.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll even go out on a limb and call Punk/HHH vs Truth/Miz at Vengeance.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Here comes the locker room


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

JStoner said:


> We need somebody to quote this with the gif of the futurama guy that reads "not sure if serious"


Why? It was much more entertaining with 4 people in the company than what we are seeing now.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Bell keeper botch!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL at the ref calling for the bell AFTER it rang


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

wow u guys are good


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth @ Vengeance calling it.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh great, Cena to the-
hhh?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY DICK POPPED STRAIGHT OUT OF MY PANTS

TRIPLE H BACK IN THE RING

FUCK YES MOTHER FUCKERS HOLY FUCKING SHIT FUCK YES HOLY FuCKIng shit HOLY FUCKING SHIT

OH MY FUCKING GOD HOLY FUCK TRIPS HOLY FUCK TRIPS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips just happened to have his jeans and new t-shirt in his bag with him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at all the horrible fans just sitting on their ass with their arms folded. Go the fuck home if you don't like the show, you aren't helping make the show any better; you make Raw worse. Fuck, I'd rather see empty seats than a bunch of college dudes with cash to blow just wasting time in the crowd doing absolutely nothing. 

Go apeshit HHH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's the Cougar's Paw at????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically a tag match at Vengeance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

now that hhh is not coo he goes right back to his jeans and t


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MegaHeat said:


> HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth @ Vengeance calling it.


Only one man can announce this.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

So RAW gets back exciting at the ending.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

In before "called it" x 1000


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes HHH is no longer the COO but its still ALL ABOUT HIM!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"HHH buried" thread in 5......4.....3....2...1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another fucking cue botch with Otunga and Johnny :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That tag match could be pretty fun.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'll even go out on a limb and call Punk/HHH vs Truth/Miz at Vengeance.


good call


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk and hhh a team phx must be hard


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I CALLED IT


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY DICK POPPED STRAIGHT OUT OF MY PANTS

TRIPLE H BACK IN THE RING

FUCK YES MOTHER FUCKERS HOLY FUCKING SHIT FUCK YES HOLY FuCKIng shit HOLY FUCKING SHIT

OH MY FUCKING GOD HOLY FUCK TRIPS HOLY FUCK TRIPSSS FUCK YES


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

jesus half of u predict the vengance match too, wwe is getting predictable again


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

There we go folks, heel turn at Vengeance.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bored now. Remember when the show was exciting for about four weeks?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't Punk and Triple H stand at odds like 4 weeks ago bigtime? 

The program is in such shambles. TNA is more coherent at this point


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'll even go out on a limb and call Punk/HHH vs Truth/Miz at Vengeance.


... read it while I listened to Johnny Boy say it on TV, and kept looking back and forth between my TV and computer screen in astonishment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah, I'm just confused. Idek why.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

raw shall begineth with thy trips and shalt end upon triple thy letter not as soon as g but no latter than i pop


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I WILL SHIT ON YOUR DAD-IN-LAW, YOUR WIFE, YOUR ABILITY TO RUN THE COMPANY, AND YOU WILL BE MY FRIEND AND TAG PARTNER 4 WEEKS LATER.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You can't deny that HHH doesn't look more badass in jeans/t-shirt.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

HHH Heel turn at Ven-

Aww who am i kidding


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Why? It was much more entertaining with 4 people in the company than what we are seeing now.


I'm not arguing that RAW was mostly shit tonight with too many adverts, but the idea that TNA has "woken up" when the main event for their wrestlemania is Sting vs Hogan in 2011.


----------



## deadnoob (Oct 10, 2011)

Fairly predictable. Nothing exciting lasts for more than half a show.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So basically a tag match at Vengeance.





MegaHeat said:


> HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth @ Vengeance calling it.





bjnelson19705 said:


> Only one man can announce this.


That's how predictable this shit has become.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY DICK POPPED STRAIGHT OUT OF MY PANTS

TRIPLE H BACK IN THE RING

FUCK YES MOTHER FUCKERS HOLY FUCKING SHIT FUCK YES HOLY FuCKIng shit HOLY FUCKING SHIT

OH MY FUCKING GOD HOLY FUCK TRIPS HOLY FUCK TRIPS

TRIPS IS A FUCKING BADASS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY DICK POPPED STRAIGHT OUT OF MY PANTS
> 
> ...


Someone's a little excited. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So HHH turns heel at vengeance about time.....


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So this whole conspiracy angle is just to bring Trips back as a wrestler and make him the top face????

fpalm


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ all of this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SP103 said:


> HHH to come out and help CM Punk win. Calling it now at 23:02 EST


23:09 Update-Yup..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I won't lie, I'm looking forward to Triple H and CM Punk vs Awesome Truth at Vengeance.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CMIsaac said:


> I WILL SHIT ON YOUR DAD-IN-LAW, YOUR WIFE, YOUR ABILITY TO RUN THE COMPANY, AND YOU WILL BE MY FRIEND AND TAG PARTNER 4 WEEKS LATER.


they dislike Truth and Miz more this isn't hard to follow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk/Hunter vs Truth/Miz at Vengeance. Eh, okay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That match could be decent. Nice to see HHH made Punk his sidekick for Vengeance.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena and Sheamus randomly disappear for the rest of the night
Big Show didn't even show up
Forgot Del Rio was even involved in the match
Del Rio still got no heat
John Lauranaitis SUCKS
FUCKING SUCKS

JOHN LAURANAITIS FUCKING SUCKS.

I understand the writers are making him say/announce this shit, but come on.

HE FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So we got 20 minutes of good at the start, and 3 minutes at the end, with 97 minutes of same ol' shit and commercials. That was really....something...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ all the called it stuff


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

charmed1 said:


> But its not consistent. Matches are booked and interrupted by the booker of the match. People walk out after what was done at a PPV and then are perfectly fine with them being rehired.


The whole angle was faulted from the beginning. You have the same superstars who are supposedly causing chaos walking out for that same chaos. You have a product that is about as tame as its ever been being called "unsafe". You have CM Punk kissing HHH's ass. It's been consistently nonsensical. At least tonight they started moving away from the walkout nonsense which never made any sense to begin with.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok so just like 2(?) weeks ago Punk and HHH hated each other and Punk was taking shots at his family. Now HHH is saving Punk and teaming with him at Vengeance, lol.

Btw, I think everyone in the world knew that Johnny Ace was going to make that tag match for Vengeance after HHH saved Punk.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice they are actually going with the angle of having Triple H and Punk work together so when Triple H does eventually ake back power and turn heel the turn will have more meaning than just a couple of insults.


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Didn't Punk and Triple H stand at odds like 4 weeks ago bigtime?
> 
> The program is in such shambles. TNA is more coherent at this point


Sad to say I agree


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Mike` said:


> Ok so just like 2(?) weeks ago Punk and HHH hated each other and Punk was taking shots at his family. Now HHH is saving Punk and teaming with him at Vengeance, lol.


It's like Republicans and Democrats teaming up to murder Osama Bin Laden


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Didn't expect HHH at the end, this whole thing makes no sense now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty decent Raw. Loved the first half hour and bits and pieces after.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike` said:


> Ok so just like 2(?) weeks ago Punk and HHH hated each other and Punk was taking shots at his family. Now HHH is saving Punk and teaming with him at Vengeance, lol.
> 
> Btw, I think everyone in the world knew that Johnny Ace was going to make that tag match for Vengeance after HHH saved Punk.



I dont get it either.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought all the wrestling seemed very awkward tonight. It was like no one had any chemistry with each other. It all felt 'off'. 

Story wise...this had to end with Johnny Ace as the GM. It feels like they're rushing things a little, but Vengeance has some interesting main event matches.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This angle. fpalm


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

BEST RAW EVER...TRIPS BACK IN BADASS MODE...HOLY........FUCKING.....MOTHER OF GOD HOLY SHIT.

I'm not going to bed tonight way too excited, have to masturbate again even though I just did...OH WELL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, how many hours until Raw is on?

I hope I don't miss it. Oh, I am on EST so that should help.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WORST RAW EVAR!!!!11111111
UGH NOT WATCHING ANYMORE
RAW SUXD LOLZ
WHY DO WE WATCH THIS SHIT?
LOL PREDICTABLE LOL SUX LOL BORING

There ya go, I just summed up every post left to go in this thread.

But seriously, this _was_ a pretty meh Raw, which we haven't had in a while. I'm sure the suckiness of it will be greatly exaggerated by the posters who actively try to always find something to bitch about though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

One thing I have learned is that R-Truth likes to ejaculate in people's mouths. Man, woman, or child.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LOL You lot are fucking ridiculous, you just can't enjoy anything can you?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So it's back to normal.

SuperCena gets a rematch he didn't deserve against one of the most heatless champions of all time, while Punk and Trips are teaming up against guys no longer intent of causing havoc. Lame, one-dimensional BS.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> So this whole conspiracy angle is just to bring Trips back as a wrestler and make him the top face????
> 
> fpalm


Nah..this angle started while HHH was off filming his movie, then when the Punk thing got hot HHH just needed to get in on it like he does with every hot angle. This thing had potential IF HHH was to turn heel and feud with Punk ala Austin/McMahon, but I guess HHH still hasn't gotten over his fantasy of one day being more over then Rock and Austin in their prime. So, this angle started as something different and turned into another way of putting HHH super over as a babyface.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Johnny Ace is not interesting .. i know a heel getting heat is good , and i should hate him because he is a heel , but the guy is just not interesting at all ..

there is nothing that says "exciting" about this guy , it's like he is a void , a walking entity that's empty inside , no soul , no conscious .. like michael myers


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

That was terrible.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Hey guys, how many hours until Raw is on?
> 
> I hope I don't miss it. Oh, I am on EST so that should help.


I can say without hesitation you didnt miss anything at all. You saved yourself from 2 hours of pain.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Kent said:


> :lmao: This show started off with the potential of being epic....only to turn into complete shit...


To be honest, I felt the show started off like absolute shit. The only time the show had potential was before it started. Triple H turned it into another long-winded Triple H promo. . .again. It didn't start off any different than most Raws. It had potential for like 20 seconds when CM Punk went to commentary, then it went to commercial. Once back, WWE wasted Vince's return quickly, then it reverted back to the same crap we've been seeing for months.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> LOL You lot are fucking ridiculous, you just can't enjoy anything can you?


Don't worry mate, they'll be back next week.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Since we all know Vengeance will lead to Survivor Series with Triple H, Punk, Cena, Sheamus, and probably Orton, against Miz, Truth, and 3 other heels, will Cena beat Del Rio at Vengeance?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

It's not hard to follow people the only problem Punk ever had with Triple H was the idea he would see Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, X-Pac, Shawn Michaels, and Stephanie McMahon standing with Triple H making his life a living hell. When that was proven wrong Punk had no other issues with Triple H.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I thought something substantial was gonna happen when I first heard Vince's music hit.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

overall it's a good raw , i liked it ..

and fpalm at anyone who says the storyline isn't making sense .. keep up will ya ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to know what would make Raw enjoyable for the majority here. :side:

I can understand people not liking parts of this Raw, but this shit happens every week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Since we all know Vengeance will lead to Survivor Series with Triple H, Punk, Cena, Sheamus, and probably Orton, against Miz, Truth, and 3 other heels, will Cena beat Del Rio at Vengeance?


Cena won't beat del Rio at Vengeance.

and Cena and The Rock will be on the same team, so I doubt that'll be the team to face Miz/Truth etc.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> BEST RAW EVER...TRIPS BACK IN BADASS MODE...HOLY........FUCKING.....MOTHER OF GOD HOLY SHIT.
> 
> I'm not going to bed tonight way too excited, have to masturbate again even though I just did...OH WELL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok fpalm


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> Johnny Ace is not interesting .. i know a heel getting heat is good , and i should hate him because he is a heel , but the guy is just not interesting at all ..
> 
> there is nothing that says "exciting" about this guy , it's like he is a void , a walking entity that's empty inside , no soul , no conscious .. like michael myers


Come on..don't insult Myers..he has waay more personality.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Since we all know Vengeance will lead to Survivor Series with Triple H, Punk, Cena, Sheamus, and probably Orton, against Miz, Truth, and 3 other heels, will Cena beat Del Rio at Vengeance?


Del Rio will cheat to keep the title at Vengeance so they can have a world title match with ADR against somebody. Have no idea who, not that many faces on Raw with Sheamus/Cena/Punk and maybe Orton in that tag.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

I just dont get why theyre building a match up at Vengeance between Cena and Del Rio, outside of "THIS TIME ITS FOR THE TITLE (again...)"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Im also curious as to how they are going to introduce Rock into all of this.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

good to see trips back in action


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet Jesus all the wrongs in this Raw its overwhelming.

1. Start with an excellent opening segment only to ruin it with a horrible ending to a horrible angle.
2. Proceed with the burials of King and your babyface tag champs.
3. Book Cena in the PPV title match for the 324134541253248972nd time.
4. NO RYDER
5. Fire JR on screen in his home state just to get cheap heat for Johnny Ace that will last all of one week.
6. Stop your main event which was going perfectly fine just to book face/heel vs heel/heel.
7. Have HHH come out and beat Miz/Truth's asses with Punk on their return.
8. Book HHH/Punk vs Miz/Truth so everyone will want to see something they just saw for free.

The pic you see over here <------- sums it all up.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Im also curious as to how they are going to introduce Rock into all of this.


part of me thinks that rock will be the GM replacement for Johnny ace .. i hope not


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

JDman said:


> BEST RAW EVER...TRIPS BACK IN BADASS MODE...HOLY........FUCKING.....MOTHER OF GOD HOLY SHIT.
> 
> I'm not going to bed tonight way too excited, have to masturbate again even though I just did...OH WELL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












not a good raw tbh i was bored after the first half hour. :lmao jr getting fired _again_


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Do people not remember that Punk and HHH basically reconciled the Raw after NoC? Punk came out and said he was wrong about HHH and that he "had to swallow his pride" honestly all the people saying it is nonsensical apparently have short memories. This all makes sense if you can recall any part of the angle before this.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> I just dont get why theyre building a match up at Vengeance between Cena and Del Rio, outside of "THIS TIME ITS FOR THE TITLE (again...)"


Uhhm..incase you haven't noticed, the main storyline isn't revolving around the WWE title right now. I highly doubt Cena will be in the title picture for a while when Rock returns, I see him as filler right now and CM Punk winning the Royal RUmble to face Del Rio at Mania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure you can hate on Raw tonight, you can always find something to hate about absolutely anything in the world but I always look at the positives:

- We have a heel in charge who we all fucking hate. That is what we need, someone we fucking despise in charge.

- The stable of Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler and Swagger is coming along well, I liked there beating on Morrison.

- Rhodes + Orton feud.

- Triple H is coming back to some sort of wrestling capacity. Hopefully he'll feud with perhaps Miz instead of Truth and it will eventually lead to a match at Wrestlemania, I think it would be brilliant.

- David Otunga and John Laurinitis are in on something, they are happy with Awesome Truth back, Otunga partnered with Zig-Swag earlier in the night and has been in meetings with Christian and Rhodes involved, a new 'Corporate' could certainly be on the way, not forgetting Nash.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'd love to know what would make Raw enjoyable for the majority here. :side:
> 
> I can understand people not liking parts of this Raw, but this shit happens every week.


Good wrestling, consistent storylines, JR announcing, a decent GM, a little bit of unpredictablity...all of this would make the show better and more enjoyable. Hell I'd take just a little of this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'd love to know what would make Raw enjoyable for the majority here. :side:
> 
> I can understand people not liking parts of this Raw, but this shit happens every week.


Cole getting his voicebox crushed.

Decent wrestling.

Storylines and booking that doesn't make me absurdly angry or bore me to tears.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I watched the show The first few minuts were great, as were the last few. The hour-plus in the middle? Utter crap.

I like the idea of finally being able to see & hear the Raw GM, but if you're going to do that, make it someone the wrestlers can fight once in a while.

Worst part tonight? Without a doubt: Henry-Rhodes (meaning them & the stuff between).

What they should do is something like they did a few years ago. The winners of Survivor Series got to be GMs in the following weeks, or something like that. If it's not going to be Vince or someone who physically gets in matches, change it every couple of weeks.

Oh, & I may read the live report, just to see if the live crowd gets that starting match we all were robbed of midway through.

EDIT: When I first typed this, I forgot one very important point I had meant to type.

What was the big deal with walking out of "Raw" but not "Smackdown" anyway? Especially since HHH (or someone) made Raw a "Supershow" with both rosters, & it's seemed for months SD's roster gets as much time on Raw as Raw's people do. It reminds me of the first post-brand-split draft when the crowd booed people changing shows like they weren't going to be watching both anyway.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> Johnny Ace is not interesting ..
> 
> there is nothing that says "exciting" about this guy


I dunno, man. He's good on the mic and willing to take a fall http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nnl2kRsyVk#t=70


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't see how people are confused with the Trips/Punk alliance. They're both being fucked over by this 'conspiracy' so it makes sense that they'd join together considering they're both victims of a common enemy. It's not like they're best friends, they just realize they need to team up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> - David Otunga and John Laurinitis are in on something, they are happy with Awesome Truth back, Otunga partnered with Zig-Swag earlier in the night and has been in meetings with Christian and Rhodes involved, a new 'Corporate' could certainly be on the way, not forgetting Nash.


Otunga being involved in a storyline in any capacity is never a positive.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cole getting his voicebox crushed.
> 
> Decent wrestling.
> 
> Storylines and booking that doesn't make me absurdly angry or bore me to tears.


True on every account.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Otunga being involved in a storyline in any capacity is never a positive.


Speak for yourself, I've enjoyed his role lately.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The only good thing I took away from tonight was the progression of the Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler, Swagger stable.

Christian is the boss and Rhodes is 2nd in command, Ziggler and Swagger are like Scott Norton and Brian Adams though (although I def see Ziggler/Swagger winning the Tag belts because I expect the heels to run wild on the WWE until 2 weeks before Survivor Series)


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'd love to know what would make Raw enjoyable for the majority here. :side:
> 
> I can understand people not liking parts of this Raw, *but this shit happens every week*.


That's the problem, right there. The show started with the potential to be something completely different for once, and then went right back to being the same ol' same ol'. While I knew they weren't going to do a whole episode with just HHH and the guys that walked out, I didn't expect them to drop the hammer so early. Even though I assumed Johnny was going to be taking over back when the texting incident happened, I was hoping like hell I was wrong. I'm seriously hoping they get Steph, Shane, or Vince in there as the real leader of the conspiracy mighty quick, because I can't stand listening to Johnny.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Speak for yourself, I've enjoyed his role lately.


He's speaking for many...Otunga has never been any good.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Personally I sincerely hope that Awesome Truth wins next week


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't dig Otunga, but Laurinaitis is the worst! 

WWE Monday Night Raw 10/10 Full Review


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> That's the problem, right there. The show started with the potential to be something completely different for once, and then went right back to being the same ol' same ol'. While I knew they weren't going to do a whole episode with just HHH and the guys that walked out, I didn't expect them to drop the hammer so early. Even though I assumed Johnny was going to be taking over back when the texting incident happened, I was hoping like hell I was wrong. I'm seriously hoping they get Steph, Shane, or Vince in there as the real leader of the conspiracy mighty quick, because I can't stand listening to Johnny.


I completely agree with that. I'd have liked to at least have an ending to Cena/Sheamus. They hotshot everything these days because they're afraid people will become disinterested, I guess.

It's hurting the product though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One of the worst fucking Raw episodes ever.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I enjoyed Raw, those it did seem like they rushed some things, but that's what happens when you have PPV after PPV without enough time to build the storylines properly.

Didn't like that Mason Ryan pinned Ziggler. Mason Ryan shouldn't even be in this storyline, Ryder should.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Brye said:


> I don't see how people are confused with the Trips/Punk alliance. They're both being fucked over by this 'conspiracy' so it makes sense that they'd join together considering they're both victims of a common enemy. It's not like they're best friends, they just realize they need to team up.


...Which makes me wonder why Johnny wants to team them at the PPV. Usually, people being teamed-up are Champ & contender, or other enemies, not those on the same side.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Mason Ryan is getting Ryders US title push, which sucks.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

so all those idiots that went on and said how it was so predictable that vince mcmahon was behind this whole "conspiracy" were all wrong, what a bunch of losers they all were.
so it was johnnny ace after all lol

the only reason people thought it was vince was because of that supposed story of vince yelling because del rio said he was anxious for vince to come back and take over.. did vince come back and take over? nope... what are the odds that vince ever had that yellling fit for del rio saying that? pretty low.. wrestling news sites are full of crap.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> One of the worst fucking Raw episodes ever.


No way.

There was stuff in '07 and '09 that made this look great.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

opening segment was embarrassing


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Grass420 said:


> so all those idiots that went on and said how it was so predictable that vince mcmahon was behind this whole "conspiracy" were all wrong, what a bunch of losers they all were.
> so it was johnnny ace after all lol
> 
> the only reason people thought it was vince was because of that supposed story of vince yelling because del rio said he was anxious for vince to come back and take over.. did vince come back and take over? nope... what are the odds that vince ever had that yellling fit for del rio saying that? pretty low.. wrestling news sites are full of crap.


As are wrestling fans. I believe the Vince story. I also believe it was Johnny Ace, but I saw no proof of that tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> I completely agree with that. I'd have liked to at least have an ending to Cena/Sheamus. They hotshot everything these days because they're afraid people will become disinterested, I guess.
> 
> It's hurting the product though.


That's pretty much the problem in a nutshell. I said it earlier in the thread: they've been in fast forward since Summerslam. The three weeks leading up to MitB feel like a slow-burn in retrospect.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

They really aren't giving anyone a reason to buy Vengeance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> opening segment was embarrassing


What was so bad and what did you expect differently?

Thought it did it's job fine of Trips trying to keep the show afloat with limited resources.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I didn't find the opening segment bad either. I actually liked it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Terrible Raw.

What the hell happened to the Anonymous GM? Who was it?
Why was Ryder not on Raw?
JR is a badass, he's been fired more times than anyone in WWE history
Alberto Del Rio continues to be the anti-heat-magnet and is ruining the main event scene
CM Punk's character has officially gone down the toilet
Where's Kevin Nash?
Awesome Truth gets the shit kicked out of them on their return, great
Jerry Lawler continues to suck
Angry Kelly Kelly is annoying as fuck
Cena in another movie? Because they other billion movies totally did well at the box office
Mason Ryan's getting decent reactions, which means Ziggler will be fed to him

The only positive to come out of this Raw was the advancement of the Corporate stable, but I'm sure that storyline will turn into shit eventually too


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> They really aren't giving anyone a reason to buy Vengeance.


Last time they gave me reason enough to buy a PPV? Maybe WM, & regretted it after.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brye said:


> No way.
> 
> There was stuff in '07 and '09 that made this look great.




I don't get why people can't read today.

I didn't say it was *the worst* Raw ever, I said ONE OF the worst. There are plenty of episodes that fit in that category.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah fuck Mason Ryan getting Ryder's push.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> What was so bad and what did you expect differently?
> 
> Thought it did it's job fine of Trips trying to keep the show afloat with limited resources.


it buried every face in the company besides 3 guys


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Brye said:


> Yeah fuck Mason Ryan getting Ryder's push.


Screw that; Tag them up, & fire them like Awesome Truth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Only fanboys of the wwe can defend this bad episode.
Show was just a waste.
Felt like they did 3 weeks of TV storyline in the first 40 min of the show. 
Guess they felt the pressure of having a PPV in 2 weeks having wasted last weeks show.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The payoff seemed weak considering last week's epic cliffhanger.

Johnny Ace getting the job and the Awesome Truth return weren't shocking revelations. A little to predictable, I'm hoping there is a lot more still in the works with this storyline, this can't be the big reveal, it just can't be.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it buried every face in the company besides 3 guys


I felt this way too. Bad booking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it buried every face in the company besides 3 guys


I wouldn't say the promo was bad booking but the faces walking out would be. If they all walk out then there really isn't much you can do to get around it.

Don't think it did much damage though. Air Boom got a good reaction, as did Morrison.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> As are wrestling fans. I believe the Vince story. I also believe it was Johnny Ace, but I saw no proof of that tonight.


well isn't it just assumed that johnny ace was behind all this conspiracy stuff to create chaos in the WWE so that Triple H would be relieved of his duties by the board of directors and appoint Johnny Ace?

I think Raw sucked tonight though, i think i am done watching WWE for a while, I have a lot of school and other things going on, i will just stick with Ring of Honor and UFC for now 

wake me up when WWE goes TV-14 or is no longer a snooze fest

the johnny ace being the interim GM is interesting but i was still really bored watching raw tonight


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope the legit general manager turns out to be Mick Foley


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Grass420 said:


> well isn't it just assumed that johnny ace was behind all this conspiracy stuff to create chaos in the WWE so that Triple H would be relieved of his duties by the board of directors and appoint Johnny Ace?
> 
> I think Raw sucked tonight though, i think i am done watching WWE for a while, I have a lot of school and other things going on, i will just stick with Ring of Honor and UFC for now
> 
> ...


I might be done watching it if I had those options, but I don't. ROH doesn't air here that I can see. As for UFC, it's bad news when guys competing on "Ultimate Fighter" is your best show.

Yeah, to answer you, that is assumed... But that's precisely why I'm starting to doubt it, especially after he gets the job this fast.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

RAW sucked, but at least HHH/Punk vs. Miz/Truth and Rhodes/Orton will be good matches. Not buying Vengeance though...two title matches that don't really interest me, Big Show ain't winning and Cena-ADR isn't compelling without Punk involved.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> RAW sucked, but at least HHH/Punk vs. Miz/Truth and Rhodes/Orton will be good matches. Not buying Vengeance though...two title matches that don't really interest me, Big Show ain't winning and Cena-ADR isn't compelling without Punk involved.


Check that: Interested in Orton-Cody but not Cena-ADR? Please get your brain checked before you post again... Especially after they gave us a lot of ADR-Cena free to set it up, but gave us all of Cody-RKO for free weeks ago, I believe several times.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'd love to know what would make Raw enjoyable for the majority here. :side:
> 
> I can understand people not liking parts of this Raw, but this shit happens every week.


Can't speak for everyone else, but for me:


- There is way too much Triple H. STILL. He's getting too much air time. He's being forced down our throats more right now than Cena has at ANY point in his career.

- The only reason I'm even continuing to tune in is because The Rock is supposed to be around soon. Triple H has been boring me to death. I honestly use his segment times to make something to eat or go take a shit. I know he isn't going to say anything interesting, and he never does. He hasn't said anything today he hasn't 3-4 weeks ago. He keeps repeating his redundant bullshit as if we didn't hear it the first three times. It's like I'm watching the opening of a tv series, "last time, on Raw!", only it's live and it's HHH saying the same shit again.

- The opening promo was very lengthy and everything that was said was boring. The only thing exciting about the opening segment was the ideas everyone had in their heads about how cool certain stuff were to be if it happened. That was exciting, you know, to think it would be cool if this or that happened... But what actually happened? It was basically a huge stinker.

- I feel they wasted Vince's return.

- Fat-faced, flat-assed Kelly Kelly squashing someone was annoying to see. Not believable one bit. I hope it isn't a shitty storyline for her to win back the title brewing.

- Triple Ego sort of ruined Miz and Truth's return by making them bounce _by himself_. Another ridiculous ego strokejob, and a poor excuse for a rushed tag match booking.

- Mason Ryan being put over Dolph Ziggler after an unimpressive/botch-filled performance. I guess he's the next no-talent to be given ridiculous amount of air time simply because he roided up to a huge build.



There was plenty to not like about it. The direction almost every story arc seems to be going in is crap; besides Cody Rhodes "bagging" Orton, and Christian's group possibly being put together (unless it was just another stupid teaser, to end up not happening anyway). The fact that the main arc that had tons of potential was a complete deflating letdown to kick off the show with that boring ass segment just made the bitter meal that much worse.

imo anyway. Can't speak for everyone of course. Long story short, the main story arc for months now is supposed to be about change, and in the end, practically nothing changed. The show was a letdown. That's why it sucked.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

My friend and I had a fantastic time in the front row. Not sure what all the hate is about. It's one of the more entertaining shows we've been to.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

It was decent for about 15 minutes, and most of that came from CM Punk's promo that he cut in the first segment of the night. He kind of brought the story back in to focus. It was nice to hear him make sense of everything, and it was good to hear him own up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Best parts of the night:

"Do you want a receipt with your paper bag?"
"Cody just bagged Orton"
"First off.....BLAOW! In yo Mouf!"
And this gif:


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Kelly Kelly is fucking annoying with the screaming, someone gag that bitch already.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Kelly Kelly is fucking annoying with the screaming, someone gag that bitch already.


Not as bad as her wrestling.

Or Cody's... Well, wrestling or yelling.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I really wish WWE would take a chill pill and slow down. I don't mind having to wait for a storyline to develop if it's a solid, coherent one. What I do have a problem with is constantly being told to "be patient, let the storyline play out," when everything about the storyline has been a rush job. Yet all I hear is that I'm not patient for sitting around and waiting cheerfully for the WWE to screw up again.

Look at tonight. What did this accomplish? Vince came back for no reason. Blown. How long did HHH's reign last? A mere footnote, right along with Punk's pipebombs. The walkout storyline, which was shaky to begin with, died a laughable death tonight. More tomfoolery went on tonight to make a case for an "unsafe work environment" than any of the past weeks. So what was this all for? Who comes out of this looking good? Why did WWE burn through months of storylines in the span of weeks? We don't know. I don't know. 

Tonight's Raw wasn't all that bad, just lame. The Punk momentum is dead. There's some bright spots, but WWE has just left too many plot holes and letdowns. I can't honestly buy into anything they're doing now, because at the rate things have been going, it may last for 3 weeks at the most.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Is anyone kind enough to give a brief synopsis of RAW tonight.

Had an emergency and forgot to DVR it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a message to both WWE & TNA regarding the storylines for their show. 


OK seriously, guys, I DO NOT FUCKING CARE WHO IS IN CHARGE OF THE GODDAMN SHOW!!! On one show its Triple H & Ace bitching over who should be in charge and on the other its Hogan & Sting. WHO FUCKING CARES?!?!?! 

All this power struggle bullshit is old hat and quite honestly, does nothing to make me interested in the damn product. Is the show any different now that Johnny Ace is in charge of Raw? Is it any different from when Triple H or that Goddamn computer ran it? Or TNA, they've been doing nWo take over storylines since 2003. Does Immortal being in charge really make the show that different from what it was before? 

Anyone else miss Jack Tunney? Motherfucker showed up when a controversy needed to be settled. And when I say controversy, I mean fucking controversy, like deciding who the true WWF Champion is after that Hogan Vs. Andre rematch. Not deciding what the main event of Raw is going to be (that's another thing, the process of match making is not compelling television. Stop treating it like it is. I don't want to watch the NFL sit around & draft the schedule. I just want to watch the fucking games!). Nobody ever questioned that he was in charge of the show, we hardly ever saw him, and the wrestlers were just allowed to carry the show. Why can't we have that back?! 

These are unfortunate carry overs from the Attitude Era that have really overstayed their welcome and have been beat into the ground.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Grass420 said:


> I think Raw sucked tonight though, i think i am done watching WWE for a while


see you in here same time next week?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate mentioning them in WWE threads but episodes like tonight's just reiterated why I get so annoyed with TNA more so than WWE. The only reason why WWE does this nonsensical bullshit and gets away with it is because there is no other wrestling company in direct competition with them that is doing better and one upping them. Lack of competition = laziness. Real competition = fire lit under their asses and more options.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Terrible fucking raw... it started out decently then just spiraled into the "same old shit" territory. Cena in another title match... yawn. HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth... don't give a shit. Morrison further buried. Yeah...

The WWE heard what people really wanted back in June... they are ignoring it for the same old bullshit that will kill the WWE eventually.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I hate mentioning them in WWE threads but episodes like tonight's just reiterated why I get so annoyed with TNA more so than WWE. The only reason why WWE does this nonsensical bullshit and gets away with it is because there is no other wrestling company in direct competition with them that is doing better and one upping them. Lack of competition = laziness. Real competition = fire lit under their asses and more options.


But surely low PPV buys, ratings dropping and not being able to sell out shows like they use to is enough to light a fire under their ass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Medic said:


> But surely low PPV buys, ratings dropping and not being able to sell out shows like they use to is enough to light a fire under their ass.


Hasn't yet... what do they care when they can shill merchandise?


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Boring main event.

No John Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CeNation_ said:


> Boring main event.
> 
> No John Cena.


But you get him in yet another title match that will bore the world... o so refreshing. Cena... in a title match. So damn fun and entertaining! /sarcasm


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Who else in a title match?

There are no other credible Superstars except John Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol why are people mad at cena vs del rio. I also hate it but punk got pinned at hell in a cell.
Rasslin logic dictates the champion who did not get pinned in a triple thread deserves a title shot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't really get upset about Cena being in another Title match, nothing anybody can do stop it.

The only things I did like from Raw was Punk briefly being back on Commentary and his excitement over it. Plus, Henry/Orton match branching out to a future Orton/Rhodes feud.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I hate mentioning them in WWE threads but episodes like tonight's just reiterated why I get so annoyed with TNA more so than WWE. The only reason why WWE does this nonsensical bullshit and gets away with it is because there is no other wrestling company in direct competition with them that is doing better and one upping them. Lack of competition = laziness. Real competition = fire lit under their asses and more options.


AGREED


They have nothing out there to 'scare' them into making a better product. If TNA was actually good, WWE might step back and say 'holy fuck, we need to work on our shit to be better than them', but when you are at the top comfortably because you have no one else to knock you down, you just stop caring.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing really happened to make me want/need to tune in next week - WWE has done a pretty good job for the last few months of setting up cliffhanger type endings that made you really need to tune in the following week to see what happened


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Decent RAW But i think there is a big swerve building up.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I hate mentioning them in WWE threads but episodes like tonight's just reiterated why I get so annoyed with TNA more so than WWE. The only reason why WWE does this nonsensical bullshit and gets away with it is because there is no other wrestling company in direct competition with them that is doing better and one upping them. Lack of competition = laziness. Real competition = fire lit under their asses and more options.


You'd think so, but honestly the WWE has developed so much brand loyalty among their fanbase, (especially the younger fans) they can throw out anything and most fans will watch out of habit. Even the clusterf*ck tonight wasn't as bad as some of the Raw's a few years ago--and just as many people (if not more) were watching then.
Not to mention that regardless of how the TNA product goes, they lack the competency to advertise their product to a shocking extent.

And to be fair, TNA has been less stupid lately--Robert Roode's push proves someone has a little bit of sense backstage.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Quick RAW notes:
-Loved the opening segment. Punk got to go back to being on commentary and seemed to have a lot of fun. Vinny Mac is back! Nice to see him again.

-John Morrison got buried again. He stood no chance against Christian and then gets pummeled by the new stable of Christian, Swagger, Ziggler, and Rhodes. Poor guy. Usually when someone gets buried like this, it's not a good thing.

-Mark Henry/Randy Orton match was kinda slow but it was ok. Now it looks like Cody will feud with Orton which is a good thing. This means Orton wont be in the title picture. I like this.

-Kelly Kelly continues her ruthless agression. Finally, something to see from her besides that smile of hers.

-I'm sure Vince always loves to make fun of JR. To fire him in Oklahoma was not cool at all. I didn't like this segment. But Booker T got to replace Jr. Oh mah goodness!!!!

-The Awesome Truth are back. Nice. So Triple H and CM Punk will join forces against the Awesome Truth. I'm cool with it. I can already can tell that the seeds are planted for the Survivor Series PPV next month too. 

This was a good RAW.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

There needs to be less pay per views in the year. After the first segment this felt like a throw away Raw that was being used to build up a throw away pay per view. It's going to be difficult to build long term feuds if they're going to be tearing through angles just to get pay per view matches every two weeks. Hopefully they turn things around when they have the change to properly build Survivor Series.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

did anyone see the miz and ref botch? miz told the ref to get into position or something and the ref started to shield miz.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> Uhhm..incase you haven't noticed, the main storyline isn't revolving around the WWE title right now. I highly doubt Cena will be in the title picture for a while when Rock returns, I see him as filler right now and CM Punk winning the Royal RUmble to face Del Rio at Mania.


errr im well aware that the main *story* isnt revolving around the title...but this isnt boxing, and for the better part of the 20 years i've followed wrestling there's usually a story or a deep seated rivalry for title matches at PPVs...

Thanks for the sarcastic response though.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I hate mentioning them in WWE threads but episodes like tonight's just reiterated why I get so annoyed with TNA more so than WWE. The only reason why WWE does this nonsensical bullshit and gets away with it is because there is no other wrestling company in direct competition with them that is doing better and one upping them. Lack of competition = laziness. Real competition = fire lit under their asses and more options.


I don't agree with this. WWE has a loyal fanbase that will continue to watch no matter how garbage the product is. WWE also has a lot more money to spend on advertising, production and staff. 

Apart from CM Punks worked shoot Impact has been a lot better than Raw and S/D for months and yet you're more annoyed with TNA than WWE. This is a great example of why TNA can't win.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Best raw in ages, i liked pretty much everything .


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Christian's Coalition is back baby!


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do some people on here watch wrestling? They're never happy.

I thought this was a good Raw, the opening 20 mins/half hour was good, thought Sheamus and CM Punk were good on the mic, liked Sheamus' bit especially.

Like how Christian, Swagger, Ziggler and Vickie are forming a stable.

Thought J.R's firing was a load of shite though:no:

Get the feeling there is going to be a HHH Punk rivalry leading to Mania, I think that would be brilliant, with a HHH heel turn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Who else in a title match?
> 
> There are no other credible Superstars except John Cena.


lol.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the show. :side:


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I really hated the fact that there was maybe about five minutes total, of actual wrestling, in the entire first hour of the show. After the Henry promo and yet another re-cap, I turned it off.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Garty said:


> I really hated the fact that there was maybe about five minutes total, of actual wrestling, in the entire first hour of the show. After the Henry promo and yet another re-cap, I turned it off.


It's pretty much like this every week for years on now. I never seem to find this as a valid reason to hate on the WWE. Actual matches on televised shows have never been their main priority, at least not for Raw. There's a reason why Raw is the flagship show of WWE and it's not because of the wrestling.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

not such a good raw.. losing incentive to watch. 

storyling seems like a mess, no real build to anything.. i like sheamus thats about it, cm punk wtf has he done to himself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DeeCee said:


> I enjoyed the show. :side:


Agreed.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth... don't give a shit. Morrison further buried. Yeah...


Translation :


"I want JoMo's soon-to-be-future-endeavored ass in the Main Event, and not R-Truth." 


Haterz gonna Hate.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Translation :
> 
> 
> "I want JoMo's soon-to-be-future-endeavored ass in the Main Event, and not R-Truth."
> ...


You're the biggest hater on this forum. Hypocrite, much?




I enjoyed the show. Matches sucked, but the promos were awesome. I'm still waiting fot the big payoff though. As for Vengeance - HHH/Punk vs Awesome Truth doesn't really excite me, to be honest. Neither does Del Rio vs Cena, Rhodes vs Orton or Henry vs Show, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought RAW was pretty decent. I can see where the complaints are coming from, but :shrug:

Also how many peopl complained about JR getting fired? He was clearly brought in to be fired. I didn't expect him to be a permanent commentator.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

CM Punk was great tonight I don't know why people complain. For the rest, I think they destroyed so much possibility.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Pillzmayn said:


> CM Punk was great tonight I don't know why people complain. For the rest, I think they destroyed so much possibility.


The opening segment destroyed the CM Punk character tonight.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This Raw was just terrible. 

-They start off by referencing the superstars picketing in the parking lot. Sounds cool. Oh wait, they didn't even let us see it. 

-Vince is back in anticlimactic fashion...and Johnny Ace is GM. Wait a second, if Triple H is fired, who's the COO of the company then? 

-Let's embarrass JR in his home town. What an original concept that one will be. 

-Miz and R-Truth return in a straight up tag-team match playa. Holla holla. 

This is the kind of nonsensical car crash TV you'd see on TNA. This is the thing: they're trying. The problem is, they're just trying way too hard and it produces a mess of a show like this. Slow down and take time. They blew 2 months of angles in one night.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Horrible show. The entire walkout angle and resolution was completely rushed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WF on a bitchfest rampage, I'm so utterly shocked and surprised. I'm sure most of the people on here would find a reason to bitch if they won the lottery tbh. Meh, I'm not even going to bother with that shit. I think they brought Vince back too early but the segment with him and HHH was nice and symmetrical to the one they had a few months back. I'm a little shocked that Vince isn't the one behind it all (or is he? IT WAS ME HUNTER, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG HUNTER!!!) but they seem to be hinting that it might be something more than just Johhny Ace, who by they way, absolutely fucking owns lol. I love this guy and he's perfect for the role. Talk about a heat magnet? Move over Vickie lol. 

Trips in the old jeans and t-shirt instead of the suit was pretty darn awesome at the end. Now we're getting Punk/Trips vs. Awesome Truth. I'm alright with that. For those claiming Punk's momentum is gone, teaming him with HHH is probably the best thing they can do for him right now to get him fully over as a face. Yeah, he's lost a bit of his edge but that edge is the very same thing that lead to him getting booed a few weeks back. It's a bit of a shitty situation for him but I think he can make it work. All he needs to do is tone down the douchbaggery and, as shown tonight, the casual HHH/Cena fans are going to lap him up. Punk fans, if you want him to be a top face, this is the way it's going to work. By the time we head into the end of the year, Punk should be well over and accepted by all facets of the audience and should therefore be perfectly positioned for a big babyface run heading into Mania. That's a good thing and if I were a fan of his I'd be a happy camper. 

So Johnny Ace is now the GM. But, I think I have this right in saying that HHH is still COO, he's just not in charge of Raw? Is that right? I ask because in the backstage segment Ace said he had to ask the BOD to allow HHH to wrestle at Vengeance so I presume he's still the COO or in some position of authority? I don't know and I guess we'll find out next week or maybe even on SD. 

I enjoyed Raw. It wasn't perfect and I think they rushed things a little but practically, I guess I understand why. I'm looking forward to next week and SD too for that matter. In that regard, mission accomplished WWE.

BTW - I marked for Vince lol, even if it was nice Vince and not heel Vince.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Cena and Sheamus randomly disappear for the rest of the night
> Big Show didn't even show up
> Forgot Del Rio was even involved in the match
> Del Rio still got no heat
> ...


do not insult the executive vice president of talent relation and the inter gm of monday night raw. he has a great voice, he is a great heel


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

rcc said:


> This Raw was just terrible.
> 
> -They start off by referencing the superstars picketing in the parking lot. Sounds cool. Oh wait, they didn't even let us see it.
> 
> ...


Triple H was not fired from his COO position, what happened was a GM was put in place to run Raw.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> So it's back to normal.
> 
> SuperCena gets a rematch he didn't deserve against one of the *most heatless champions of all time*, while Punk and Trips are teaming up against guys no longer intent of causing havoc. Lame, one-dimensional BS.


lol on that line, super cena had a rematch clause.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Most rushed storyline in the history of anything ever.

Dear god, this was the worst show I've ever seen, not exactly pumped for vengeance.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Last time they gave me reason enough to buy a PPV? Maybe WM, & regretted it after.


BUY? did you say buy?
they didnt even give me a reason to stream vengence.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Most rushed storyline in the history of anything ever.
> 
> Dear god, this was the worst show I've ever seen, not exactly pumped for vengeance.


its not even worth streaming

i would rather watch smackdown


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This was the first time in about half a year I decided to stay up for RAW and...I gave up after an hour.

They talked about the protests, yet didn't show any of it at all. The opening promo was fine, I enjoyed it but all my interest was lost as soon as Vince McMahon came out. Then they rushed the entire storyline by having Triple H fired ALREADY, and the protesters come back to work ALREADY. Just so, so rushed. Then if it couldn't actually get any worse, they had Johnny Ace named as the intrim GM. He's absolutely awful and he's getting more air time? :no:

So within the first hour we got a half hour promo with about three minutes of wrestling before it was interrupted. We had the protesters come back in the building only for Morrison to say...whatever he said leading to a...squash with Christian. Mark Henry coming out (which immediately saps my attention anyways) talking about his feud with Big Show (which is worse). Orton coming out for ANOTHER match with him. I just turned off.

What a shitty way to follow up on a potentially great angle. They just rush everything which has the potential to be great. They seem to have no concept of long term booking and just shove everything in all at once which makes everything seem anti-climactic (see the Miz/Truth return later in the show)


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh forgot to say one thing that is getting annoying is Punk becoming a proper face. I liked when he was a face but in some ways a bit heelish.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> WF on a bitchfest rampage, I'm so utterly shocked and surprised. I'm sure most of the people on here would find a reason to bitch if they won the lottery tbh. Meh, I'm not even going to bother with that shit. I think they brought Vince back too early but the segment with him and HHH was nice and symmetrical to the one they had a few months back. I'm a little shocked that Vince isn't the one behind it all (or is he? IT WAS ME HUNTER, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG HUNTER!!!) but they seem to be hinting that it might be something more than just Johhny Ace, who by they way, absolutely fucking owns lol. I love this guy and he's perfect for the role. Talk about a heat magnet? Move over Vickie lol.
> 
> Trips in the old jeans and t-shirt instead of the suit was pretty darn awesome at the end. Now we're getting Punk/Trips vs. Awesome Truth. I'm alright with that. For those claiming Punk's momentum is gone, teaming him with HHH is probably the best thing they can do for him right now to get him fully over as a face. Yeah, he's lost a bit of his edge but that edge is the very same thing that lead to him getting booed a few weeks back. It's a bit of a shitty situation for him but I think he can make it work. All he needs to do is tone down the douchbaggery and, as shown tonight, the casual HHH/Cena fans are going to lap him up. Punk fans, if you want him to be a top face, this is the way it's going to work. By the time we head into the end of the year, Punk should be well over and accepted by all facets of the audience and should therefore be perfectly positioned for a big babyface run heading into Mania. That's a good thing and if I were a fan of his I'd be a happy camper.
> 
> ...


I like your reviews but especially moreso this week because your review makes the show look better than the actual show was lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I liked the show, fuck all of you haters. I don't think they're rushing this storyline that much. John Laurinaitis is going to be a great, asshole interim GM and I can't wait to see what happens under his "regime." Even more so I can't wait to see who overthrows him as GM.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> I liked the show, fuck all of you haters. I don't think they're rushing this storyline that much. John Laurinaitis is going to be a great, asshole interim GM and I can't wait to see what happens under his "regime." Even more so I can't wait to see who overthrows him as GM.


All the heels were whining against the face GM because they were being attacked etc. Maybe Trips and Punk will go rogue and start beating the fuck out of everybody, all the faces will start whining against the heel GM because things are still chaotic and Ace will get the boot too lol.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dissapointed show this week honestly.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> All the heels were whining against the face GM because they were being attacked etc. Maybe Trips and Punk will go rogue and start beating the fuck out of everybody, all the faces will start whining against the heel GM because things are still chaotic and Ace will get the boot too lol.


That would be quite good. I think a HHH/Punk tag team would work quite well. They both say or do whatever they want;whenever they want. At least that was HHH's character when he was in DX.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What a terrible RAW. this is truly one of the most horrible shows i have ever seen. it's like a sitcom, there is no connection to the previous episode. Miz and Truth, Vince, JR, Punk, everything didn't make sense at all. ridiculous storyline, currently, Impact is the best wrestling show in the business, this RAW was brutal.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> What a terrible RAW. this is truly one of the most horrible shows i have ever seen. it's like a sitcom, there is no connection to the previous episode. Miz and Truth, Vince, JR, Punk, everything didn't make sense at all. ridiculous storyline, currently, Impact is the best wrestling show in the business, this RAW was brutal.


Well If Impact is the best wrestling show in the business then the business is definitely in trouble.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I liked the way the show started with CM Punk doing commentary and HHH being guest referee in his suit. Everything seemed so natural and random until Vince Mcmahon had to come and screw everything up. So he basically wasted HHH's time by going on that rant in the beginning of the Raw and interupting him while the match is still going just so he can John Lauranitis will be replacing him as General Manager. 

John will probally be temporary as GM but knowing WWE I'm not quite sure if we can really take there word on that or not. He basically announces that everything will go back to how it was before HHH was hired and allow all the heels to get there way and punish the faces. I'm not sure how long this is going to last but this really was a premature ending to this potentially company booming storyline. They didn't really make the most out of there endless opportunities and to me was a surprisingly quick ending. It has that scratch in the head feeling to it.

I loved the Cody Rhodes segement with Orton and am really getting to appreciate Cody Rhodes work in the disfigured character more and more. It's a love it or hate it type of thing but I'm definitely enjoying it as it continues to add progression and depth. Sadly, That's about the only thing I can say was positive on Monday Night Raw tonight as they totally screwed up Miz\Truth storyline due to there lack of patience and scratch all the openings they gave themselves in this storyline.

Overall, Awful Raw 3\10


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well If Impact is the best wrestling show in the business then the business is definitely in trouble.


Well, I agree with you but that's the way it is right now, Impact was great in the last few weeks and this RAW(and this ridiculous storyline in general) almost made me give up on WWE. if i would not know that The Rock is going to be there in a few weeks and of course at SVS in MSG this will probably be the last straw for me.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Well, I agree with you but that's the way it is right now, Impact was great in the last few weeks and this RAW(and this ridiculous storyline in general) almost made me give up on WWE. if i would not know that The Rock is going to be there in a few weeks and of course at SVS in MSG this will probably be the last straw for me.


Just roll with the punches.

If you're a WWE fan and I assume you are then just go along with it.

I'll be in the cold ground before I ever give up on them.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *Just roll with the punches.*
> 
> If you're a WWE fan and I assume you are then just go along with it.
> 
> I'll be in the cold ground before I ever give up on them.


Of course, that's basically what we are doing for 3-4 years now.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

At first I thought this show could be something awesome. Then came Vince and ruined it.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Sheamus vs John Cena with Punk at commentary could have been one of the most entertaining moments of the year. Then they decided to skull fuck it. Why did Vince return in such a non chalant manner? _"Hurr hurr. I done got put down didn't I? I'm SO not going to harbour any bitterness or resentment for being knocked off the position I held for so many decades"._

This shit is fucking reset television.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was okay. This storyline is a mess though. It had so much potential when Punk ran off, then they rushed it, then it had potential again when HHH became COO, then they rushed it, then it had potential when everyone walked off (despite it hardly making any sense), they they rushed it... so disappointing.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i loved that raw
fuck the haters i mean yeah vince somehow fucked it up but i just loved it i am pumped for the next raw and 


Christian pinned someone with the spear again!!! well though its job morrison


----------



## Lethal Smizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

That was literally one of the most ridiculous Raws I have seen in a long, long time.

It was a combination of ridiculous storylines and then... just empty filler. Nothing. Even the entrances and the ad breaks seemed longer than usual. They were just killing time for the entire last hour of the show.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay I found positives but I just watched that Raw back again, and I think they could have made it so much better. The opening segment IMO was extremely entertaining, they should have made Cena and Sheamus at least get a decent match in, before R-Truth and Miz interfere or something. I don't know. But I just thought they could of made that Raw so much better than it was. It all happened far to quickly. This storyline could have been incredible. They could have organised Cena vs Sheamus as main event, Orton vs Rhodes(IIRC he didn't walk out) and a Divas match at the start or something. They could have got Booker out(Who didn't technically want to walk out KayFabe wwise) to commentate with Punk the whole night. And then at the end they could have the protesters walk in and then maybe Vince comes out and tells Triple H his fate, not announcing who the new GM is. I don't know what they could have done, but they could have made it an outstanding Raw and actually make me want to watch next week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> WF on a bitchfest rampage, I'm so utterly shocked and surprised. I'm sure most of the people on here would find a reason to bitch if they won the lottery tbh. Meh, I'm not even going to bother with that shit.


Starbuck, you're one of the best posters on this board, and you're not the only person to express these kinds of sentiments, but, I have to say...

Can we just stop with this bullshit?

I don't listen to music that I don't like looking to bitch about it. I don't watch movies that I hate. I don't watch soap operas just so I can rant and moan about their crappy plots online. I'm not looking for an excuse to bitch.

It's great that you can find more positives than negatives in last night's show. I wish I could. I wish I was enjoying the shows as much as I was three or four months ago. But even the people who are still enjoying this story have to admit that it's been squandered to some degree at least two or three times so far.

So, yeah, I'll be in the Raw thread next week, and if it's anything like the last few episodes, I'll be making snide remarks and trying to amuse myself when the show isn't amusing me. Not because I hate wrestling and would hate it no matter what because I'm so tedious and bitter and caustic, but because I fucking love wrestling, and wish it was as good as it could be and has been and hopefully will be.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

cena was pretty much not involved in this raw and people are still moaning , *shrugs* people moan about how awsome the attitude era was , last nights raw was basicly a cut and paste style attitute raw , cept you'd replace triple H running out at the end with austin .


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Did anyone else think Cole was hilarious last night?

When he claimed he was Ghandi, and his reaction to JR getting fired had me Laughing out loud.

Somebody needs to get a GIF of Cole playing the trumpets.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Did anyone else think Cole was hilarious last night?
> 
> When he claimed he was Ghandi, and his reaction to JR getting fired had me Laughing out loud.
> 
> Somebody needs to get a GIF of Cole playing the trumpets.


you cant , that gif will be property rights and exclusive to the michael cole network.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

the more and more i look into this "Walk out" storyline and the controversy with the "Higher Power" with the COO, I don't believe WWE knows what the hell to do with any of this. Its had potential when they first "Fired" vince but then its going in circles now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John Lauranaitis, executive vice president of talent relations, YOU SUCK


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Starbuck, you're one of the best posters on this board, and you're not the only person to express these kinds of sentiments, but, I have to say...
> 
> Can we just stop with this bullshit?
> 
> ...


Can't disagree with any of that at all, WWE has done a great job over the past year and a bit building angles that could potentially bring back growing enthusiasm to the product (Batista/Cena Mania, Nexus culminating with Cena's firing, Survivor Series 2010, Rock vs Cena, Punk's speech, the entire months build to MITB, Miz/Truth and the conspiracy angle) but for one reason or another have rushed the payoff and squandered their opportunity. They're doing incredibly well with tapping into social media and using Twitter in particular to promote angles, continue/start feuds, get characters familiar with a lot of internet fans and generally try and cash in on its popularity and increase their momentum. The Punk promo in particular and subsequent followup demonstrated the ability WWE and pro wrestling has to become mainstream and talked about again when angles are protected and given time to build and grow instead of being rushed to accommodate a PPV around the corner. So much last night happened that could have spanned numerous Raws into Survivor Series: I'm more annoyed because there's been a lot to love about WWE this year IMO from a wrestling and creative standpoint where you feel there are people who know what they're doing and how to build and create entertaining and engaging television, but then seeing how well prepared and nurtured angles get side tracked or rushed just deflates your enthusiasm, at this point I feel Vince and co just rewrite some genius script and we're left with a mess of a show like we got last night.

Now onto my actual thoughts:

This is why having PPVs in the space of two weeks is moronic, because they have to rush through angles/stories to fill out a PPV card and condense 2-3 Raws into one and ruin it. Seriously we had Ace becoming interim GM (not a bad development because he's a good heel and it will add to the conspiracy angle with the likes of truth, christian, miz and co now having a supposed friend), Vince returns in the most pointless of returns to tell HHH Ace is in charge of Raw on behalf of a board of directors who let Vince go and appointed HHH in charge instead....so does that mean HHH still works for Vince kayfabe or at the very least can still exert control over Ace's duties. If so, why the reaction like he's lost everything???

JR getting fired was the usual bullshit but at least this was done to make Ace look like pure scum and get more heat on the group, sad to see JR be embarassed again when the fans adore him but what are you gonna do. If it all somehow led to him getting in charge and trying to destroy Vince for everything he's done to him then I'd mark the fuck out.

HHH burying everyone but 4 guys with the broomstick comment was moronic, especially when Hunter is more often than not the broomstick some poor guy has to drag to an above average match. Seriously bar raising Sheamus's stock and Punk becoming more popular than he was in June but significantly less in July and with a restricted character to boot....who has this angle gotten heat on that isn't HHH? Henry is doing terrific but all his heat has come through his own actions and not this angle, and Rhodes himself has done well but again through the slow building Orton feud. Ziggler is more impressive than he's ever been, but again this isn't down to the angle as much as it is his own ability. HHH is now just some uber badass who's too macho for the pussy WWE roster, can do as he pleases and looks above and beyond everyone.

Punk and HHH now suddenly like each other when just last month they were trying to kill one another, the supposed revelation behind this whole angle now seems to be creeping into Russo levels where HHH will turn for some shit inexplicable reason, Stephanie will turn on HHH, Vince will have done it all along to screw with the audience or some other crap. Seriously they managed to make the idea of Vince being the mastermind a better return than that crap segment from last night, jesus wept.

Special mention to Ryan celebrating whilst Bourne had his spine removed by Swagger's powerbomb...oh and we get Rock and his uniteresting feud with cena imminently. Sensational.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

This whole angle has been such a clusterfuck that if Vince Russo saw it he'd have an eternal boner. It's like they're just throwing shit at a wall and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

famicommander said:


> This whole angle has been such a clusterfuck that if Vince Russo saw it he'd have an eternal boner. It's like they're just throwing shit at a wall and seeing what sticks.


Russo would have a field day adding to this. He'd probably do something like...

Triple H heel turn on Punk aligning with Laurinitas
Punk's sister does a worked shoot on Triple H
Punk's sister turns on Punk and sides with Triple H
Laurinitas turns on Triple H and sides with Punk
Triple H's daughter does a worked shoot on Laurinitas
Triple H's daughter faces Punk's sister in a company on a pole match
Double turn during the match
Punk's other sister screws over Triple H's daughter leading to the end of the storyline


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Brye said:


> Russo would have a field day adding to this. He'd probably do something like...
> 
> Triple H heel turn on Punk aligning with Laurinitas
> Punk's sister does a worked shoot on Triple H
> ...


I honestly don't think even Vince Russo himself could do any worse than this angle already is.

It started off so perfectly with that Punk promo, and from there it was just awful. Punk came back way too early and nothing he has done since has made any sense. Miz and Truth returning...wasted. Vince returning...wasted. Jim Ross being kayfabe fired (again) and humiliated in front of his hometown crowd for cheap heat. Anonymous GM/magic talking laptop storyline they had been building for months...apparently abandoned. Smackdown guys apparently coming and going at their leisure... Walkout that was stupid and nonsensical to begin with being abandoned immediately afterwards... and to top it all off, we have an "interim GM", meaning we'll have yet another power struggle storyline (probably next week at this rate).

This is right up there with booking David Arquette to be world champion.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Crap RAW imo. Shame cause the previous few episodes had been very good


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Starbuck, you're one of the best posters on this board, and you're not the only person to express these kinds of sentiments, but, I have to say...
> 
> Can we just stop with this bullshit?
> 
> ...


I wish we could stop with the bullshit tbh. If you're asking me to stop making snide comments about other people making snide comments, I'm sorry to say that the answer is no. You want to make snide comments about the shows, you go ahead and do that. But don't then turn around and ask me not to do the same thing. Fact is, I was going to launch into a rant about how utterly _utterly_ pessimistic and almost fucking suicidal this place is but I didn't. I've lost count of the number of times I have done so before and like I already said, I'm not even going to bother with it anymore. I never said that there aren't problems with this thing. How can I when they are staring us all right in the face? But I don't whine over every single segment and sentence either. If you want to complain then go right ahead. It's completely justified given how they have handled things recently. I don't however, think it's fair of you to have a go at me for doing the exact same thing but over a different subject.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh darn. It's annoying when RAWs are too good, because then I can't properly express myself in words. So I'll leave it at that, RAW was gr8.

Is JR gone for good now? It sucks how they always love to piss with him. There is no point in him flip-flopping between gone and not gone, so I'll assume we have seen the last of JR.

Argh, why was this episode so good? It annoys me.


Lethal Smizzle said:


> That was literally one of the most ridiculous Raws I have seen in a long, long time.how.


Oh.


What?


----------



## Freaking NeX (Oct 11, 2011)

It was good raw. I very much enjoyed the opening segment, was funny & entertaining.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

The part where everyone was outside the building and the top faces still put on a match and Punk commentated was the best part of the show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

People have a right to bitch about the show if they saw it. It did absolutely nothing to get me to watch next week's Raw or even Vengeance. People over at the Observer and Torch hated it, and for good reason. With the Muppets coming up soon it looks like we're back to status quo and the same ol' same ol'. Show started off interesting and unorthodox(two words the WWE could use), then when Vince showed up it deteriorated.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

it was good, but it could have been great, if they hadn't rushed the storyline and would have dragged it out most of the show, having a few more wrestlers and maybe a ring announcer come out to team with punk that didn't walk out, like has been mentioned. They could have gone anywhere with that storyline if they would have had just maybe half the roster walk out, then the other half sides with HHH and now you've got 2 similar sized groups, one aligned with Laurinitis, one with HHH that could feud with one another. Maybe have each general manager in charge for one hour of the show, or whatever... instead vince comes out and we are back to random midcard matches the rest of raw, and matches set up that have been done several times just in the past few months, such as Cena and Del Rio. Yawn on that one.

Seems like they're afraid to take the risks, but it wouldn't even have been much of a risk, since the two biggest stars, punk and cena, along with HHH, were part of the show. What more do you need?  It could have helped 'win over' other stars to have had them come out and give support speeches too. Did like the Morrison segment with Lorinitis though.

People say they don't know where they are going with this storyline, but it seems to me they've been building to last night for awhile, with truth/miz being part of the conspiracy with Laurinitis, and the announcers bashing HHH as COO every chance they got.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have watched Raw for thirteen years and last night at 10:15 I almost turned off the show which I have never done. They have A LOT of work to do right now and I just hope that whoever become the permanent Raw GM doesn't sound like a winnie the pooh character and has a personality. Also the fact that they let Michael Cole become really annoying again annoys the hell out of me. The only positive from last night is that Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Christian and Jack Swagger look like bad asses right now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

To the people saying this episode "sucked", why?


dissident said:


> it was good, but it could have been great, if they hadn't rushed the storyline and would have dragged it out most of the show, having a few more wrestlers and maybe a ring announcer come out to team with punk that didn't walk out, like has been mentioned.


Yes, this is one thing I agree on.

The first fifteen minutes or whatever it was, with four men, was one of the most amazing things I'd seen. After the opening promo the Cena/Sheamus match should have continued, to a pinfall, and respectable handshake afterwards. Then they should have actually gotten cameras out in the fucking parking lot and asked the guys whether they were coming back or not.

After that, when Hunter would be standing in the ring with a 'now what' expression, is when Vince should have made his entrance. In hindsight I get why they didn't do this, because they were afraid to take risks as you said. But I think just the four have them could have even attracted ratings rather than decreased from them. When was the last time you saw a four man monday night RAW? Never before seen programming always draws viewers.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> You're the biggest hater on this forum. Hypocrite, much?


Hater of what exactly, Kal?

Everyone(at least the ones not attached to JoMo's "Lunch") dislikes John Morrison. I'm just one of the MILLION people in that group. 


BTW, I don't think "Hypocrite" means what you think it means.

A hypocrite is someone who does or says something opposite, or that contradicts what they have previously said, done, or believed. 

(bah....You're probably just going to ignore this post anyway. You probably like to do "Drive-By Posts" where you post your shit and then ignore any replies while moving on to other threads)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

greendayedgehead said:


> *To the people saying this episode "sucked", why?
> *
> 
> Yes, this is one thing I agree on.
> ...


All week a huge deal was made out of this occupy Raw shit and they didn't even show one shot of the protest that was supposedly going on in the parking lot. Small thing but Big Show was supposed to be there last night and he wasn't. Firing JR was just plain dumb and to top it off Michael Cole is back to being just as annoying as he was during his feud with King. Johnny Ace is a behind the scenes guy for a reason. He has no ability to talk and has no charisma either. I had more confidence in Mike Adamle. Triple H is also supposed to still be COO so how can John rehire Miz & Truth or fire JR without Triple H's approval? Hell when Air Boom came out last night their ovation was not as big because people were pissed at them for walking out and causing this mess. They sacrificed every mid card face's reaction for a one week storyline. They also replaced Zack Ryder in this situation with Batistwo who can't wrestle for shit. They could have done so much more with this angle but it goes down as quite possibly the most poorly executed angle ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Whats up with WWE and making their heels cut the same promo ever week ON EVERY SHOW. We get it, Mark Henry took 15 years to become world champion.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I wish we could stop with the bullshit tbh. If you're asking me to stop making snide comments about other people making snide comments, I'm sorry to say that the answer is no. You want to make snide comments about the shows, you go ahead and do that. But don't then turn around and ask me not to do the same thing. Fact is, I was going to launch into a rant about how utterly _utterly_ pessimistic and almost fucking suicidal this place is but I didn't. I've lost count of the number of times I have done so before and like I already said, I'm not even going to bother with it anymore. I never said that there aren't problems with this thing. How can I when they are staring us all right in the face? But I don't whine over every single segment and sentence either. If you want to complain then go right ahead. It's completely justified given how they have handled things recently. I don't however, think it's fair of you to have a go at me for doing the exact same thing but over a different subject.


I don't know, maybe I'm just misreading the tone of your first post. But I think there's a difference between lightheartedly poking fun at the show as you're watching it (and I think most of it _is_ lighthearted - I doubt very many people are actually slitting their wrists over Trips' broomstick comment) and coming in the next day and saying "Man, what a bunch of joyless dicks".

Like, if you look at last week's Raw thread, a lot of people were saying that the thread was more entertaining than the episode itself. And I don't think that's because misery loves company, I think it's because a bunch of people were making the best of a bad situation. I mean, the genuine disappointment in between the jokes is more than likely coming from a good place; no one's on this board in the hopes of not enjoying wrestling.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> All week a huge deal was made out of this occupy Raw shit and they *didn't even show one shot of the protes*t that was supposedly going on in the parking lot. Small thing but Big Show was supposed to be there last night and he wasn't. Firing JR was just plain dumb and to top it off *Michael Cole is back to being just as annoying* as he was during his feud with King. Johnny Ace is a behind the scenes guy for a reason. *He has no ability to talk and has no charisma either.* I had more confidence in Mike Adamle. *Triple H is also supposed to still be COO* so how can John rehire Miz & Truth or fire JR without Triple H's approval? Hell *when Air Boom came out last night their ovation was not as big because people were pissed at them* for walking out and causing this mess. They sacrificed every mid card face's reaction for a one week storyline. They also replaced *Zack Ryder in this situation with Batistwo* who can't wrestle for shit. They could have done so much more with this angle but it goes down as quite possibly the most poorly executed angle ever.


You know, in hindsight, I think the only reason I have been really really enjoying RAWs these past weeks is because of the power of the fast forward button  anyway.

-Yes. Mentioned the exact same thing. A shot of them actually "occupying RAW" would have been a lot more powerful. Baffles me as to why they didn't do that.
-Ugh, Cole. I can't even be bothered to be annoyed by him.
-I think Johnny Ace is erm... effective. His job is to be the antagonising authority figure and he does it. Not well, not badly. A lot like the anon GM from way back (guess that has officially been dropped, then.) If he starts going on ten minute promos that hog my TV time, then we'll have a talk, but right now there's no problem.
-Wasn't the point of the thing that the board of directors removed him as COO?
-lol, I actually got annoyed at the Oklahoma crowd for cheering JR when they had been viciously booing the people who walked out only minutes earlier. They're either hypocrites, or incredibly forgiving. I went with the latter because I'm forgiving. Anyway, I digress. That's exactly what I was thinking about when Hunter was cutting his opening promo. He was putting himself over as a face, but at the cost of, effectively, turning the entire roster heel. I didn't watch any of the entrances but I predicted it'd have that effect.
-Eh, yeah. MayRy is just a fucking huge sack of flesh. I see absolutely nothing in him. But when I don't like stuff, I tend to ignore it and the good has usually outweighed the bad. And I'm not anxious about Ryder's position in the company any more, so I'll just wait for him to get his 


Ricezilla said:


> Whats up with WWE and making their heels cut the same promo ever week ON EVERY SHOW. We get it, Mark Henry took 15 years to become world champion.


You see, the fast forward button is your friend.

I just knew this supershow would create dis-incentive to watch smackdown, I literally give no shits about the SD title scene, and the guys that I would otherwise tune in for I can see on RAW anyway. I even skip Orton/Henry when they're on RAW. eh.


----------



## Freaking NeX (Oct 11, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just misreading the tone of your first post. But I think there's a difference between lightheartedly poking fun at the show as you're watching it (and I think most of it _is_ lighthearted - I doubt very many people are actually slitting their wrists over Trips' broomstick comment) and coming in the next day and saying "Man, what a bunch of joyless dicks".
> 
> Like, if you look at last week's Raw thread, a lot of people were saying that the thread was more entertaining than the episode itself. And I don't think that's because misery loves company, I think it's because a bunch of people were making the best of a bad situation. I mean, the genuine disappointment in between the jokes is more than likely coming from a good place; *no one's on this board in the hopes of not enjoying wrestling.*


By enjoying you mean Punk getting massive push every week ??


Lets face it, IWC doesnt care about WWE as a business, they want Cena buried every ppv just so punk can look good.

IWC was jizzing in their pants when Punk was ripping on stephanie & HHH every week but once HHH responds , he is suddenly burying everyone? 

IWC = hypocrites.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Good thing my expectations for this Raw wasn't too high. I was dead set on the show being disappointing. It's a shame that WWE could've thrive off the CM Punk "status quo/conspiracy" angle, but instead they shifted the main focus over to Miz/R-Truth while Punk is just playing another corporate babyface. They have completely hotshotted what have could of been a successful angle. The "hot potato" booking of the WWE title also play a role in this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just misreading the tone of your first post. But I think there's a difference between lightheartedly poking fun at the show as you're watching it (and I think most of it _is_ lighthearted - I doubt very many people are actually slitting their wrists over Trips' broomstick comment) and coming in the next day and saying "Man, what a bunch of joyless dicks".
> 
> Like, if you look at last week's Raw thread, a lot of people were saying that the thread was more entertaining than the episode itself. And I don't think that's because misery loves company, I think it's because a bunch of people were making the best of a bad situation. I mean, the genuine disappointment in between the jokes is more than likely coming from a good place; no one's on this board in the hopes of not enjoying wrestling.


I stopped viewing the Raw discussion thread whilst watching Raw at the same time a while ago because it completely ruined the show for me. It makes all the difference in the world when you actually sit and watch it as a fan instead of refreshing your screen every 2 seconds to see somebody tearing the ass out of a segment because they're nitpicking over something ridiculous. It was ruining my enjoyment of Raw so I stopped doing it and ever since, most times I actually end up thinking Raw was alright, sometimes even very good. Then I log on here to discover that it's the worst show anybody has ever seen, which is every week apparently, along with any other number of problems. 

By now I know the posters who have a legitimate gripe and are able to discuss it from the idiots who bitch because that's all they know how to do. Could you imagine being stuck beside one of these people at a live show or even watching it beside them in your house? I know I'd end up telling them to fuck off for being such a pessimistic fuck about every single little thing. I have no problem with people making little jabs about the show and what goes on. I read some of them and laugh and I even make them myself. But some people can't stop there and have to go on a bitchfest over everything and those are the people I was making reference to in my first post. 

And I actually feel rather positive in saying that Trips broomstick comment sent a few people on this board into a blind rage judging by their previous posts about him. Same with those who hate Cena or hate on a particular wrestler for whatever reason. There are some seriously stupid and unstable people on this board. Just venture inside any Rock/Cena/Punk/HHH debate and you'll be sure to spot them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I stopped viewing the Raw discussion thread whilst watching Raw at the same time a while ago because it completely ruined the show for me. It makes all the difference in the world when you actually sit and watch it as a fan instead of refreshing your screen every 2 seconds to see somebody tearing the ass out of a segment because they're nitpicking over something ridiculous. It was ruining my enjoyment of Raw so I stopped doing it and ever since, most times I actually end up thinking Raw was alright, sometimes even very good. Then I log on here to discover that it's the worst show anybody has ever seen, which is every week apparently, along with any other number of problems.
> 
> By now I know the posters who have a legitimate gripe and are able to discuss it from the idiots who bitch because that's all they know how to do. Could you imagine being stuck beside one of these people at a live show or even watching it beside them in your house? I know I'd end up telling them to fuck off for being such a pessimistic fuck about every single little thing. I have no problem with people making little jabs about the show and what goes on. I read some of them and laugh and I even make them myself. But some people can't stop there and have to go on a bitchfest over everything and those are the people I was making reference to in my first post.
> 
> And I actually feel rather positive in saying that Trips broomstick comment sent a few people on this board into a blind rage judging by their previous posts about him. Same with those who hate Cena or hate on a particular wrestler for whatever reason. *There are some seriously stupid and unstable people on this board. Just venture inside any Rock/Cena/Punk/HHH debate and you'll be sure to spot them.*


Agreed x1000.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well Meltzer is saying it was one of the worst episodes ever of Raw.

It's certainly getting a right hammering for sure.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well Meltzer is saying it was one of the worst episodes ever of Raw.
> 
> It's certainly getting a right hammering for sure.


The Raws from 2009 take the title for worst episodes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well Meltzer is saying it was one of the worst episodes ever of Raw.
> 
> It's certainly getting a right hammering for sure.


Well if Meltzer said it it _must_ be true


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Raw/SD with Khali as champ or in the race for champ were thousands of times worse than last nights. Only good things about Raw in '07 were Murdoch/Cade/Umaga. And Orton for bits of it.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao every hating on this episode is either mad that Cena was given the WWE title match or Laurenitus is the GM. 

:lmao Laurenitus is the male version of Vikki. Draws heat with saying one word.


----------



## Freaking NeX (Oct 11, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well Meltzer is saying it was one of the worst episodes ever of Raw.
> 
> It's certainly getting a right hammering for sure.


Meltzer is a fucking tool who is always biased towards IWC favorites.

He said Rock's birthday episode was the greatest raw in ten years. 

Can you believe that fuck?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Well if Meltzer said it it _must_ be true


Please don't think I treat his word as gospel because I don't.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao every hating on this episode is either mad that Cena was given the WWE title match or Laurenitus is the GM.
> 
> :lmao Laurenitus is the male version of Vikki. Draws heat with saying one word.


Laurenitus is only the interim GM anyway until they find a suitable person to be proper GM.

They already said that so everyone should be speculating on who will be made permanent GM really.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Please don't think I treat his word as gospel because I don't.


Oh I don't lol. I was just joking.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Oh I don't lol. I was just joking.


Oh I know lol but some people do treat his word as gospel.


----------



## LeMexGaming (Oct 11, 2011)

really


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Meltzer is hit or miss with me. When he explains things sometimes I like his reasoning and sometimes I don't. Same with most reporters/analysts out there.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Wait.... this episode is being called one of the worst of all time. *Sorry, what?*

*Really?*

Do I wish the strike went on until the end of Hour 1, or even until the end of the show? Absolutely.
Do I wish they shown shots from the parking lot? Absolutely.
Do I think some things advanced too fast/were unnecessary? Probably.

But was it so bad that it should be called one of the worst of all time. Did someone have a massive over-reaction or something? PWInsider poll...

Excellent. - 7 votes (2.1%)
Very Good. - 19 votes (5.6%)
Good. - 42 votes (12.4%)
Fair. - 67 votes (19.7%)
Poor. - 205 votes (60.3%)

(some didn't realise quite obviously WWE have a tour of Mexico over the weekend... however I think 'hotshot' is one word to describe the last few months)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*gaaassppp*

Oh my god I can't believe I nearly forgot this. What. Was Beth Phoenix. _*Wearing?!*_ This little red dress and her hair all lovely and straightened out with the little cute bow in it. As she watched Kelly Kelly on the screen in shock and fear.

Divas of Doom. What the actual... jfc, Beth has been neutered.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well Meltzer is saying it was one of the worst episodes ever of Raw.
> 
> It's certainly getting a right hammering for sure.


Agree with him, not only Meltzer, also PWTorch. this RAW was brutal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Meltzer is just another person, incredibly smart when it comes to wrestling history and events.....but he doesn't know a better match than anyone on here. He's a fan at heart just like us all and therefore will rate the matches he likes best, not which ones are subjectively good enough to be universally praised. A Meltzer ***** match holds no more weight than what I deem *****, neither can be treated as fact or gospel but merely a contentious opinion someone will either agree with or disagree with.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> (some didn't realise quite obviously WWE have a tour of Mexico over the weekend... however I think 'hotshot' is one word to describe the last few months)


Is next week's Raw gonna be recorded ?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is next week's Raw gonna be recorded ?


Yes, taping on Saturday in Mexico.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> Yes, taping on Saturday in Mexico.


What about the SD tapings for next week ?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I stopped viewing the Raw discussion thread whilst watching Raw at the same time a while ago because it completely ruined the show for me. It makes all the difference in the world when you actually sit and watch it as a fan instead of refreshing your screen every 2 seconds to see somebody tearing the ass out of a segment because they're nitpicking over something ridiculous. It was ruining my enjoyment of Raw so I stopped doing it and ever since, most times I actually end up thinking Raw was alright, sometimes even very good. Then I log on here to discover that it's the worst show anybody has ever seen, which is every week apparently, along with any other number of problems.
> 
> By now I know the posters who have a legitimate gripe and are able to discuss it from the idiots who bitch because that's all they know how to do. Could you imagine being stuck beside one of these people at a live show or even watching it beside them in your house? I know I'd end up telling them to fuck off for being such a pessimistic fuck about every single little thing. I have no problem with people making little jabs about the show and what goes on. I read some of them and laugh and I even make them myself. But some people can't stop there and have to go on a bitchfest over everything and those are the people I was making reference to in my first post.
> 
> And I actually feel rather positive in saying that Trips broomstick comment sent a few people on this board into a blind rage judging by their previous posts about him. Same with those who hate Cena or hate on a particular wrestler for whatever reason. There are some seriously stupid and unstable people on this board. Just venture inside any Rock/Cena/Punk/HHH debate and you'll be sure to spot them.


I guess it might be the fact that it's 2am and I'm by myself and pretty tired whenever I'm watching Raw, but I think I'd probably enjoy it less without the live threads. Sure, you might have to filter out some of the white noise, but I mostly find it good fun. It can sometimes be pretty negative - and usually it's deserved, even if it seems overwelmingly negative just because there are a _ton_ of people expressing it at the same time. But you get the equal and opposite reaction to all the good stuff, and that's just as capable of sort of sucking you into the storm. I'm not a huge fan of the Rock, and wasn't really all that excited about his promos before WM (or during), but it felt like a bigger deal when you saw 40 pages suddenly fill up with exclamation points and green smileys.

And there's always hyperbole, sure, but you get that in every single thread.
"Great Raw, this storyline just got AWESOME, geddit? Because Miz returned/WORST RAW EVER" is no better or worse than "Punk's a vanilla midget nobody/Punk's the GOAT" is no better or worse than "Trips is singlehandedly carrying Raw/Trips is a cunt."

I think my main point is that while there _are_ a bunch of stupid and unstable posters on the board, I don't think the Raw thread is the epicentre of that stupidity (especially when compared to the Rock/Cena thread, or the deluge of Punk/Rocky comparison threads, or the apparent insistence on having four threads dedicating to QUITE WHY IS MORRISON SO BAD GUYS each week). Even last night, where it was a disappointing Raw in most people's eyes (I think? I didn't really keep count) you had a lot of positive reaction to Christian's stable, to Cody's attack on Orton, to Henry spiking the ratings, to Punk commentating, to Morrison being buried, and probably some other stuff I'm forgetting. The "worst Raw ever" remarks tend to come after the show's ever and nothing much has been accomplished and everyone's feeling pretty bad about spending 130 minutes watching something that's ultimately disappointed them - so they're probably _way_ more noticeable to people reading after the fact than people who are in the thread through the show.

Anyway, I'm probably taking this too seriously.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd suggest that you take a break from watching Raw with the thread open. If you have Sky+ then record the show, watch it when you are actually awake and don't go near the computer. I'd be willing to bet the results would be a lot different. Then you can log on here and just laugh at the ridiculous shit that gets posted and the hissy fits that get thrown.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd normally agree with you Strarbuck. I watch Raw without the thread and I normally come here with an open mind about the show. But this show was just so dissappointing and infuriating to me I can fully understand the gripes on this occasion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rcc said:


> I'd normally agree with you Strarbuck. I watch Raw without the thread and I normally come here with an open mind about the show. But this show was just so dissappointing and infuriating to me I can fully understand the gripes on this occasion.


Over the years I've learned to get over the shit they throw at us fairly quickly and just watch lol. Unless it's something that is _really_ terrible and unfixable. While this thing is a bit of a mess right now, it still can be fixed. All it takes is one moment for everything to turn around and I know that it can happen. I've seen them do it countless times where I'm on the verge of getting fed up with the product or even taking a break from wrestling all together and then something happens and I'm sucked right back in again. Hell, it's happened twice this year alone. 

I 100% believe that watching Raw away from the discussion thread gives you more enjoyment though. There's no doubt about that for me.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> What about the SD tapings for next week ?


Taping on Sunday.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> Taping on Sunday.


Thanks for the info


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I used to watch Raw with the thread open but it goes too fast to keep up so I just stick to playing Footy Manager while Raw is on now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Over the years I've learned to get over the shit they throw at us fairly quickly and just watch lol. Unless it's something that is _really_ terrible and unfixable. While this thing is a bit of a mess right now, it still can be fixed. All it takes is one moment for everything to turn around and I know that it can happen. I've seen them do it countless times where I'm on the verge of getting fed up with the product or even taking a break from wrestling all together and then something happens and I'm sucked right back in again. Hell, it's happened twice this year alone.
> *
> I 100% believe that watching Raw away from the discussion thread gives you more enjoyment though. There's no doubt about that for me.*


Easily. The really bad still is bad but the things people say on here can ruin a good match/segment.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it me or has Christian put on weight? He looks alot better...

Maybe it was the different attire


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think this was the worst Raw ever but it was the worst of the year. I would rather watch last nights show then the little people's court episode. I am also not surprised at all to read the show was re written several times during the show. It came off as unorganized as late WCW did.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't see why they can't write a script and just go with it. Their original ideas are probably much better than the shit they get after going through it multiple times.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So I have not see RAW yet? Is it worth it? Any Hits and Misses?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm surprised Meltzer actually said this was one of the worst RAW's ever. It wasn't even the worst episode this year.

Sure, the main storyline is an underwhelming mess right now, but aside from that, it was a decent episode.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No every episode before this one has been "decent" to good.
This one was just bad. Not the worst but bad.
Half way trough I was just begging for this thing to end so I could sleep.

People who enjoyed it either have an undying love and devotion to Triple H or are into sadomasochism.
No way this show was anywhere near good.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They booked Cena, and even Sheamus so bad last night.

They just disappeared off the show aafter McMahon came out, and their the ones that stuck around after the walk-out..

And where the fuck was The Big Show?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

What did CM Punk do?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why all the bitching and moaning about Raw? I really enjoyed it tbh. It was different but good different.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Isn't Big Show a Smackdown wrestler? Why would or should he be on RAW?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Isn't Big Show a Smackdown wrestler? Why would or should he be on RAW?


He got drafted to Raw in may.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And he was advertised on RAW as well as Cena, sheamus, orton and punk


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

One of the worst indeed.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

is evan bourne alright? it looked like he was genuinely hurt, that or he did an awesome job selling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Translation :
> 
> 
> "I want JoMo's soon-to-be-future-endeavored ass in the Main Event, and not R-Truth."
> ...


I like Truth and think he should be in a main event... but why the hell do I want to see those two go at a nonsensical teaming of HHH/Punk? There is no reason for me to give a damn about the match at all.

As for Morrison I just want him treated fairly, but apparently the WWE just doesn't give a fuck about anything right now so I guess further stupidity with booking like Morrison's should be expected.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

*raw botch*

so i noticed when the double team is on punk the ref starts to count then when he says 1 the bell rings, the ref relizes and quickly tells the bell ringer to ring the bell to try and save it. this amused me anyway so thought id point it out


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Zig-Swag vs AirBoom at Vengeance?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: raw botch*

TOTALLY WORTH A THREAD, AMIRITE?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: raw botch*

Maybe the bell person got mad at Punk for trying to take his job lol


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: raw botch*

Yeah, the timekeeper was a little overzealous with the script. 

He mistaked the 1-count for the DQ signal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> No every episode before this one has been "decent" to good.
> This one was just bad. Not the worst but bad.
> Half way trough I was just begging for this thing to end so I could sleep.
> 
> ...


I understand you didn't like the show but it doesn't mean someone else can't like it without being labeled as some undying fanboy. I'm not saying the whole show was great but I did enjoy parts of it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I take it you are a Triple H fan 
Just kind of hard to believe people thought it was good. Not that parts where good but that the overall show was good.
Then again one of my fav movies is Freddy Got Fingered which apparently was the worst movie of the year.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I've read the thread since I last posted, & here are my basic thoughts:

1] Yes, Big Show is an "SD" wrestler, as much as anyone on that show is. (Henry as HW Champ negates the word.) That is also why Christian looked better; Henry as Champ makes any alternative look good.

2] They so should have lengthened the first segment/match. That is how many WWE shows go; Start great, & then go downhill at avalanche speed.

3] While I could easily do a Top 10 on reasons to hate last night's show, there is no way "Impact" has done a better show this fall. "Raw" gets better ratings for 2 reasons: Because they are live, so we never know what will happen, & because TNA pre-tapes, so we always know that (not if) it will suck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> I take it you are a Triple H fan
> Just kind of hard to believe people thought it was good. Not that parts where good but that the overall show was good.
> Then again one of my fav movies is Freddy Got Fingered which apparently was the worst movie of the year.


Like him at times but more so back in '04, '08 and a couple other years. 

Nah I understand what you mean, just everyone's got a different take on it. I loved the opening thirty minutes, the heel beatdown on Morrison (wasn't much but it showed the balance in power change) and Rhodes' post match attack on Orton for virtually the same reason. I didn't mind the main event but it wasn't anything special. And the rest of the show I wasn't a big fan of.

I'm a fan of some pretty hated movies as well.


----------



## junglequeen (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: raw botch*

I could be wrong, but didn't Mark Henry also try to pin Orton even though there was already a disqualification?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: raw botch*



junglequeen said:


> I could be wrong, but didn't Mark Henry also try to pin Orton even though there was already a disqualification?


*lol yes he did.... just adds to his awesomeness. HIS TITLE IS REAL!*


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: raw botch*



junglequeen said:


> I could be wrong, but didn't Mark Henry also try to pin Orton even though there was already a disqualification?


Huge muscles do not include a brain.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldn't exactly call Mark Henry "Huge muscles". Let's see the body fat percentage on that gorilla.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Mark Henry "Huge muscles". Let's see the body fat percentage on that gorilla.


Did I say that was all he was/had? No. (Seriously; It's like you all respond to what you want, whether it's what I say or not.) But the list of what he has wouldn't include much of a brain.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Is it me or has Christian put on weight? He looks alot better...
> 
> Maybe it was the different attire


I think it was just you. The pants made him look smaller to me and he should never Wrestle in that attire ever again.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> Did I say that was all he was/had? No. (Seriously; It's like you all respond to what you want, whether it's what I say or not.) But the list of what he has wouldn't include much of a brain.


Well somebody was referring to Mark Henry and the mistake he made. You quoted that comment and said "Huge muscles do not include a brain". Who are you talking about and why are you mentioning huge muscles? Are you refering to Randy Orton? If so than that still makes absolutely no sense at all. Explain yourself.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Well somebody was referring to Mark Henry and the mistake he made. You quoted that comment and said "Huge muscles do not include a brain". Who are you talking about and why are you mentioning huge muscles? Are you refering to Randy Orton? If so than that still makes absolutely no sense at all. Explain yourself.


It actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally got around to watching the show

Have to say the show was much better when it was just HHH,Sheamus,Cena and Punk. Which goes to show how pointless the rest of the roster are right now. Either that or it shows how crap it has become that your not even bothered that they are not there.

Overall the show was just gash, like the previous weeks. Since MITB WWE has nose dived in quality. 
Johhny Acehole should not be anywhere near a tv. He can't talk on the mic one bit, and when he does the sound of his voice just makes me want to tell him to clear his throat you annoying bastard! We all know what is coming. The past few weeks everyone has been trying to come up with these genius ideas about how it will play out but once again they take the awful predictable route.

JA will screw over HHH for the next two weeks. He will have a match at Vengence vs Miz and Truth. Somehow he will win. Then in the build up to survivor series it will see HHH team vs JA team. Then i imagine by the time we get to TLC it will become clearer that Vince is telling JA what to do. HHH and Vince fall out for the 300th time. Setting up a who wins takes control type of match for the build up to Mania. After TLC it will only be 3 ppvs away until Mania.
While of course i could be wrong but i honestly think the Mania coming will be the end of Vince's character once and for all. He has been trying to do it for sometime and i doubt he would do it anywhere but there. 

The sad thing is we now have to go through a few months of Acehole on tv constantly before we get to that point. He is just a Vince Russo mark 2 cross Mike Mike Adamle. Which = shit shows.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Henry "trying to pin Orton" was done on purpose. Talking kayfabe - he hasn't realized that Cody DQ'd him, so he went off in a rage when he did. The whole set up was done so that he'd have a reason to be pissed at the end.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

This RAW did not do anything for me, I liked the start of it it could have been great but hell I don't even care anyomore shit ain't gonna get better. I have such a hard time seeing how much of a failure this shit has become since the shows after punks shoot. Everything up to summerslam was great.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Pretty sure Henry trying to pin Orton wasn't a mistake. He was supposed to think he was going to win the match, then realize the ref had been taken out of the action, causing him to get even more PO'd.

Some of you guys must get orgasms whenever you think you see a botch, the way you actively scrutinize for them.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The first half an hour was really entertaining. It's a shame the whole walkout thing was over after that though. When they do something different, they always feel the need to rush it.

As for the rest of the show, well, it wasn't very good. There was hardly any wrestling, very short matches and screwy endings galore. Hopefully, it is better next week.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Did anyone else see the article on WWE.com before Raw saying maybe emerging superstars like Ryder and Kidd would be on instead? I was looking forward to that.

I like the current storyline. It is crazy at times but the Attitude Era's power struggles were crazy as well!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I like Truth and think he should be in a main event... but why the hell do I want to see those two go at a nonsensical teaming of HHH/Punk? There is no reason for me to give a damn about the match at all.
> 
> As for Morrison I just want him treated fairly, but apparently the WWE just doesn't give a fuck about anything right now so I guess further stupidity with booking like Morrison's should be expected.


I only like it because it puts Truth in the Main Event(let's be honest here...any match with HHH involved will be in the Main Event; not the Title match) again. 

Yeah I would love for Truth to be in one SOLO but he's got a good thing going with this AWESOME TRUTH team.


As far as Morrison goes, you're incorrect that the WWE just doesn't give a fuck about anything now. Even before this piss-poor RAW occurred, they NEVER gave a fuck about Morrison 'cause they knew he was not going to be re-signed which is why he's continuously being jobbed out. 

Now perhaps Johnny-Boy is thinking "Okay...I suppose if I keep my mouth shut and do the countless JOBS over and over again without Complaint, they'll see that I'm a company man and re-sign me" when in fact, the WWE is just counting the days until John Laurenitis(or Vince, to be exact) FAX HIM the "Future Endeavors" speech. 

Would you surprised if that's how it went down? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the end of the show when Triple H kicked the ass of two losers R-truth and Miz


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...to-tna-at-ppv-6th-hottest-woman-on-the-planet



> Poll on Raw
> Excellent 2.8%
> Good 4.6%
> Average 4.3%
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

On that poll I'd have given it a fair.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...to-tna-at-ppv-6th-hottest-woman-on-the-planet


>caring about what a few hundred people said

would rather see this poll on WWE.com or twitter if it was possible.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hemen said:


> I love the end of the show when Triple H kicked the ass of two losers R-truth and Miz



I was apathetic to it.

The whole show was just one big FAIL at that point where I couldn't even be excited to see The Awesome Truth back. 


Fortunately, Next Monday is a new Monday and a new show so hopefully we can get some good backstage segments involving those two 'cause that's when they truly shine.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> It actually makes perfect sense.


Great explaination.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

that's a huge BR to start things off!


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> is evan bourne alright? it looked like he was genuinely hurt, that or he did an awesome job selling.


There might be a real injury since Zack Ryder took his place on the tag match on smackdown


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ego stroke is finally over. Ahh and I still had so many HHH jokes in there...and all when HHH(ego) hate actually got amusing again ...but oh well I'll live. 

Anyways I really didn't expect them going this way. Teaming up and (possibly and just maybe a small chance) putting 3 stars over big time sounds like a good idea to me. 

It was entertaining raw (had to say that before this place puts you into negative mode) to say the least.

And good idea not to have any McMahon family power struggle. Just do the obvious and make Laurinaitis new GM. Meaning that we are back with GMs and away with COO stuff. 

Ahh we will have many laughs for years to come from this angle (that again turned into another angle).


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

StoutHearted said:


> that's a huge BR to start things off!


Yeah; So huge, it made you invent a time machine & think it happened on Monday.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Great explaination.


How about you think a little, honey?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Finally got around to watching the show
> 
> Have to say the show was much better when it was just HHH,Sheamus,Cena and Punk. Which goes to show how pointless the rest of the roster are right now. Either that or it shows how crap it has become that your not even bothered that they are not there.
> 
> ...


I would not try to predict anything if I was you. Even if they planned right now exactly like you imagine it they would change it about 999 times before mania time anyway.

So no need to give these predictions that really won't come true. Not that it's wrong to speculate it's just I don't see anything of this happening. 

As far as JA I really think you or anyone hating him just works in his favor since he is a heel dude. And if his voice makes him more over as a heel well kudos for him. 

The guy really did not even need to play a heel character to be a heel magnet and that tells a story on it's own.


----------

